# Ol Roy Dog Food



## bigdogmom (Nov 18, 2008)

First of all about the review on the ol roy and the peoples vet bills catching up with them........people that feed that crap don't read this nor do they take their dog(s) to vet!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good point, bigdogmom. However, every now and then you'll get some person who really loves their dog but knows squat about nutrition who happens to have something happen or wander across a bit of information that makes them start to look at and question what they are feeding their pets. You never know who's going to be looking where for information. The best we can do is make it available.


----------



## SANDY_ROSENBERGER (Jan 8, 2009)

I am looking for the ol' roy dinner rounds for my elderly landlord, which walmart carruies this or can I purchase this online?

Thanks,
sandy


----------



## Tristan (Jan 21, 2009)

In regards to this comment

"Good point, bigdogmom. However, every now and then you’ll get some person who really loves their dog but knows squat about nutrition who happens to have something happen or wander across a bit of information that makes them start to look at and question what they are feeding their pets. You never know who’s going to be looking where for information. The best we can do is make it available"

This is the exact scenario for me, I don't know anything about dog food, it all looks like shit to me. I was feeding mine Ol Roy for a few weeks and she's gone off it. I decided to poke around online, look into possible causes, and then noticed a lot of complaints in general about Ol Roy, so now I know it's bottom feeder stuff that I should avoid.

Thanks for having this info available, it really does help


----------



## Von (Jan 27, 2009)

If you are going to feed this to a dog, spare him by taking a gun a shooting him. It's the choice food of dog haters!


----------



## Love_my_Dog (Feb 2, 2009)

I fed my 8 year old black lab Kibbles and Bits for his entire life. When the economy went bad last year, I made a grave mistake and switched his food to Ol' Roy in November. By Thanksgiving our dog had a serious staph infection, caused by an autoimmune disorder or some other inexplicable problem. The vet was perplexed!. His feet swelled and oozed and I had to carry this 100 pound animal to the vet 3 times (literally CARRY, he could not walk) 3 times and have spent upwards of $500 on vet bills. After 4 courses of steroids, 2 antibiotics, pain killers, ear drops, foot powder, painful paws, severe shedding and flaking, countless sleepless nights, not to mention 10 pounds of weight gain and a deathly odor, BINGO it dawned on us... this stuff is POISON. Only one week off the ol roy and my lab is recovering. His coat is back to its shiny condition, the swelling is gone, and he can walk without pain. I am sending my bills plus a heated letter of complaint straight to Walmart!


----------



## Ken (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on this dog food. I have been feeding my dogs Ol ROY. I have been reading up on pet allergies and decided to throw the OL ROY away since some symptoms popped up they had never had before. I dont see how Walmart can get away with this if OL ROY causes a problem


----------



## Ron1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Our puppy started loosing the hair around his eye while on Ol Roy. We took him to the vet and he told us it was mange. He asked what we fed him, and when ew told him Ol Roy, he told us to switch dog food immediately. We started researching dog food and discovered that Ol Roy is the worst of the worst. We switched to Eagle Pack Holistic. His mange went away, his coat got very soft and shiny, and he is a much more energetic puppy. After researching and reading the ingredients, I would not feed my dog sold in grocery stores. Thank goodness we switched before Ol Roy did any real damage to our puppy.


----------



## Sarah2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all! My aussie and corgi have been on blue buffalo for life, yet due to $ i bought a bag of ol roy to feed them. My corgi has started shedding profusely and he has a bald spot, is this due to food or should I take him on to the vet? He is happy/active/eats/drinks/poops but when i came home from work today and noticed the bald spot Im thinking its the food. My aussie who is allergic to everything however has had no reaction. 

I will let you know!


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)

I have 2 yellow labs, 1 male 1 female, been feeding them ol roy forever. Have had no problems. Both are great hunters,big strong dogs. Female has had two litters of puppys.


----------



## Terry1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Seriously can some of you read?I am looking at a bag of Ol'Roy right now and the first ingredient in it is MEAT AND BONE MEAl not corn.So please learn to read.My dogs have been on it for 2 years since they were weaned and no problems at all. Maybe you are doing stuff wrond clean your house and yards.Your vets want you to buy food from their offices to make money.Prove the problem in writing and I will believe it.


----------



## Nikki1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if any dog food companies besides Pedigree gives free food to rescues?


----------



## Carol1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so confused about what to feed my Chocolate Lab. I have been feeding her Science Diet since I got her about a year ago. My vet said that Science Diet was the best food to feed her. I was on a web sight for labs and I noticed a couple of postings about Sciene Diet and that you should not feed your dog this. It made me very upset because I thought that I was giving her the very best food out there because the vet said so. I went to the pet store and looked for another brand to feed her and I ran across a lady that had a bag of Nutro in her cart and I asked her what she thought of that...well she said it was all that she feeds her dog so I thought well I will try this it must be good WRONG! I did a little research on this and it is garbage! I now know that people think that Halo or Blue Buffalo etc are good but are they really??? any ideas of what the best brand is. I want to know what the vets feed their dogs.


----------



## Stephen_Miller (Mar 1, 2009)

Guys, Just because someone has gotten lucky and not had any problems (yet) from feeding this gabage to their dogs, don't be fooled into using it. Lots of people smoke for 50 years and never have problems yet, the majority of smokers will end up with health problems. By the way...if a dog food just list "meat and meat by products" as an ingredient, you are probably feeding your dog rendered, euthanized animals from pet shelters that have been sold to the commercial dog food companies that produce garbage like Ol Roy. Yes, it is true...dead dogs and cats are sold to be made into low quality dog food. These animals were put to death with sodium pentathol and the drug does not break down during the rendering process, so you are also feeding this poison to your dogs. For God's sake, if you love your animals don't feed this to them


----------



## Stephen_Miller (Mar 1, 2009)

Carol:
Try WELLNESS CORE, it works great for me, have been using it for two years on my French Bulldogs and they look wonderful and are very healthy.


----------



## Kane1 (Mar 2, 2009)

In regards to Carol's post:
If you are looking for a good food to feed on a budget as most of us are, I'd go with Taste of the Wild which can be bought at Tractor Supply or some local pet stores. Or if you have a Costo membership you can get a huge bag of Kirkland and it is a very adequate food. Science Diet really is junk and vet's want you to buy it because they make money off of it. Also Diamond Naturals is a good cost effective food.
Like someone else said on here I don't think people purposely feed their dogs bad food but most aren't aware of the ingredients. Plus we love cheap & convenient and when you're at Wal-Mart its very easy to just grab a bag of Ol Roy. I would never feed it but the bottom line is its better than not feeding them at all.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been feeding my 5-year-old beagle Ol Roy since he was a puppy. My year-old lab has been eating Ol Roy since I got her at 12 weeks. I've been feeding Ol Roy for the last six years and have bred three litters of beagle puppies (total of 13 puppies) with dams eating Ol Roy. I haven't lost a puppy or had any health problems with adult dogs. The two dogs I have now hunt and train hard with no ill effects. I wonder how many of those who don't like Ol Roy are also the same people who don't shop at Wal-Mart because of political reasons.


----------



## dogystyle (Mar 18, 2009)

My dog would not eat the stuff, but my ex wife loved it. She balloon up to 350 pounds and farted like an old army mule...


----------



## ChuckG (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't think that I could find a food like this but here it is. There should be a rating below 1 start for such a food. How about an option for Not Edible! This is one of the lowest of the lows.


----------



## deputydawg (Apr 7, 2009)

I worked for a veterinary magazine. It's called marketing, people. We ran articles teaching vets to upsell products and services. Most of the expensive dog foods out there are about one thing--getting your money.

You don't have to spend $5/lb for decent dog food.


----------



## rebelhorses (Apr 8, 2009)

We have fed Old Roy dog food to our dogs for years with no problems. However, last night we lost three of our five dogs, one is in the veterinarian's office with a very grim prognosis and the other so far is asymptomatic. My husband purchased a new bag (Meaty Chunks & Gravy) on Saturday and fed them Saturday night and Monday night with no problems until yesterday. They all had the same sympotoms similar to antifreeze poisoning. They are all kept in separate areas outdoors and unless someone poisoned them on purpose there is no way they could have come into contact with any antifreeze. If anyone else out there has had this occur, please respond. Just know I will not be feeding any future pets Old Roy ever again! To those of you who are feeding this I pray this will never happen to you.


----------



## Maegen (Apr 9, 2009)

rebelhorses, please please please report this to the manufacturer, Walmart (if that's where you bought it), your vet, etc. Let anyone and EVERYONE know!!!! If THREE of your dogs died after eating it, this is probably another one of those China-recall issues!!! The bottom line is, this is a horrible food ingredient-wise, but under no circumstances should it make your dogs die instantly! It's contaminated! It sickens me that the manufacturing of dog food is so un-regulated! If the USDA, FDA, etc are not going to step up and monitor what these companies are putting in dog foods, it is absolutely vital for us, as dog lovers/supporters/advocates to stand up and let everyone else know how irresponsible, money-hungry and disgusting these dog food companies are. I'm sorry for losses! Best of luck with your other dogs and your pursuit in holding Ol' Roy responsible!

I feed my dogs Orijen--it's pricey, but 100% worth it. I emailed the company with a question (not expecting a response) and got a three paragraph email back (actually written by a human, and not computer generated). I was very impressed! Their meats are high quality, free-range, antibiotic free...it's grain free, "biologically appropriate"(70% meat, 30% fruits/vegetables), no fillers, no by-products, etc. I have had great luck with it! Just be careful though, because the protein content is high (42%), which is not appropriate for all dogs. It's an amazing food and my dogs love it!!! I cannot believe the improvement I've seen since switching from Merrick/Natural Balance/Wellness/Nutro (I've tried them all....!)


----------



## rebelhorses (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Meagen. The one dog who was taken to the vet is doing better and I probably will be able to take her home tonight. I bought some Natural Balance dog food yesterday to try with the one dog who is okay and he seemed to like it. I will speak with the vet today to see which dog food they recommend. I have reported this information to anyone and everyone whom I can think of and actually took a food sample in to the Department of Agriculture today for testing. Should have the results sometime next week. I have also contacted other vet offices in the area to see if any other dogs present with similar symptoms. It's sad that no matter what price you pay for dog food you're never 100 percent sure if it's safe. I will keep checking back in and will post the results of the testing when they are in.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

Ol roy is the WORST OF THE WORST in dog foods, so is Kibbles and Bits. There are also many OTHER dog foods that are almost as bad as Ol Roy but NONE seem as bad as it is. I will list here names of some VERY GOOD Brands of dog food for anyone thats interested in feeding their dog a GOOD QUALITY FOOD: Here they are: INNOVA, ORIJEN, ARTEMIS, GO NATURAL, BLUE WILDERNESS, EVO, CANIDAE, BLUE BUFFALO, NATURAL BALANCE, WELLNESS, WELLNESS CORE, SOLID GOLD, MERRICK, PINNACLE, CHICKEN SOUP FOR THE PET LOVERS SOUL, NATURES LOGIC, NATURES VARIETY, SHOWBOUND NATURALS, These are all GREAT foods.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 15, 2009)

TO SCOTT, who has been feeding his Beagles Ol Roy and thinks that people don't buy ol roy due to some political reason for not shopping at Walmart, Well, I can tell you I shop at Walmart for Groceries and convenience items and don't even know any political reason why I wouldn't shop there, but I'm NOT GOING TO FEED MY DOGS THAT CRAP they sell. Walmart is all about PRICE, being the lowest price around, and on most things that serves a great purpose. Their grocery department doesn't use low quality groceries, they buy and sell the same things as a Kroger would. But their dog food, forget it, Just look at the ingredients and ANYONE who knows a thing about pet nutrition will tell you that Ol Roy is simply NOT a good food to feed your dogs. Maybe you have been lucky, but some people have had HORRIBLE experiences. I too like the other guy on here Feed ORIJEN, if you compare the ingredients its like night and day. Obviously anyone feeding Ol Roy is PRIMARILY concerned about PRICE FIRST and QUALITY 2ND. And if you breed Beagles I can't believe you would recommend this trash food to your buyers.


----------



## Roger1 (Apr 16, 2009)

After reading all the comments on positive and negative remarks about one certain dog food and other brands as well,I still am confused as to what are the facts.My pet peeve are the few companies yet that still do not list the country of origin where the product was made.By simply stating "distributed by" does not tell me where the product was made.I simply will not buy anything that was made in China.Why doesn`t the marketing sales persons get educated on the importance of where the product was made?


----------



## zedward (Apr 20, 2009)

I am a Doberman breeder and I ran out of my quality dog food. At Walmart I heard the Ol'Roy calling me down the aisle. When I put it in the basket I knew I was in trouble but it was cheap!! I got it home and my wife talked about me because I knew better. But I have some rats living in some stacked firewood outside and I think I go out there with Ol'Roy and teach them a lesson. Don't think I'm not an animal lover 'cause I promise to take the rats to the vet. after I feed it to them.


----------



## zedward (Apr 20, 2009)

cheap dog food=sick dog
cheap human food=sick human


----------



## craig1 (Apr 22, 2009)

i work at a pet store as a nutritionist. i just wanted to state that there are cheaper alternatives to ol roy. diamond naturals range to maybe $35 for 40lbs. this is a great way to keep your dogs healthy without big money. on the other hand if you do have more money there are even better options that some ppl may not have heard about. first and foremost is california naturals. then there is merrick which is very flavorful and still nutritious. another that is more price efficient is canidae. other than that some ppl who think they know what they are talking about have no clue. those of you who feed science diet. you pay 50 a bag, look at the ingredients you will see by-products thats horrible. companies like iams, who makes eukanuba also, and science diet pay vets to recommend their food. so even if you think your food is good take a look at ingredients!!!!!


----------



## Margaret_Lentz (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought Ol Roy dog bisquits. Luckily I put them in a "Lock & Lock" container. Two weeks later, there were weavil all over the food and inside the container. Wal Mart will not make it good. BEWARE.


----------



## Helen2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ole Roy is the worst dog food on the planet. For those of you buying this garbage because it's cheap and feeding it to your dogs. Shame on you and I think you should do your homework on the food you feed your babies. Your pet depends on you to feed him or her decent food and to prevent illness and to prolong their life. If you feed Ole Roy, Walmart and Grocery pet foods, you get what you pay for and then you get higher veterinary bills because these foods are crap nutrition and your dogs or cats cannot digest it or utilize any of it. . Folks, There are so many good foods out there. I also realize with this economy folks are on tight budgets. With a good holistic pet food, you don't need to feed them as much to get maximum nutrition and your pets feel fuller faster. Go to a holistic pet food store and talk to the manager or knowledgable employees. Knowledgeable employees and managers will help you select a good food. Foods I recommend are: Professional, Breeders Choice, Avoderm, Blue Buffalo, Eagle Pack Holistic, Merrick, Wellness, Life's Abundance, Nature's Variety Prairie and Instinct, Innova and California Naturals to name a few. Note: I did not mention Nutro because I no longer believe in this company since MARS Petcare bought them out in 2007. Something is rotten in Denmark with Nutro right now. Steer clear of it.


----------



## jen1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh please.. "might as well take a gun and shoot your dog", "people who feed crap to their dogs don’t read this site" and "corn has no nutritional value".. You people are ridiculous! I am not advocating any dog food, I was just attempting to do some research for my dog and I found this site. If you are going to get all self-righteous at least get it right. I certainly hope your wonder pets never get sick, what would everyone think?


----------



## Christina1 (May 5, 2009)

I am so confused about what to feed my Chocolate Lab. I have been feeding her "Science Diet since I got her about a year ago. My vet said that Science Diet was the best food to feed her. I was on a web sight for labs and I noticed a couple of postings about Sciene Diet and that you should not feed your dog this. It made me very upset because I thought that I was giving her the very best food out there because the vet said so. I went to the pet store and looked for another brand to feed her and I ran across a lady that had a bag of Nutro in her cart and I asked her what she thought of that…well she said it was all that she feeds her dog so I thought well I will try this it must be good WRONG! I did a little research on this and it is garbage! I now know that people think that Halo or Blue Buffalo etc are good but are they really??? any ideas of what the best brand is. I want to know what the vets feed their dogs. "

Don't feed Science Diet, BAD DOG FOOD!!! Blue Buffalo is the best!


----------



## Alex_Thomas (May 5, 2009)

In Feb 2009 I adopted my cockapoo from a rescue. I picked her up from a foster home in my area, they were feeding her Ol Roy dog food. When I brought her home she was very itchy (scratching and biting herself all over). I switched her over to Wellness Core Ocean (its grainless) ,during the transition, she refused to eat the portion of Ol Roy in her meals. She loves the Wellness. After approx. 7 weeks with me the itching has stopped, I can only attribute this to the change in diet. She has gained 2 pounds and her coat is bright and shiny. 

My brother's Rottie also spent some time with me. During our time together, I discovered that he had developed some bad food allergies (he was eating Nutro since puppyhood). After much money at the vet (for ear infections), one vet I tried actually hit on the fact that he might be suffering from food allergies (the only thing is she told me that it was probably the animal protein that was causing the problems). I found out later (through trial and error) that not only was it some animal protein but he was grossly allergic to grains (all of them: rice, wheat, corn, rye, oats, etc). In other words, it took me a lot of time, effort, money and patience to figure out what he could safely eat. 

I found out that often times the vets will only give you part of the solution (often because they just don't know everything and sometimes as was mentioned above they just want you to buy what they sell because they do get a stipend from the food companies). There are many vets that don't know much about the nutrition and they just won't admit it. The pet parent has to make some effort do the research and get educated. There are a lot of junk dog foods out there, but there are some very good ones. As was mentioned earlier, if you invest in a good high quality dog food it will pay off down the road with a healthier and happier pet. (Remember, if you're on a budget there are decent quality dog foods out there, you just have to do the research).

For the folks who want to research dog food ingredients please try the Dog Food Project at "http://www.dogfoodproject.com" I learned some very valuable information about dog foods and different ingredients. This is a very valuable source and a starting board for your research.


----------



## Lynn3 (May 9, 2009)

I stumbled across this website after I came home and was curious about different dog foods. My 6 month old black lab has been on Purina Puppy Chow for the whole month we've had him, and he's been sick all but maybe a week. The vet said he just got a cold or something and was on antibiotics for 2 weeks. After a day of being better and acting like a puppy we had him neutered, and he was fine after that until today (about 4 days) he started having diarrhea again and dry heaving all over again. We are thinking it might be the food he is not doing so well on, so I ran to walmart and saw another lady buying Ol' Roy. I work as a cashier so I have seen many many ppl buy this brand and I asked her what kind of dog she had and said black lab. Her dog has been on it his whole life and is now 8 years old and never any problems. So i bought a small bag but I'm now worried to even open the bag and feed it to my dog if it could make his problems worse! Is there any specific brand that is actually good for black labs specifically?


----------



## BONNIE1 (May 12, 2009)

I'VE BEEN FEEDING OL ROY TO MY TWO SMALL DOGS FOR 5 YEARS NOW AND ONE OF MY DOGS IS 16 YRS OLD. SHE IS DOING GREAT AND THE OTHER IS 7 YRS OLD. SHE ALSO IS DOING GREAT. THEY HAVE BEAUTIFUL SHINY HEALTHY COATS AND ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEMS WITH THEIR HEALTH. MY VET SAYS THEY ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AND SO ARE THEIR TEETH. OL ROY CAN'T BE ALL BAD. IT IS THE ONLY DOG FOOD MY PETS WILL EAT. THEY ARE SO FUSSY, THEY HATE EVERYTHING.


----------



## Johnny1 (May 22, 2009)

Earlier comment to reply with... I used Ol' Roy... and had no idea it was crap until now. I stop using it NOW. Just to prove that people that use this crap food, do read this review to learn a little. Thanks much for the information and education, me and my Dogs thank you!


----------



## Jeanne1 (May 26, 2009)

Very good review, though you left out one thing I know my Dad told me about, he's passed away now, but he was a very much beloved vet in our community. 
Apparently, while Ol'Roy lists having a very acceptable calcium content in their dog food, the calcium in it comes from ground up chicken bones and feathers and is indigestible. Likely one of the main reasons dogs get diahrea after eating it.


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

I can say that kibble is kibble. If you really want your dog to eat well. COOK. There is nothing wrong with a natural diet. They can be found on the net. Ol Roy is crap. If you feed your pet this product you are a life looser in the circle of pet owners.
I own, breed and raise Dobermans. They are fed Diamond, eggs, cottage cheese, hog and section 8 worthless people. So far so good.
I recomend the natural diet for Dobermans. Crooks, Theves, Criminals, molesters, rapists ETC.
Anything but ol roy.


----------



## Allegra (Jun 3, 2009)

I think ol roy is ol crap! I haven't been feeding my dog ol roy though. My cousin's dog has allergies to certain ingredients so he grabbed the ol roy pack. He was feeding it to his dog and he started barfing 4 or5 times a day. He was begening to get a uranary tract. We took him to the vet was devastated to hear we've been feeding him ol roy. After he recovered we switched to a brand called evo. After that he has been doing awesome!


----------



## Julie1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had been feeding my two dogs ol roy kibles and chunks and my jackrussell started peeing everywhere had to go on medicine couldn't hold his urine. almost like he was having sesurise then my daushand started doing it two checked with the vet she said she hated the food that that is probley what is wrong with my jackrussell hope its not two late for him I think walmart should pay.


----------



## Doreen_Morales (Jun 5, 2009)

I feed my chihuhauhua go dry dog food by petcurean. He has a very sensitive stomach and also sensitive skin. This food is great! It also comes grain-free.It has quality ingrediants like real chicken and duck, fresh fruits and veggies, and whole brown rice. I buy it at a small local pet store. You cannot buy it in the big chain pet stores. Price is okay. for a few extra dollars it is worth it. My dogs health is great! Check out a website and find out what is really in the pet food you feed your dog. I also have my 2 cats on go dry for cats. Their bad breath has disappeared. Also my dog does not have bad breath either. What does that tell you.


----------



## Michelle2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ol'roy is all my lab will eat and I have tryed other brands. He smells it and turns away. And He is healthy and always happy,very active. And I promise you I care alot about him. Like he is my child. So don't know why people don't like it.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 6, 2009)

I sure know that Ol' Roy is HORRIBLE, but not 1 year ago. I used to be happy buying cheap dog food, UNTIL... I learned about ingredients. My dogs used to be scratching, dull-coated dogs getting 6-8 cups of it each DAY! Now, they have 3 cups, great coats and stuff... They eat Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul.

So if your dog is on Ol' Roy (more like gag roy), and is scratching... Food Allergies! I call Ol' Roy POSION!


----------



## alex1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have been feedind the ol'roy complete nutrion food to my bloodhound and chocolate lab. the both of these dogs are in great shape until this morning when they both died from the dog food. These dogs were 7 and 5 years old and were healthy until i bought a new bag yesterday and now both of my babies are dead u can feed this shit to your dog if you won't but don't say you haven't been warned. The systems were the same as antifreeze poising but i have no antifreeze and all my neighbors love my family and dogs.


----------



## marie1 (Jun 9, 2009)

First of all, I love my dog. I had no idea this dog food was that bad. I pulled this page up to check the food out and one of the first comments I see is some crazy woman slamming people. Bigdogmom needs learn some etiquette. I believe she also needs use her brain before typing. There is no sense in offending someone you have never met. I have a very picky dog. I do not want him to starve to death, so we keep trying different foods to get him to eat. I think that makes me a good dog owner. Rannmiller at least had the sense to make a qualifying statement afterwords. Bigdogmom probably doesn't even know what qualifying means. It's not nice to make snap judgments now is it. You could accidentally hurt some one by doing so, don't you think.


----------



## Pam1 (Jun 10, 2009)

To Loves my Dogs:
What makes you think Kibbles & Bits are any better then O'l Roy it's maybe 1 or 2 notchs higher then O'l Roy.
All you people need to start reading ingredients on the dog food.
Remember Dog food companies market to the human not the dog. Pretty pictures of Dogs and Vegetables on the bags are meant to fool the so called intelligent humans.


----------



## hangtown (Jun 15, 2009)

To those that say "my dogs love it!"
Of course it's got sweeteners!
Look at kids and sweetened cereal..

Duh!


----------



## john_h (Jun 21, 2009)

I asked a top level musher what type of kibble he fed. He told me he didn't feed that crap, even though he was sponsered by a popular brand name.He told me he fed a race mix. Which meant raw with vits & mins added. "ALL" those dogfoods are no better, all the nutrients are cooked off and added back again during the final stage. I have 2 eight year old dogs that are fed ol roy and they are bouncing around like puppies. Exercise is the key to good health. keep your dogfood fresh in a sealed container. wether it is rancid eagle brand or ol roy it doesn,t matter. Also don,t justify paying $60.00 a bag, that,s not giving the consumer the upper hand.If you can't sell your product you have to lower your price or go out of buisness.


----------



## Jamie2 (Jun 27, 2009)

i have a BLM that was 6 in Feb of this year. other than some arthritis, he is as healthy as any dog anywhere. he retrieves many many ducks and doves every year. he has been eating Ol Roy for about 90% of his life and has never missed a beat(he gets a few table scraps from time to time too). and that comment about "people who feed Ol Roy don't take their dog to the vet" is a crock of shit. My dog goes to the vet on a regular basis and has been checked out fine every time he has been. if you think your dog is "better" because you feed him science diet or wild blue or any of that other high dollar crap, you're crazy...


----------



## kristin1 (Jun 29, 2009)

my dogs have eatin alot grosser things then corn and sugar. if you get my meaning


----------



## veronica1 (Jun 30, 2009)

we started buying ol'roy dog food for our short hair pointer about a month ago, wnd we notice she did not like it very much, but she ended eating it until we notice five days ago thst she was vomiting right after she ate, she was also getting flaky skin and her coat was not as shiny as before. so we boght her innova dog food and she seems to like it much better than that other cheap, horrible brand,and best of all she did not throw up anymore. I wont ever buy this brand any more.


----------



## Cathy1 (Jul 3, 2009)

My dogs have been eating Ol Roy Maximum for 2 years now and they love it. The first ingredient on the package is chicken, so that is why we bought it. They wont eat anything else, and living in a small town the dog food is expensive and you cant buy the Maximum in the store. We have to go to the city to buy it.

Well, now after my bragging about it........I went to feed my dogs this morning and in the bottom of the bowl were worms. I have the dogfood in an airtight container and opened it up, and there were quite a few of the little wigglers. Now this absolutely grosses me out.

This was a brand new bag that I bought and I am making a special trip to the city and throw the dog food in the retailers face. I definately will be looking for a better dog food that my dogs will eat.


----------



## Pamela1 (Jul 5, 2009)

can someone tell me how chicken soup for the puppy lovers's soul large breed puppy formula compare to cesar millan puppy formula


----------



## Linda/Buddyboy_and_Chow_Chow (Jul 7, 2009)

I do not know what you are talking about that corn is no good for a dog, if it is no good then why are the bigger companies putting it in their food? DUH!!!!
All vegetables are good for a dog I have a 24 years old cross breed who loves ol roy and has ate her vegies everyday of her life including corn and some of the other ingredients that you find in OL ROY

Go OL ROY


----------



## Elizabeth_Copper_and_Zelda (Jul 15, 2009)

I will never feed my dog's Ol Roy ever! I may not feed them the ultimate best food, but Ol Roy is the worst of the worst. I have fed them Iam's since they were weaned, and they are the healthiest I have ever seen a dog. Both of them are purebred Basset Hounds and they are doing just great on an Iam's diet.


----------



## River_&_Brutus (Jul 25, 2009)

Our Great Danes eat Ol'Roy's 'Kibbles & Chunks & Chew' and LOVE it (and how could I not love it at the price due to the amount of dog feed we go through?). My female dane will not eat anything else.


----------



## shane_allen (Jul 25, 2009)

Ol Roy is one of the worst foods on the market! Why do large companies put corn in their food? Because its cheap. The protein in corn is not digestible. It's simply a filler, meaning it has absolutely no nutritional value. It is also linked to a number of allergies in dogs. As is wheat and soy, which you will find in ol roy. And the protein content is "meat and bone meal". What the hell is that? Can you tell me what your dog is eating based on that? Is it chicken? Or beef? Maybe its cat. It could be dog. And thats not an exaggeration. Maxximum is not ol roy. It's made by the same company and while its forula is better than ol roy its quality control is the same crap found in any high volume food distributor. Before you stand up for anything do your research.


----------



## shane_allen (Jul 25, 2009)

why do dog food companies put corn in their food? Cause its cheap! DUH! and your dog is not 24 yrs old. that would be a world record.


----------



## Robin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

My one year old dog has been eating ole roy since he was a puppy. He has now started to have seizures. We took him to the vet and they feel it is possibly due to the dog food. I will never buy Ole Roy again.


----------



## Liu (Jul 31, 2009)

I started feeding my dog Ol' Roy when he turned 3 months old and he's now 5 months old and he loves it. He's full of energy and getting bigger, stronger every month. Yankee a Boxador (boxer/labrador).


----------



## Jake1 (Aug 5, 2009)

To River & Brutus:

I'm looking to get a Great Dane Puppy, but if you feed that crap to your dogs......Lets just say I'd never be interested in getting a puppy from you.


----------



## Cindy2 (Aug 8, 2009)

All the dogs I had a few years ago ate ole roy and I think didi just fine with it but now that they are gone I have 2 new dogd that I have been feeding purina dog chow to. I have been a bit more concerned with there health I guess so I dont want to buy a food just because it is cheep.


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2009)

Ol' Roy is just horrible dog food. I work at a pet shop and someone came in with a Yellow lab that was skinny enough that you could count his ribs. According to her, his previous owner fed him Ol' Roy everyday since he was a puppy (he is 3 years old now) and but he never gained any weight, and she suspected it was Ol' Roy. She wanted to switch him to a premium dog food and didn't care much about price. After a month off of Ol' Roy, he has gained weight, and seems happier now. 

For those that say that all vegetables are good for dogs, Corn is a cheap filler that companies use to produce more food for less money. The first ingredient in ANY good dog food should always be some kind of meat, unless it is a vegetarian formula.


----------



## kellie_renaud (Aug 8, 2009)

I started feeding my lab ol roy 3 yrs ago and now he's dead. Three days ago I had to put my 9 yr old lab down because of pancreatitus caused by the fat in the dog food. My vet told me the food I was giving him had to much fat in it and his body couldn't break it down. This was a very painful way for him to die so for those of you who think it doesn't matter what is in the food you counld't be more wrong. Putting your dog to sleep is bad enough, try living with the fact that you could have prevented it by spending alittle more money on his food. I did a little research on ol roy and found that it is banned in several other countries.


----------



## Sobrie (Aug 9, 2009)

so far i have a pit bull named sophia and she loves ol'roy,but my jack russell Lulu loves it more, i tried putting them on another brand of dog food but they wouldn't eat any of them but i think they wont eat it only becuase there spoiled


----------



## Bree (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a 4 year old bull mastiff and usually I feed him kibble's n Bits but the last couple of months moneys been tight so we started to buy the Ol'Roy well I noticed that his back started to get scabby and fur is just coming off and i think it may be the food Im wondering if anybody else has had or heard of this problem?


----------



## Crystal1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I believe saying that because this food is cheap that it becomes a good buy is a bunch of crap. Obviously people who feed this food to their dogs don't care much about them or the well being of their lives. 

This food consists of mostly hair, corn, and Cellulose Powder (aka SAWDUST). Don't believe me?? Put some kibble in some water and wait for it to turn into mush. 

Any food that doesn't specify an animal meat but just labels it "meat" or "animal fat" is absolutely disgusting. That "meat" can be from any dead animal found (euthanized cat, roadkill, etc.) The ingredients are not only contaminated with diseases and/or chemicals (from being euthanized, etc.), but are completely inconsistent. A new bag means a new unknown dead animal, and your dog may react very poorly to it.

To give your dog the needed nutrients with Ol'Roy, for a 50 pound dog you would need to feed about 7 cups of food a day. With a quality dog food such as any Natura food, you would feed no more then 3 cups a day. Who's saving money now?

NO DOG FOOD should contain sugar, or anything of the sort!!! (Sorbitol, corn syrup...) It's just added so your dog will eat the crap, and it's completely unnecessary for your dog. Your dog probably likes Ol'Roy better then other dog food because of the sugar content. But you're looking for harsh health problems in the future. Diabetes, overweight problems, oral diseases...

This food is to me just as bad as Purina Beneful so please do not switch to that! Please just think about your dog instead of yourself. If you can't afford a decent food, you can't afford vet bills. What if you didn't have a choice what you were going to eat? Would you rather have that 5 star meal at a terrific restaurant, or unknown slop from the dumpster at a cafeteria? 

Worst food on the market next to Purina products!!!


----------



## Bree (Aug 10, 2009)

well Crystal I think it so rude that you would post something saying people dont care for there pets cause they feed them this I feed my dog this food up until last week you think when your buying something in the store its safe for your pet well appearently i was wrong but that doesnt mean that i dont care for him i switch his food and hopefully with this food his condition will change if not i spoken to the vet and i will bring him in if it gets worse but because people are low on money and go buy the cheapest food what you think that they should just give up there pets cause there having a bad couple of months well YOUR WRONG!! I think what you said in your post was very cruel!!!


----------



## River_&_Brutus (Jul 25, 2009)

Jake, 
I do not have my dogs for breeding, they are just here as pets. So do not worry about getting a puppy from me because we are not having any!


----------



## River_&_Brutus (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh and my dogs ages 5 1/2 and 2 1/2 are very healthy dogs.


----------



## MONTERO (Aug 14, 2009)

I have 20 dogs at this moment and I have fed them OL'ROY for many years,I have not have any problems with this food and they have been healthy and have beautiful shiny hair and lots of energy,and their bowel movements are regular from 2--3 times a day.There are other products in the market that I would like to give them but OL'ROY is more affordable for me at this moment,I would not change the product ,it has been great for my dogs.Thanks OL'ROY.


----------



## MONTERO (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey congratulations to those that are so conceited and can spend hundreds a month for 'the best' dog foods in the market,maybe someday when you go broke you'll end up eating it or maybe eating your dog.


----------



## MONTERO (Aug 14, 2009)

My eldest pet is 14 yrs old there are two in that age and the youngest is three yrs old,and all have been fed with OL'ROY for many years.


----------



## Glen_the_Spend (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 3 year old aussie/german shepherd cross and a seven month old shepherd husky cross (her pup). My take on this situation is this:
The mother has been on vet food throughout her life. MediCal has been a great quality food and has shown a nocticeable difference in energy and awareness. I used Hill's Science Diet Dental Big Bites but she didn't have the same energy and her coat became obviuosly drier. Still, I was getting comments from other owners and the public at large that she was soo shiny and well disposed, but I noticed. The Hill's was 10 bucks cheaper for 18 kg. The MediCal in my town is now over 100 bucks a bag. I had mom stay on Medi_cal PUPPY (higher protein) all through her pregnancy and supplemented with doses of Omega three liquid. After this, mom and eventually the pups grew up on Medi-Cal. That was during the first five months. I kept one pup and the other six ventured to good, experienced owners both in the city and on farms from 8-12 weeks of age. 
The food cost for the PREGNANCY AND THREE MONTHS OF PUPPIES exceeded $1200. I never wanted to make money from the pups, and am happy to have these great dogs out there. In order for her to be a complete dog I subscribe to the "needs to be a mom" philosophy. There indeed has been a big change in her attitude to our property and "her neighbourhood". It is exactly what we desired.
She went from never barking to naturally alerting her presence. A huge food bill is one of the drawbacks.

Dutch is NOT one of the big shepherds, she is only 59 (big aussie looks like a GSD) pounds and on the vet food she varies up and down no more than 2 pounds in either direction (weighed weekly). Her only injury to date is a ripped paw from performing too hard. She's set to get fixed this month. 

This is about the food though. Obviously the vet brands are going to be complete and unless there is a need for specialty foods it will suffice for ANY dog. 
The bill for one dog at 60 pounds is certainly 100 dollars per month. Omega spray and 18 kgs every 40 days plus the vet treats, even making cookies and buying butcher bones the costs pile up. Not everyone can afford this. Much like me right now. With two dogs I choose to use the ol' roy to extend the vet food and with the cost savings (considerable) I supplement with some raw meat daily. (or gas to go fishing-they love fish)
Both are very happy with the ol roy. I use the omega a little heavier, but overall the costs are slightly less, and I am comfortable cutting the raw food out on the weeks where money is tight without worrying about their diet. For the average owner who isn't competing ( I ski-jore, frisbee, and some agility) with their pets, I would recommend the ol'roy along with some meat and the omega spray. Buying bones with some good meat still on it (ham hocks, beef bones, etc) can give them hours of natural prey-driven exercise and the nourishment which comes with the meat and marrow.
The naysayers can talk all the trash about corn this and that. Rice is NO LESS of a filler than corn. It is just a filler.
The more you pay the less filler you get. That's the rule and it's obvious to anyone when they clean up the poop. Dogs don't "need" all of the grains and can't use them as well as we can. They are CARNIVORES. So the only grains they get are out of another animal's stomach. And yes they do eat the stomachs of other animals. So grains and vegetables are a normal healthy part of a dog's diet. 
When you pay more for the same weight of food you will usually get a better product. There is honest competition in the industry and the recent increases in production controls have hurt the smaller "boutique" foods by an increase in the quality controls of the bigger manufacturers.

In short.
I would NOT feed only Ol'Roy to puppies (length according to breed), but once you have established the health and stamina of your dog, switching to the higher end Maximum Ol Roy and being aware of any changes in energy, stamina, and fecal matter of your dog will allow the average owner massive savings. 

There ARE better quality foods out there. And if you have a small breed dog, try to spend the money and get the better food. Talk to your vet about the best option. Go to a dog club and ask around . You'll find a buying group maybe, who get wholesale discounts, but mostly you'll find people buying iAMS. It's a pretty good solution for the mid-range buyer.

I don't want any pet owner to think they are being unfit guardians of their pet's health by using affordable foods. 

Everyone deserves a pet. When you look down at your little friends and there is a happy, healthy dog looking back, you ARE doing the right thing.
But just like yourself, he might like some steak over all that granola.

Just don't get me started on temptations for cats..


----------



## Anna2 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am also a little leary about this brand of dog food and I have 3 wonderful pits. I am very concerned about their nutritional health, however feeding 3 is expensive. I have always fed them purina dog chow, but I have been reading "The Dog Whisperer" by Paul Owens and have learned what a balanced diet should look like. For those of you who feed Ol Roy, do not feel bad. I have just switched to Ol Roy and have followed the advice of this expert in dog care, and I add a half a can of wet food (since a dogs diet is healiest if it is meat based) and giving them raw veggies every day. You can improve the quality of your dogs diet by giving them vegetables for vitamins and minerals and lean meat for protein that dry dog food is lacking. My dogs just love shredded zuccini and a whole raw carrot to gnaw on. They also love broccoli and their favorite vegetable is cauliflower. The reality is that no brand of dry dog food can offer everything that your dog needs nutritionally, but fruits and veggies should be a part of their diet without question. I promise your dogs will love you for it and be healthier and it is a lot less expensive to buy a couple cans of dog food and fresh produce then to spend $60 on a bag of dog food. (Even the best of the best has been so overprocessed that there is barely any vitamins and minerals in it)However, please do not give your dog cabbage, garlic, onions, grapes, prunes or raisins as these foods can cause digestive upsets. Thank you for your time. Best wishes and long live your dog!


----------



## Swampers (Aug 30, 2009)

I came to this review just to read comments about Walmart's garbage dog food known as Ol Roy. I am stunned.
Peeps, if you love your dog, and I know you all do, PLEASE do some research on pet foods. I didn't know any better and lost 2 cats and a dog due to feeding them nasty food. The worst are Ol Roy, Purina, Science Diet, Iams Eukanuba and the like.
My rule of thumb is if you can buy it in a grocery store.....don't.
My animals all eat Wellness, Chicken Soup, Taste of the Wild, Canidae, and Orijen. Every small town has a farm store where the good brands can be found. You will pay more, but feed less, so the price is close to the same.


----------



## Karen2 (Aug 28, 2009)

It seems to me from reading this entire thread that most of you are against using ol'Roy to varying degrees. 

Can anyone direct me to a legitimate analysis of dog and cat foods rated from best to worst?

We were given a whole bag of ol'Roy and are now leary of using it but we are financially devastated right now with me being out of work this whole year and my husband on disability.

We love our pets. They are our children. But it is better to feed them something than nothing. We cannot afford to eat the proper foods either so we are in the same boat as the dog and cat. Maybe worse since my husband is a diabetic.

Thanks

Karen


----------



## Bob1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fools...feed the crap, feel sorry for your poor selves, make excuses for being cheap! Do some research it doesnt lie, bottom line the puppy was cute you had to have it, unfortunatly anyone who wants a dog can have one but most are to irresponsible, lazy or just to do a little research its easier to make excuses. My dog is so lucky to have me!


----------



## meg1 (Sep 3, 2009)

i have a 2 year old mini schnauzer. i have spent near over 300$ on different kinds of "premium" dog food, none of which he will eat. & i mean will not!! he would go a week without eating anything. so we decided to try ol roy. it was at the very end of our list becuz like many of u are saying "if u luv ur dog ull feed them the best". well ol roy wet food is the ONLY dog food he will eat! good or bad for him i dont care! i would rather him eat horrible food then starve himself to death becuz he doesnt want you high cost dog foods! he is doing fine on ol roy wet food. i was iffy abiut it after all the threads i have read. but owell he loves it!


----------



## Nick (Sep 7, 2009)

My mixed breed 40 pound dog has been eating Ol Roy her entire life excluding her puppy years. She is now 11 years old and in extremely good condition... can still run miles with me as well as chase down frizbees. People comment on how she still has so much pep in her step at 11 years. Apart from the occasional "People Food" snack she only eats old Roy. I'm not doubting that more expensive food tastes better and may have slightly more nutritional value than Old Roy, but AAFCO establishes a nutrient guidelines that dog food makers must follow in order to ensure all the essential nutrients a dog needs are in the food. There is nothing wrong with feeding your dog Ol Roy unless you have the money to afford something better.


----------



## sherry_T (Sep 7, 2009)

I would not recommend ol' Roys food for anything. I did purchase some recntly to try. When I opened the first small can it was full of mold. I didn't dare open the others. If this is what you have to sell then I suggest you go into another business.


----------



## Gina_Wrye (Sep 14, 2009)

My husband and I adopted a lab from the pound and already had a lab at home. Because of the cost savings ( and unfortunately liitle research on my part) I started buying Ol Roy dog food. After a couple months the new dog started having seizures (previously healthy) and the older dog has gained weight, become lethargic and had 3 urinary tract infections. I started doing some investigating and read what meat by products really are! I guess companies don't care what we feed our dogs but I love them like I love my children. It is now costing me more in doc bills then if I had just given them healthier food to begin with. For those that have dogs that are NOT having problems with Ol Roy, I'm glad you don't but dogs are like people-some have better immune systems, some are stronger than others. For anyone having medical problems with your dogs, I encourage you to read up on dog foods- I will never give Ol Roy or ANY low quality dog food to my dogs again. Good luck to all of you with your dogs.


----------



## jamie4 (Sep 18, 2009)

I had fed my beloved golden top of the line dog foods during her life time and still lost her to cancer at the age of 6. I lost my faith in top of the line dog foods after that. 
as far as I am concerned do the best with what you have and love your animals because you know they will love you no matter what your budget allows!
has anyone paid any attention to what these animals eat in the wild or how about on the farm....horse feces or how about dead animals (that have been dead for a few days) my dogs have brought home everything from deer, skunk to dead cat. how about what they have eaten from your garbage when you weren't looking. 
I used to be the one preaching for the top of the line dog food companies but in all reality the food did not prevent cancer in my girl or the vet bills that came along with it or how about the heart ache I felt when I lost her.

Just do the best you can and love them, who knows how long you'll have them for.


----------



## Glenthe_Spend (Sep 19, 2009)

After I posted here, I decided to try my pups on only Ol Roy for a while and see what happened. Well, the bitch got dandruff, the puppy didn;t have much trouble but his poop size almost doubled. Mommy started to eat garbage for the first time since she was a little puppy and as a result her poops were always soft and light-colored. I ran them for three weeks on the food. Despite the dandruff she wasn;t scratching or anything. They were happy to eat it too. As a cost-saving measure it's reasonable to expect to save money and I don't believe with the maximum you are putting your pet's health at risk. That's for a full sized dog, which lives in the country where it can go off into the field to poop, or if you are constant with the pooper scooper. You will notice a difference. For a smaller dog. Jut buy the expensive food. Go wash windows or donate blood or something. Iams isn;t even that expensive. Our local WalMart sells iams large breed puppy 18kg for just under 50 bucks canadian. In the states and in major centers expect to pay less than that. I've decided to just carve it down the middle and stick with Iams for these two for a while. Stable food source. Reasonable price. Anyone who is going to slag Iams has some kind of head problem. Even my vet and his techs agree Iams is a decent product. 
Make sure to exercise the heck out of your dog if you go with the OlRoy. It is super fatty. It's the McDonalds of dog foods.
Good luck and remember that without exrecise and training your dog will not be healthy, no matter how much you spend on it.


----------



## Texlish (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow i was just looking for some infor on dog food not a damn bitch fest, I dont believe that anyone came to this site looking for an argument about dog food. And I cant believe some of you are so rude to say that others dont care about our dogs and how bad we are for feeding them certain foods. I have 2 labs, I have been feeding them ol roy for about a year now and I havent had any problems occur with it, The only reason I was looking for info is because my female doesnt seem that interested in eating quickly. (if you have labs you know they usually inhale it) Oh and any dog food you mix with water with turn to mush, so will human food, bread, cookies ect
And do you not think about what dogs eat outside, for example mine have eaten wood, brick, plastic, rubber, material, pillows anything their dogs its what they do.

Oh and as for the comment about ol roy buyers being cheap im sorry but when im on a budget i care more about my daughters and the rest of my families health than the dogs, I dont care how much of a dog lover you are, your an idiot if you ever put your dogs needs above the family.


----------



## Kat1 (Sep 22, 2009)

What a bunch of dumb ****s! "I don't care how much of a dog lover you are--your[sic] an idiot if you ever put your dog's needs above the family."

This shows exactly how stingy and selfish some of you people are. A dog IS part of your family. Would you feed your children chicken beaks, feathers, and manure? Guess what? That's what you're feeding your dog when you feed them cheap dog food like this. If you wouldn't treat a dog like a member of your family, you don't deserve one.

That's right. Whoever said "everyone deserves a pet." Bull****! If you have not done the proper research and do not have the MONEY to provide a loving, healthy home for an animal (and that includes food that's not made up of byproduct waste and food that was rejected for human consumption), you do NOT deserve to have one, no matter how cute you think they are or how much your little brats want one.

Secondly, "this is all that they'll eat!" Ha! If your kids wanted to eat a happy meal every day because it was tasty, would you let them? (The way some of you talk, I actually wonder--) Just because Ol Roy is loaded with corn syrup that makes dogs want to eat it does not mean it is HEALTHY.

Go ahead, convince yourselves that you're good, caring people. YOU ARE NOT. If you cannot afford to give an animal the care it needs (and that doesn't mean the bare minimum), you should not have a dog or any other animal.


----------



## Pat2 (Sep 23, 2009)

one solution for some people might be Costco's Kirkland brand dog food. It is around $20 for 40 pounds and it is a pretty good food--much better than Ol Roy in it's ingredients. Plus, dogs will eat less (because of the high quality protein and no cheap fillers) so it is even cheaper. I know that the membership at Costcos is required so maybe if you ask some friends, someone will have a membership and can take you to buy it. Anyway, that may be one option. 
Another, if that is not an option is to make your own. Seeing how everyone here has internet (since they are emailing and checking this site!) you can look up recipes. It would be even cheaper than Ol Roys. You buy what is on sale or ask your local butcher for scraps (which are really cheap!) and add your own veggies etc.


----------



## River_&_Brutus (Jul 25, 2009)

The way I see it, all you OlRoy haters, deal with your own dog and us OlRoy buyers will deal with our own dogs!!! I hate people saying that I dont love my dog when they have no idea!!! My dogs are my world, and eating OlRoy makes them happy thus, I am happy


----------



## kgnewman (Sep 24, 2009)

i have breed great danes for 2 years. the oldest was almost 12... which is great! we feed them ol roy and then a raw meat twice a week. along with vitamins. i agree no dogfood is perfect. you can up the vitamins and protein in any dogfood!


----------



## kgnewman (Sep 24, 2009)

oh yea and as with great danes, they cant have as much protein and calcium than other dogs because they will grow too fast and develope joint problems.. so that has to be regulated..


----------



## Swampers (Aug 30, 2009)

Jamie:
Sorry about you losing your pup. I know how much that hurts and my heart goes out to you.
You were right in the past about the quality of dog food. It may very well have given you extra years with your Golden. Maybe you would have lost her in 3 years if you would have fed her low quality food. But you fed her the best you could and it may have extended her life.
It could have been genetic or possibly even vaccinations or even heartworm or flea preventions. I worry about the ill effects those things. 
I would have lost my doxie by now if I would have kept her on grocery store foods. She has a liver disorder that I am able to keep under control with milk thistle supplements and good quality food. My vet wanted her on expensive prescription Hill's LD, (which is 50% sawdust, but I chose to treat it my own way, and she improved immensely. 
All dogs find and eat nasty gross stuff on occaision, but they don't eat it everyday. (Unless they run wild and live in a toxic waste dump.) That's what they eat everyday on the foods filled with undeterminable by-products.


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been in the Pet food business for over twenty years and i can tell you that Ol roy is one of the worst food. Why..., Dogs are carnivores with omnivorous habits and Ol roy is predominantly grain. Seperated grain to be exact which has very little to no nutrional value. It also has a low caloric density which means they use very little meat which is from unknown sources(meat meal) which is any mammal. The costs to feed Ol roy for a 60lb dog is about $1.37 per day Cdn based on bag weight/amount of cups per day fed/price of food compared to $1.42 Cdn using Healthwise Dog food utilizing the same equation. The true savings come later when the dog starts to come down with ailments related to the quality ofa low cost food. Skin Allergies, Irritable bowel syndrome, malnutrion are come to mind. People say that there Dogs live a long time on Ol Roy and they may be right, but it is not because of the foods. The reason would be in the genes. Pet foods are designed to be 100% of the dogs daily needs, but they are missing 1 word (minimum) 100 % of the minimum needs.


----------



## Texlish (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve I currently am feeding my dogs ol roy, I am looking for something else and have been trying to find a better brand that works out good value because of less food needed per day, I have 2 labs both 75lbs, We pay around $18 for a 44 lbs bag and feed around 5 cups per day and some canned food at night. Which brands work out to be better value, Ive looked at iams, purina pro plan, nutro max and I dont really see much difference, My husband is out of work so I am not going to be bale to buy the most expensive brands but I will spend more if I have to feed less and it works out close to original cost.

Oh and a dog is part of the family but its not more important than my children, and I didnt know you could see into the future to see if you would always be able to afford the best for your dog, can you tell me my fortune. Would you feed your children the good brand food your feeding your dogs, no because its still dog food.

Oh and is the costco brand as good as described, (mainly to steve as hes not just an owner who thinks hes right)


----------



## Atroya (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, interesting views. I have always fed my dogs OL Roy because I read a study done by Consumer Reports that tested all the major(including vet)brands of food, and they found that Ol Roy nutritionally held up to the high dollar brands and was obviously cheaper, so they had it at the top of their list. I am sure you can go to their website and find the article. This was years ago though, so maybe not. A few years ago I switched to Maximum nutrition. Specificaly because it did not have corn gluten meal in it. Our one dog started gaining a lot of weight. I thought it was because he is a lazy butt. I switched back to Ol Roy after a year or so, and within a few weeks he DEFLATED! That "weight" he gained was bloating. So much for spending more money for better quality. Spending more money got my dog bloated. 

BTW he is 10 years old and still bounces around like a puppy, never had any health problems exept for ear infections occasionally, but not a problem since we tried enzymes instead of antibiotics.

Check out Consumer Reports to get a real comparison with real facts.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Texlish,

I will try to awnser this for as best as possible. Based on what you have told me, the cost of feeding ol roy are as follows. You have a 44 lb bag of which you 16ouces per lb divide by 8 ounces per cup which leaves you with 88 cups per bag. Divide that by the 10 cups a day between your 2 dogs which leaves you 8.8 days worth of food. Take the costs of the bag which is $18.00
and divide it by 8.8(days) to get your fixed costs of $2.05 per day. I like a food called Healthwise which is made by Natura. It hopefully is distributed in your area. Lets take the same formula with this food. 35lb bag with 16 ounces per lb and 8 ounces per cup which leaves you with 70 cups. You should feed about 2.75 to 3 cups per day. (This food has a higher caloric density... more calories, that is why you feed less) Take the total cups 70 divide by 5.5 cups for both dogs and you get 14 days. I believe the cost of HEalthwise down south is around $30.00 (not sure as i live in Canada) Take the costs $30.00 and divide by 14 days and you get $2.14 per day combined for both dogs. This should be pretty close comparison in price but the quality of Healthwise is far superior with no byproducts, separated grains, bad fats or preservatives. Some areas have frequent buyer cards for their food and if you take that into consideration, Healthwise is actually less expensive. Good luck with your Husband and work and i hope this helps your predicament.

Steve


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Texlish,

As a follow up, You do not have to mortgage your house to get food. I do not want to start a war with people on their pet food but to be honest, they do not have a lot of working knowlege on Pet food. Kirkland is ok, it is made by Diamond out of Missouri(sp?) who is one the largest manufacturers of Pet food. Their ingredients read allright but it does not tell of the grade or quality of each ingredient. I usually do not trust a company that does not make their own product as they lose autonomy of what goes into it. Purina, Pedigree, Alpo, etc.. are all very simular in many ways their use of Separated grains, byproducts, bad fats. Nutro natural choice is in my opinion, was of the most overrated pet foods out there bested only by Science Diet/Hills. Vets go to school for about 7 years and get about 1 week of Nutritional training sponsored by the foods they sell. As proof of that, look at the recalls that came from Hills, Eukanuba, Royal Canin and in canada Medi-cal. Alot of foods talk a good game but the secret is in the caloric density which tells a lot of just how much meat goes into it. Pet food stores like other speciality stores work with Distributors and Manufacturers to sell you pet food. What they do not tell you about is the "spiffs" and gifts we get to persuade you in buying Pet Food. About 15 years ago, i changed my whole philosphy on what i sold my customers.


----------



## Dawn2 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have an 8 year old golden retriever/austrailian sheppard. He's eaten Ol' Roy his entire life with no problems. Also the biscuts in the red bag (not sure what they were called). Anyway, WalMart was out of the regular biscuts a couple months ago so I got the one's in the yellow bag. All the sudden my perfectly healthy 8 year old dog developed skin allergies. And it was awful. Because of the breed you can imagine the hair in my house from the shedding. His skin became flaky (brown flakes), seeping something that was gross, and he developed hot spots. He would itch so bad he would chew himself til he bled. He was not only shedding, he was losing his hair in clumps. I had a suspicion it was the bones, but didn't really put two and two together til I found this. I'm out of the bones and will definately get him something else, but since he's not had any problems with the food, I will finish off this bag and then find something else. But, we took him to the vet and $110 and two prescriptions later, he's fine. The hot spots are gone. The shedding has stopped. There is still some flakyness, but that is mostly taken care of at bath time.


----------



## Louis (Sep 30, 2009)

I fed my golden retriever Old Roy for 15 years. I guess it kept her alive!


----------



## andrea3 (Oct 9, 2009)

i am an animal health tech. i like how every one has thought about the food that they feed their animals, i just have a few comments of my own.
i do agree that old roy is not a very well balace diet or a great food, but i do how ever think that some dogs do jsut fine on this brand.
CORN is used as a filler. but unlike what peopel may think it is needed in food. if broken down into molecule to which are diegestable, it is a good ingredeint to use. when corn is in its whole state the body is unabl to break down the molecules and then discarded without the body using any of its value.
rice is also a good filler, which if broken down the same as corn is also used a nutrient.


----------



## andrea3 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am a animal health tech.
i submited the last entry before finishing sorry.
i wanted to comment on the fact that canines are carnivours. this is not true dogs are actually omnivours, which means they eat both plants and meat.
dogs need the veggitation in order to have a normal health digestive system and therefor body. in the wild canines live off, berries and small creatures and our domestic canines are the same, just they get it in a source of dog food.
hence the reason why all food brands use corn or rice weither they are a well know or not.
i do however think that if you are questioning the quality of your pet food that you should contact your local vet clinic, who would be more then happy to direct you to a food that would work for your canine friend and his needs.
my greatest moto is: if its not broke dont fix it! but for those who are not satisfied with the brand they are feed now here a a few brands that i prefer.
science diet, medi cal, eukanuba, iams, purina and pedigre. 
of course there are others out there that i am not as knowledgable on but these are the ones that i really like and know are good foods. nothing but science deit comes into my house! 
hope fully this is help full.


----------



## Cheri1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ol' Roy dogfood HAS to have sugar in it...the dogs wouldn't eat it if it was not for the sugar! This food is absolutely worthless. You have to feed huge amounts compared to a better quality food and you are sure to get huge amounts of poop when feeding this also. So much added fillers, very little nutrition. Shame on WalMart!


----------



## Pennie (Oct 14, 2009)

This is the absolute worse food to feed your dog! Don't do it. And I have to comment on Andrea's post about how "only science diet comes into her house". Science Diet is almost as bad as Pedigree or Eukanuba!!! It too has corn and fillers in it. All I can say is: Do some research to make sure that you are feeding your pet the very best food that you can afford!


----------



## Pennie (Oct 14, 2009)

I too posted before I finished. lol Don't bother to contact your vet about dog food. They aren't trained animal nutritionists and you must remember that they get a "kickback" from the brands they sell.


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2009)

I made the mistake of feeding my dogs this food. NEVER AGAIN, will I be "cheap" to my remaining dog. My 5 yr old blue heeler got sick all of a sudden & when I took her to the vet she said that "Dorey" was the 2nd dog seen that wk that was on this food. That was on the 10th of this month. I had to put her to sleep today(16th) because she got acute renal failure. Now, I don't know if her condition had to do with this food but I've got a deep suspicion. I would hate for anyone to have to go through what I did today. Better to be safe than sorry, like me.


----------



## Swampy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hill's (Science Diet)Prescription is a HUGE money maker with the vets. They make several formulas for specific health issues. One example is their RD formula for overweight dogs. The price is around $75.00 for 40lbs. Cellulose is one of the main ingredients. Cellulose is commonly known as saw dust. Now, who wants to feed their dog sawdust? And @ that price? 
So, it's not hard to see who is making the money. It's full of by-products and corn also. Whoever thinks corn should be a dog's #1 food source should do better research. It causes allergies and diabetes.
Sorry, Andrea. Please stop listening to the Hill's reps. They are just selling dog food.


----------



## willie (Oct 19, 2009)

I have two pitbulls. They are very muscular and energetic. I 've had them since they were born,and since they started to eat food, the only food I give them is Ol'roy. they wont eat any other brand. It's all about if the dogs like it(whooose there it is)


----------



## Jessica1 (Oct 20, 2009)

dogs only like ol' roy because it's like giving them fast food every day! this food is garbage!! it is recalled for salmonella poisoning at least once a year!! if you want your dog to have cancer, thyroid issues and diabetes, then feed it ol' roy and alpo


----------



## Dan4 (Oct 21, 2009)

People ask my opinion on this somewhat often... My reply is always "I would chew off my own arm and feed it to my dogs before I fed them Ol' Roy"


----------



## Autumn1 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is crazy! 
I am also a veterinary technician and I am SO tired of hearing everyone say that a dog food is acceptable if "their dogs LOVE it". Sorry, that is ridiculous. Your dog isn't thriving on this disgusting junk...its dying...slowly. Actually, you are killing it slowly...educate yourself on what is the BEST nutrition for your pet...and then provide that because it is your RESPONSIBILTY to do so.
We took dogs out of their natural environment, domesticated them into our world and now are providing crap nutrition for them. They are designed to eat raw meat and bones. So many of the pet foods have almost NO MEAT...digestive systems and nutritional requirements don't evolve to subsisting on corn and nasty byproducts in a couple thousand years people...we are KILLING OUR DOGS...and so many of you love your pets sooo much. If you can't afford a high quality, SPECIES APPROPRIATE diet, don't get a dog. Would you feed your children a bunch of rancid meat or floor sweepings? Why is the pet you made a commitment to love and take care of any different?
That being said there are a few companies out there striving to provide superior nutrition for our dogs. Kibble isn't ideal for any dogs but most of us are entirely too lazy to make the small amount of effort it takes to feed a raw, natural diet...myself included. So, I get the best kibble I can find to supplement with. 
Everyone needs to be watching the perservatives as well. Most brands use BHA/BHT or Ethoxyquin....all banned in the human food industry because they are CARCINOGENIC! So, why are we feeding it to our dogs?? Oh, thats right...because our dogs LOVE the taste and are doing JUST GREAT on this food, right? 

Autumn


----------



## Autumn1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh and BTW, vets do not get any 'kickbacks' for selling prescription Science Diet foods. Instead of blaming veterinarians for not being know-it-alls about nutrition, why not focus on the fact that they are in school to be able to perform life saving surgery on your dog. Education is sorely lacking in the nutrition department of vet school...but in the scheme of things, they do have many more important things to be learning!


----------



## sandra_lewis (Oct 21, 2009)

well i had bought ol roy dinner rounds (yellow bag) and i had put it into a plastic box with a lid for easy use......i have a small dog and he eats table meat and his treats so he don't eat the dinner rounds all the time.

when i opened the box, i found out the the whole thing was moving...yes moving and i had to get my glasses to see what was in the food making it move.
i saw nothing like a bug or many of them it was the granulars in the food that had been scraped off the rounds and i think that it might have been mealie mites.......i didn't look any more,,,,,,i threw the whole thing out for the birds or squirlles didn't want it in the house or to give it to my dog. and upon reading all these complaints i don't think that i will ever buy ol roy any thing any more.
i want to thank all the people who helped change my mind.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well Autumn, 

if should not be blamed for absolutely no knowledge of foods, why should they sell them. Last time i checked, my Doctor could write a prescription for them products but they cannot sell them. Vets are like a judge and a jury all in one, they tell you what your dog needs and then can sell them. In my opinion that is wrong, so very very wrong. People go to a vet and think that they know what they are talking about when it comes to nutrition. I would take the opinion of someone who actually knows pretty much every food, not just the ones that they have exclusive rights to. To your saying that they do not get stipends from Hill's give your head a shake. VEts get free food in vet school for their pets, vets also get dinners, gas coupons etc... for their "pushing" of vet only brands. Personally there should a course that a pet food store could take to read a prescription to fill it out, or better yet have drug stores carry them. I bet that Hills, Proctor and Gamble sales would dry up because vet's would find other ways to make money. To the bha /bht you are talking about, it is not in almost all foods, years back it was actually in Science Diet, Hill's and Eukanuba to name a few. Foods like Innova, Wellness, Eagle Pack, Orijen have no bha or bht or ethoxiquin to throw big words around.
To close, if nutrition is not taught throughly it should not be taught at all, especially if it is by the companies they deal with exclusively.


----------



## Robert1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, Hell why Not! I to am a vet technician as well, lol, why not everyone and there mom is...

Anyway, if Ol' Roy food was so bad why is it selling like crazy? Why is it wal-mart's no. 1 dog food seller? Why is it allowed to be sold, if its so bad?
I would think the people that made this formula are not IDIOTS and they know a think or two about MAKING dog food. Instead of just shooting of at the mouth like some people above, they(makers of Ol'Roy) actually came up with a formula that is affordable to the average Joe and can maintain healthy dogs.

There is nothing wrong with it, I have used it for years and so have a million other folks


I feed it to my blue nose pitbulls, they are very healthy, they defecate good and they love the stuff... All this is just propaganda....


----------



## MARGE (Oct 25, 2009)

I CANNOT BELIEVE ALL THIS HYPE ABOUT OLD ROY... I HAVE BEEN FEEDING THIS TO MY DOGS SINCE PUPPIES AND THEY ARE HEALTHY AND FIT IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE, THEY LOVE IT PLUS THEY GET CAN DOG FOOD WHICH IS OLD ROY TOO... IF YOU CAN AFFORD THAT EXPESIVE STUFF FOR YOUR DOGS MORE POWER TO YOU, BUT NOT WASTING MONEY WHEN ITS NOT NEEDED.. MY DOGS HAVE NEVER BEEN SICK FROM THIS FOOD AND ARE HEALTHY AND FINE.. GET LIFE BESIDES TRYING TO BE COMMENTATORS...


----------



## Dyane (Oct 26, 2009)

I disagree with the statement that ol roy is the worst abomination in the dog food world.I have a 10 year old lab/pekinese mix and ol roy is the only food I feed him. I've used other brands like pedigree, purina and eukanuba(petsmart) and none have performed like ol roy does with Deon. I have been using ol roy and the weight management more recently for 3 years now. Deon has more energy and is very happy and healthy. He has no issues with his weight(now) or his teeth or mood or behavior. I'm not going to knock any other brand of dog food, because I've successfully used other brands that give me the same results I look for in food. Deon perfers ol roy. He is a very picky eatter anyways.  I don't think you can get any better dog food unless you make it yourself. But I don't have time or money to do all of this. Yes, ol roy is within my margin of utility, but price doesn't move me to bum rush the shelves to get him his favorite food. It is nice that a bag of weight management costs me $13 a bag, but I would buy him this food at $20 a bag once or twice a month because I know it does what I want and he likes it. Deon's coat is nice and manageable, his teeth and gums are nice, not dark and funky. He has dropped some weight, I also added 2 miles every 3 days to his exercise plan... And thanks to ol roy being available I know I have added a few more years to his life and mine. Ok, this food and many others are not made from the finest ingredients and the calorie values could be better, but simple fact it's not. I'm sure with a little push from consumers that ol roy would strive to bring better quality food at every day low prices to the retail market. :-D I like your arguement though. Makes me wonder what else is in the food I give to my pet. ??


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the Ol Roy lovers,

Honestly, Take a good look at your dogs teeth, they are not a cow or a horse or a deer. They have shredding teeth which god or your version of god gave them to shred guess what... meat. Good quality, natural meat of specific orign. Imagine your diet of mnystery meats, rancid fats and the lowest quality grains imaginable. Why not not feed it to our kids? Look at this truthfully and you will have to see how incredibly awful this food is. It is not just Ol roy, but since we are on a Ol Roy section it makes sense to stick to the product of question. To say it is propaganda is just being ignorant(no offence) Using our unconsumable, ;owest cost products is just asking for trouble LATER in life.


----------



## Monica_A (Oct 30, 2009)

If you really care about your pet, we have to check ingredients for each brand and compare to see which is best for your pet, a lot of people think dog food is just that: dog food, have you really check what are the ingredients in your dog’s food? I think you should do more research, Iams,science diet,ukanuba, Ol roy and other commercial foods have pretty much the same ingredients, and believe me you will pay the price when your dog gets older and starts getting sick because of bad nutrition, please check this web site http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com go into the index (bottom left corner)and look for the brand that you are feeeding your dog and take your time to read the ingredients.
I know this Ol roy food is cheap and is affordable to people but is you cannot afford a good dog food with better ingredients then you should not have a dog, don't be surprise when your dog starts getting food allergies, and diarreah once in a while, bad breath, cavities, rotten teeth, diabetes and artritis and other health problems, is all in what you feed your dog.


----------



## Tina2 (Nov 3, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I have tryed a few diffrent dog foods and so far I haven't found 1 that doesn't give my lil' dog gas or anything like that. He seems to eat whatever you give him. I'm not sure whats best for him. He's about 9mts old, and i've had him for almost 2mts now, when I got him he was on Ol' Roy and seemed to enjoy it. I switched him to Eukambua, and didn't seem to make much of a diffrence. Recently I have been doing research on dog food: ( to see whats in in, and what it does to dogs) I have to say that i was shocked!!


----------



## joss (Nov 3, 2009)

Ummm well my dogs like it and so i feed it to them. I once caught my dog eating the neighbors trash... and found a dieper. so would u that have complaints say u would eat off your own arm for that too. If my dogs like it who am i to stop them. we eat crap that is bad for us. My dogs wont eat kibbles and bits... so i stopped. found that this was a good food for them. Old roy isnt that bad.


----------



## Caralee (Nov 4, 2009)

Good rule of thumb: if you wouldn't eat the first five ingredients yourself, how can you expect your dog to eat them? Not to mention the fact that if you don't even know what the first five ingredients are. I don't understand how anyone could even feed a food to their dog when they aren't even sure what is in it? I don't know about the rest of you but my dogs are my kids, and I would never expect my kids to eat roadkill? Or worse yet, an unknown food.


----------



## john4 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll tell you now, some folks and the things they say! I'm a breeder of Bull Mastiff's, my male is 135 lbs. female 115 lbs.,both very healty and never been sick or at vets for any sickness. This dog food is not bad, is there better? yes, sure there is is it affordable to all? NO WAY! I've have fed my breeder dogs Ol' Roy all their lives and dealt with the same vet for years, all he tells me is to keep doing what I'm doing the dogs are very healthy. Most of these deaths y'all are talking about might need some more thought before you speak. Like are you feeding your dog table scraps (even just now and then) if so thats killing your dog! that's worse than any dog food on the market, and any vet would agree with me on that. That cause cancer, thyroid problems, kidney stones, diabetic dogs, and the goes on from there. Furthermore, if you really looked at what people ate everyday (all of you as well) you probably would throw-up like Formaldehyde use as a preservative on food and in the textile industry, the Hormones injected and sprayed on foods, Why else are our childern growing twice as fast as we did. Alot of you seem really pissed but I'll tell you now alot of it un-founded if you ask me, for one if you change a dog's diet every few weeks you really mess with their systems and can cause renal failure as well, please get educated on the subjects that you want to comment on it would help weed out the B.S. My two adward winning Bull Mastiff's are and always have done great on this food. Sorry for the rant but won't to let you know your dog eats better than you no matter what food he or she eats! Hot dogs are made from By-products Like Chicken skin, Chicken bones, and small trim pieces of meat. I know this because I watched it be made in a plant in Live Oak FL. GOLD KIST chicken plant now owned by Pilgrims Pride. Bologna is the same thing but with more beef by-product than chicken.


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a 6 year Siberian Husky. Normally she is bursting with energy. She was fine until I ran out of her regular dog food. I just happened to be in Wal-Mart last week shopping for something else and I saw Ol Roy sitting on the shelf. So I thought I would try it. Friday, my dog loved it. I never saw her eat like that before. Saturday, I took her for her morning walk and her poop looked a little too soft. I didn't think much of it because this has happened before when I changed foods and I figured her digestive system would adjust. Sunday, I was walking her and she didn't seem to be pulling on her leash as hard as usual. Sunday night at 2 AM in the morning, she jumped on the bed and had diarhea all over me. My dog has not gone in the house in over 5 years since she was a puppy. Monday, she was still eating the food but still had loose bowl movements. Tuesday, she wouldn't eat the food any more, but started drinking three times as much water as usual. Wednesday I took her for her walk and she just laid down on the side walk like she was taking a knap. Now all she wants to do is sleep and drink water. I tried to feed her fresh bacon and steak, but she won't touch it. She did eat a tablespoon of peanut butter, which she loves. I don't know what to do because I can't afford a vet. I wish I had seen all the complaints about sick dogs on the internet before I bought that food. Some people have run up $1,000 vet bills only to have the dog die anyway. Science Diet also has a lot of complaints about dogs vomiting. So who can you trust. I've seen stories about euthanized dogs and cats being donated to dog food companies to be ground up as dog and cat food.


----------



## Breanna (Nov 7, 2009)

you have to remember, dogs are carnivores, & in the wild they eat raw meat, or roadkill. ITS THEIR INSTINCT!!! It doesn't matter if they are your 'kids' or not! they are carnivores, before you comment on things research it first. Dogs eat meat, & meat only! You have to remember you are Human, your Dog is, Dog. not human. two totally different creatures. Our stomachs we not made to eat raw meat like dogs. So, it doesn't matter if you would eat the first five ingredients or not, because your not a DOG!!!


----------



## Tamara1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Joe:

I'm sorry to hear that your dog is ill. I have been treating my 9 year old Anatolia shepherd/great pyrenees cross since last Friday Oct 30/09. Magmun go sick all of a sudden, with vomiting. Since that day I have been feeding him a bland diet of hamburger (cooked then boiled) with plain white rice, plus I added pure pumpkin (NOT the PIE FILLING). I was only feeding him small amounts not to upset his stomach. (The pumpkin helps with that). So this morning I thought that I would added a tablespoon of the olroy to the hamburger mixture so that I can get him back onto his food, because he had not been vomiting since Saturday. Well 10 minutes after he eat it, back to the vomiting. So then this afternoon I thought that I would try the bland food again to see if he would keep it down, and he did. So I have come to the consulion that is the olroy food. 

I also have noticed that everytime he ate the food he would drink and drink, become very lazy which is not him, he love to chase the coyotes and keep the home front safe. I also have a lab/rotto that is 9 and he will not eat that food anymore this pass week as well. 

What really makes me mad is that I love my dogs and I make sure that they are well loved and cared for, and this pass week has been very stressful for me and Magnum and these dog food companies do not give a rats *&* that they have crap in the food that causes health problem for them. So I have done alot of researching on food, and I going to try food from Eagle Pack, then make Holistic food and have been in business since the 1980's, check them out Joe......I'm going to get some tomorrow........and will let you know how it works.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Tamara,

Probably the best dog food for your situation would be 
California Natural because of just how few ingredients there are in the food. I would also add some cottage cheese or plain yogurt which have the beneficial bacteria for your dog and do not contain lactose.
Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## Cindy4 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a small business owner who delivers pet food to homes and kennels for the last 10 years. There are many consumers out there who only go for the cheapest and most convenient food they can buy. In my business, one of my main goals is to educate not only myself but my clients and the general public about dog food. 

Just what is in your dogs' food? If you really care, here are several resources to educate yourself.

1. The Dog Food Project
2. Whole Dog Journal
3. Wikapedia- type in the ingredient and read!

Have you ever heard of the 4 D's? Disabled, dead, diseased, and dying.
This is meat that is "not fit for human consumption." This meat goes into dog food. 

Meat Meal- what is it? Where does it come from? First of all, it comes from any animal, from any source so there is no control over contamination. What does any animal include? Goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. roadkill, animals euthanized at shelters etc. WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD YOU FEED THIS TO ANY LIVING CREATURE!

You get the point. Educate yourself. The reason Ol Roy is the number one selling dog food in America, is it is CHEAP and CONVENIENT. I tell people to feed their pet the bag the food comes in, not the food!


----------



## Skooby (Nov 13, 2009)

I work at a dog food plant and we make Ol Roy... yes, the main ingredient is corn, but 70% of dog food out there is corn.. and to get specific... Corn is the main ingredient in the DRY feed. There is also soft moist (the yellow strands, white rectangles and red circles) added in and the soft moist is mainly a meat product...the soft moist is actually very good for your dog... so in reality.... your dog is eating about 60%corn and 40% beef... Id say thats pretty good.... Rather than reading the ingredients... do some research. =)


----------



## Skooby (Nov 13, 2009)

Cindy-- I dont know where you get your info.. but I have to shake my head at this:

Meat Meal- what is it? Where does it come from? First of all, it comes from any animal, from any source so there is no control over contamination. What does any animal include? Goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. roadkill, animals euthanized at shelters etc. WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD YOU FEED THIS TO ANY LIVING CREATURE!

Yeah.. the first sentence is correct... well the animal part anyways... basically what they put in dog food is scraps... not road kill or animals euthanized at shelters... kinda like hotdogs. You get the biproducts... the organs, the extra fat, the beaks of the birds...things that the butcher would throw away... etc. They are very careful about contamination.. and if your reply would be correct, which its not... then ANY and ALL animal feed would consist of this... uncontained disgusting product.. think... common.... You must feed your dog table scraps.... You make it seem like its unhealthy and inhumane. 

Oh and an addition.. I dont buy ANYTHING because of a bag.. I buy the PRODUCT itself... I dont eat at the olive garden because I like the sign.. or eat at wendys because I like the ginger girl... I do because I enjoy the food...


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Skooby,

Having a food that is 60% corn is not good. Also, having the meat as meat unspecific, indeterminate is not good. Dogs are carnivores their teeth are meant for shredding and ripping of meat. Old Roy using corn syrup as a ingredient to entice the dog otherwise they would not touch the stuff. Instead of getting defensive of the company you work for, look at the recalls that they have had with Ol Roy. It is very important to know where the source of the "meat" that your pet food uses as dogs do tend to get allergies to certain proteins.


----------



## Roger2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting posts above. I guess I, like so many, am concerned about what I feed my dog. Currently I do feed my dog Ol' Roy mixed in with Nature's Recipe dry dog food. I know that we shouldn't feed our dogs all grain products, but as long as we are feeding them meat of some sort doesn't that work? One other thing, all the "naysayers" on Ol' Roy didn't offer any alternatives. I mean, to those who are against Ol' Roy, what do YOU feed YOUR dog? I can't stand when someone has an opinion against something but can't or won't qualify that opinion with a solution. Meaning TELL US WHAT BRAND/FLAVOR you use? That works so well for. I realize that many of the above posts are people who tried Ol'Roy recently and are currently dealing with health issues, but what bothers me here is if my dog had diarrhea or was vomiting ESPECIALLY a week into it, my azz would be at the vet! I hear if you can't afford to feed your dog expensive foods the don't have one, well I think that is true about taking them to the vet when they are sick!!! So what is it folks? What is your suggestion for a replacement of Ol' Roy???? I came here for some ideas/answers and found nothing but a bunch of whinning "know it alls" with not real answer to offer!


----------



## Roger2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking at a can of Ol Roy "Strips in Gravy" dog food right now: Ingredients: (1)Water sufficient for processing, (2) Chicken meat by-products (3)Wheat flour (4) Beef, Liver, Chicken meal (5) Salt (6) Caramel Color (7) Vegetable Oil...... and the list goes on. I do realize there are a lot of things in this can that don't and won't sound too appealing, however, most of the negative comments from above kept mentioning CORN CORN CORN and how bad it is or NOT good for your dog. Well looking at the top 7 ingredients I don't see corn at all, I see, as far as grain, wheat flour, but it is mentioned once at #3. I see water and meat as primary to this can of dog food. I am not trying to present an argument in favor of Ol'Roy, I am trying to understand that if this is bad then why? and most importantly WHAT is better? If you don't know the true answers two these two questions, then please by all means help keep the confusion down by NOT posting indiotic rants on here. Telling me you are a dog tech or vet tech doesn't suggest anything other than you clean up a lot of poop! Especially if what most are saying is true and that the Vets themselves are not keen as to what brand is better for our dogs than another. Why would we think his/her assistant would know any better? I have looked at the dog nutrition sites but can't help but feel that they are ultimately owned by a specific company that markets dog food.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Roger,

I usually keep my choices to myself as i do not want to ram anything down pwoples throat so to speak. Based on where you live makes food choices easier to pick. It id also hsrd to tell what to choose because of the price differance and the fact that you are used to spending very little with Ol Roy, but more with Natures Recipe. I would not feed Natures Recipe and Ol Roy but use Healthwise instead. It is made by Natura, it is reasonable in costs and has none of the dangerous products that are in so many foods. Natures Recipe was recalled about 10 years ago i believe for vomitoxin which killed quite a few dogs in U.S. Healthwise is made by Natura has never had any recalls and lists innova and California Natural and some of its foods.

Hope this helps some
s


----------



## Emily1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Which would you rather eat?
Ground yellow corn, soybean meal, ground whole wheat, corn syrup, poultry fat in Ol'Roy

or

Fresh deboned salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, russet potato, fresh deboned lake whitefish

and

Fresh deboned wild boar, fresh deboned lamb, lamb meal, russet potato, fresh deboned pork in the two different varieties of Orijen I feed my dog.

If you sit and figure cost which I did I spend about 40 cents more a day feeding my dog Orijen than Beneful. When u add in the amount of calories in foods like Ol'Roy and Beneful that your pet cant digest you are wasting even more money. To the carnivore debate. Look at the digestive system in a canine and evolution they are designed to by obligate carnivores, this means that while meat protein is a main staple they also do eat plant material-this doesnt mean corn(they are not herbivores and dont digest it)-dont believe me, you a human are a true omnivore-much closer to a herbivore than a dog-what happens when u eat corn-comes out the back end basically whole, well dogs cant digest it well either. So buying corn based foods is wasting your money. I care about nutrition, not only what goes in my dogs but how it effects the food industry as a whole. Buying cheap products doesnt just hurt you and waste your money but its your vote about how the food system should run. If you want cheaply made food filled with chemicals fats sugars, etc, made in a system that exploits and disrespects the people who farm and process that food just so u can get it for 99 cents or less-then go ahead and keep buying. I expect more from my country and my food, and I'm willing to cast my vote for that with the products I buy---AND THAT INCLUDES DOG FOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have five dogs. Three are siberian huskies, ones a pikingnese, and the last one is a pit bull. And all of them eat ol roy meaty chunks and gravy and they love it. it doesnt hurt their stomachs or anything. And they have never been sick. So i dont believe the crap that ol roy is bad. Its not.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you kidding me sam ??? This stuff is awful. Look whats in it.

1.Ground yellow corn, This is really bad for dogs OK for humans.
2.soybean meal. Terrible just flat out bad for dogs.
3.ground whole wheat, Wheat might just be a poision for dogs.
4.corn syrup, See #1.
5.poultry fat, This is whats on the floor of a slauter(sp) house.

Dude you well have problems with your dogs in the future if you keep them on this crap.


----------



## Skooby (Nov 13, 2009)

Um.. steve... I WORK there.. I know what recalls they have on Ol roy... And your unspecified meat is: what I stated in my above sentence would be.. your biproducts.. things that the butcher would throw away.. I dont know about other Companies, but we test for salmalia and several other things.. I havnt had a recall since Ive been there... yes, there teeth are ment to shread meat, we all know that, but unless you go to the market and buy your dog a tbone hes never gonna get that out of any dog food. ol roy is not bad for your dog. Corn is good for it, not AS good as meat, but its certainly not going to kill it.


----------



## Skooby (Nov 13, 2009)

Skoobys, hate to break it to ya kid, but your wrong. I too work for a dog food manufacturing plant and Im not scared to let it all spill out. If your not feeding your dog a specific meat based product, than sorry to say, but your dogs not getting a meal he/she deserves.

What to look for: 
►Specifically named meats and meat meals such as chicken, chicken meal, turkey, turkey meal, lamb, lamb meal, duck, duck meal, beef, beef meal, eggs and so on. 
►The following are lesser quality ingredients and are not found in truly high quality products, but may be present in smaller amounts (not as the main protein ingredients) in "mid range" foods: fresh byproducts indicating a specific species (e.g. beef/chicken/turkey/lamb byproducts), corn gluten, corn gluten meal.Products that include these as main ingredients should be avoided. 

What to avoid: 
►All generic meat ingredients that do not indicate a species (meat, meat byproducts, meat byproduct meal, meat meal, meat & bone meal, blood meal, fish, fish meal, poultry, poultry byproducts, poultry meal, poultry byproduct meal, liver, liver meal, glandular meal etc.)

►Byproduct meals, even if a species is identified (chicken/beef/turkey/lamb byproduct meal etc.), since highly questionable ingredients may be used in these rendered products. 
►Any food that contains corn (ground or otherwise) as a first ingredient, especially if corn gluten meal is also a main ingredient and no concentrated source of identified meat protein (e.g. chicken meal, lamb meal etc.) is present. 
► Corn gluten or soy(bean) meal as main ingredients. Note: Not all dogs tolerate soy products! Small amounts, especially of organic soy, are okay as long as a dog is not sensitive. There are only very few products on the market that include high quality soy ingredients, none of them sold at grocery stores or mass retailers. 

Fats and Oils
Dogs need a certain amount of fats and oils in their diet, mostly for skin and coat health, but also for proper brain development and other critical processes in the body - and in this regard some are more valuable than others. As food ingredients they should be specifically named and of high nutritional value. Beef tallow and lard make foods highly attractive to dogs and are not harmful, but they are high in saturated fat and low in valuable fatty acids.

What to look for: 
►Specifically named fats and oils such as chicken fat, herring oil, canola oil, sunflower oil, flax oil etc. 
►High percentages of Omega-6 and Omega-3 fatty acids, but a low ratio of the two. For each percent of Omega-6s at least 0.13% Omega-3s should be present, resulting in a minimum ratio of 7:1. Ratios of 5:1 and lower are preferable. Don't discount a food because of low percentages of essential fatty acids though, you can easily make up for this with a good quality fish oil supplement. 

What to avoid: 
►Non-specific sources such as animal fat, poultry fat, vegetable oil, generic fish oil 
►Mineral oil 

In all honestly, I wouldnt feed this to my dogs and I help make this stuff. Yes they do all kinds of testings and what not, but just like any other factory work, you have people that dont care... this is in your quality control dept. They dont do accurate testing so the stuff that is contaminated goes right out the door anyways... Its a business though.. 

For some people, they might not care... but you should. Not to trash anyone for feeding their dog ol roy.. I dont blame you.... its cheap... I dont want to spend 30 bucks for a bag of dog food... Just like Skooby said that is correct information... Its not gonna kill your dog, its just like letting your child scoop the veggies off their plate... Its a lack of nutrients.. thats all.

Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Skooby,

With all due respect, you are painting a rosy picture. Please inform what the meat meal and it's digestability rate as you can with specific meat meals.
As to recalls if you like, i will put them for display as it is common knowledge.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Skooby,

One last thing. When you say you have to go to the butcher to get these meats, that is totally not the point. The point is that using high quality specific protein from specific animals is better and more safe than using indeterminate, origin unknown meat byproducts. There is a differance.


----------



## Tamaraja (Jan 5, 2010)

Rather than reading the ingredients… do some research. =) 

God forbid you read the list of ingredients. Wouldn't that actually be considered research. You claim that the majority of dog food out there is made out of corn. Sure, the crummy dogs foods. You get into the better brands (non-grocery store, non SC and Iams and Walmart brands) and you won't find corn in it. You'd be lucky to find any grains in it. 

To those who claim their dogs are doing just fine on Ol'Roy, good luck to you. It's funny how you come in here, you'd think for educational purposes, information is put in front of you in a very easy to read format, and you still cling to your ignorance. No offense really, but it's amazing. You're getting hit with a clue bat and you still refuse to see the info in front of you. Read the ingredients. It's that easy. Honestly. I don't know about you, but I know we're in a bad economy, my husband has been laid off since March, but I'd be damned if I'm going to feed my beloved animals something I'd be afraid to put in a bird feeder.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Look people if you have a "money issue" when it comes to feeding your dog, find someone with a COSTCO CARD and get their Kirkland brand. It is way better than this crap, purina(anything), Alpo, Authority, pedigree, eukanuba, Lams, Science Diet and even Royal Canin. I feed my dog high end food (Orijen and Horizon Legacy) because I can afford it, but if I couldn't I would get him Kirkland's brand long before any of that stuff I just mentioned. Quit slowly killing your dogs. You can't get a Cadallic for the price of a Focus.


----------



## Rawfeederr1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Jess: I would give you ten million stars if I could!!!!
------

I think beef-flavored cardboard is more nutritious that Ol' Roy.


----------



## Stacie2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have to say, all of those of you who think you know what you are talking about...are quite hilarious.
I feed my two indoor BELOVED pets Ol' Roy Skin and Coat Formula. You know why? 
BECAUSE I LOOKED AT EVERY INGREDIENT ON EVERY BAG OF DOG FOOD ON THE ISLE, AND IT WAS THE BEST ONE. You all need to know your facts instead of giving in to the hype. Science Diet, Eukanuba, Iams...these all have ground corn and that sort of fillers in the first 3 usually 2 ingredients. Ol' Roy Skin and Coat don't have it till way on down the line. It has things like chicken, rice and healthy ingredients in it...not sugar and fillers. My dogs are in great health and great shape. The vet has NEVER asked what I feed them b/c they don't care as long as they are in good condition and their bloodwork comes back good. Check around people....maybe some of you should chew your arm off before you recommend anything to other pet owners...they might be better off!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Stacie You really need to educate yourself about dog foods. Go check out Oijem, Evo or maybe Horizon Legacy. Then look at whats in this prduct.

1.Ground yellow corn.... Bad bad bad
2.soybean meal...Horrible horrible horrible
3.ground whole wheat...THE WORST CRAP YOU CAN GIVE YOUR DOG.
4.corn syrup....Corn bad bad bad
5.poultry fat....Just great fat and no meat.

Take a look at your dogs teeth, do you think those are made for grinding down corn and wheat???? If you said yes then you need new glass's. Ever see a wild dog crewing a nob of corn or pulling wheat off a stalk??????
I feel sorry for your dogs and you remind me off my ex. she thinks she knows everything also, but she really knows nothing. Do some homework the internet is a good place to get info and here is a good start it well help educate you. Go to a ""good pet store"" and ask a few questions, not petsmart or petco.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Stacie here is whats in Horizon Legacy Puppy

1.Fresh Chicken Meat... Meat, right on
2.Chicken Mea......Meat meal, great
3.Salmon Meal......Meat meal, great
4.Turkey Meal......Meat meal, great
5.Pea Starch It's pretty darn good.

This is my 3rd pick as a dog food and look what else is in it. SEE ANY GRAINS OR CORNS???? Whole eggs, read that close in contains whole eggs not an egg product.

Fresh chicken meat, chicken meal, salmon meal, turkey meal, pea starch concentrate, green split peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, rosemary, citric acid), whole eggs, flaxseed, salmon oil, dried alfalfa, carrots, apples, broccoli, bok choy, cabbage, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, dried kelp, dried pumpkin meal, colostrum, sea buckthorn, fenugreek protein meal, dried pomegranate, dried astragalus root, dried milk thistle, glucosamine HCl, chondroitin sulphate, garlic, enzymes (dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried aspergillus niger extract, pineapple, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation product, rhizopus oryzae), probiotics (dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium bifidum fermentation product, and dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product), yucca schidigera extract, mannan oligosaccharide (MOS), burdock root extract (FOS), vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, vitamin B12, riboflavin, niacin, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, biotin, vitamin C (ascorbyl phosphate), ferrous sulphate, iron proteinate*, zinc sulphate, zinc proteinate*, manganous oxide, manganese proteinate*, copper sulphate, copper proteinate*, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, seleno methionine, magnesium oxide.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

One other thing, check out the fat. Each contain fat, yours contains poultry fat, which is an ""unknown"" fat product, plus it is in the top 5 so it contains a lot of fat. 
Horizon contains chicken fat, not pig fat or some other kind of fat. Plus it is 8th on the list, which means it does not contain that much.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR DOGS


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

MARS Expands Recall – Ol Roy, Berkley and Jensen Dog Food
November 26, 2008 by admin 
Filed under Dog Food Recalls
Leave a Comment
Nov 26, 2008
DVM NEWSMAGAZINE

Franklin, Tenn. – Mars Petcare has extended its Oct. 28 voluntary pet food recall that affected 15 states, adding more product carriers and brands affected by possible Salmonella contamination.The recall previously only affected a limited number of bags of SPECIAL KITTY(r) Gourmet Blend dry cat food sold at Wal-Mart stores in 15 [...]


----------



## Breanna (Nov 7, 2009)

Roger,

I agree, people keep naming every dog food they don't like, but, what food do you like? Well, personally,My fav. is Solid Gold, Eukanuba, then last but not worst, Pedigree. Solid Gold Is my most approved, for the ingredients are what dog's use to eat.


----------



## pearly1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Really yes everyone knows what a dogs teeth look like big deal are you planning taking your dogs out to go catch a fresh kill so he or she can shred meat with those meat shredding teeth I dought it.


----------



## pearly1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Not only that ol Roy has many choices you don't have to buy the red bag they have other choices that are better like the white bag. Or the canned food that's not corn but I understand both points of view on why and whynot to feed ol Roy but u know not everyone is rich and plus at least those animals that do eat it have some food to eat look at the ones that are starving or abused they can't make the choice because if they found a bag of ol Roy just laying there that would be like Christmas toad homeless starved child.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

pearly, Are you trying to make an excuse for feeding your dog one of the worst dog foods in the world ?? I wouldn't even feed this crap to the seagulls..

And, Breanna you ask what do I like 

1. Orijen
2. Evo
3. Horizon Legacy
4. Instinct
4. Timberwolf
4. Artemis
4. Merrick
5. Solid Gold
5. Wellness
5. Innova
5. Acana
6. BLUE Buffalo
And I feed my dog 2 grainless high protein foods and 2 low grain low protein foods...
Orijen Large Breed Puppy and Horizon Legacy Puppy are my grainless, high protein dog foods.
Artemis Med-Large Breed Puppy and Merrick Puppy Plate are my low grain low protein foods.

Yes, they are all spendy but if I didn't have the money this is not one I would use. Most likely I would use Kirkland, Taste of the wild and Californis Natural if I was on a budget.


----------



## Erik_Pihl (Dec 14, 2009)

If you cannot afford to feed your dog good, healthy food, then you should NOT be a dog owner. The dog has no say in what it gets to eat. Feeding your dog Old Roy everyday is equivalent to humans being forced to eat McDonalds everyday. There is no nutritional value. Its all filler. Why would you even buy a dog just to slowly kill it with this food? That is animal cruelty in my mind.


----------



## Peter_Sanderson (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree completely with Jess. I feed Fromm Family Foods but Jess'List is all excellent. I found a site that will tell you all about each food so that people can learn and compare... www.dogfoodanalysis.com

What I do not understand is that Wal-Mart takes a stand on many issues such as family values, health and more. They do not sell cigarrettes because they kill people yet they sell OL'Roy and Alpo that kills dogs?

Go Figure, is not our dogs part of the family unit? Another low priced yet acceptable food is Canidae and you would think that if Wal-Mart carried it, it would be even less expensive.

Remember, there is no perfect food, it all depends on the type of dog and their life style. However, there IS food such as OL'Roy that has ingredients that are BAD!!!!


----------



## Greg_Goree (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there anywhere I can get the ol roy dinneroles beside walmart and in a bigger bag?


----------



## Breanna (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Jess, Its nice to know some peoples opinion. Erik Pihl, I am in full agreement with you, if you can't feed your dog what it needs, not fillers, raw meat, real meat, preserved with no fillers,then you shouldn't have one! its as simple as that.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OPPS, Sorry Peter, Fromm is a very good dog food and I shouldn't have missed them. I think I would have them right up at the top.


----------



## Tammy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Walmart does sell cigarettes...They have a check out line just for tobacco products. Walmart doesn't give a crap about anything but cutting out the small business owners and filling their pockets.


----------



## Tammy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have fed my lab and begal Ol' Roy since they were puppies...They go to the vet once a year for check ups and they have NEVER had a health issue. They are good, strong, healthly, happy dogs. My vet knows what I feed them and has no issue with it...They can get the other nutrients and so forth from the other things that you give them such as treats, chews, vitamins, etc. These sort of things help balance their diets out...so you don't go broke on dog food. If you have big dogs that require 50lb bags of food every two weeks or less, I say go for the cheap and then make up the other that is needed in treats, vitamins, etc. It doesn't make you a bad person to feed your animals the cheaper stuff...at least they are getting feed and not locked up in a shelter or in the care of someone that doesn't feed them at all. My dogs have a wonderful home and are absolutely spoiled and they are happy and healthy. You shouldn't judge people and say they shouldn't own a animal....after all, no matter how much they are family to you or how much it would rip your heart out to lose one of them...at the end of the day...they are animals...they can survive off a lot less than ol' roy.


----------



## trace1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am looking at a can of ol'roy dog food and those are NOT the first 5 ingredients. Either you are looking at something else or this post is completely false.


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

This is the bagged dry food, not the can. What ingredients are in the canned food you are using?


----------



## trace1 (Dec 21, 2009)

The can says:

1) water sufficient for processing
2) chicken by products
3) meat by products
4) liver
5) chicken
6) beef
7) egg
8) and more stuff including vitamins.

I see no mention of Corn at all! (although I'm not sure what the author has against corn)

Perhaps the title of this story should be more specific and name the actual item and not just brand an entire company as bad. Ford made the crappy Tempo, but they still made the Mustang!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Trace, this is the dry food. 

Corn, wheat, glutens, soy and by-products are extremly bad for dogs, sure they can do ok for years, but sooner or later problems arise. Skin(dry and or smelly),fur (rough, thinning or falling out),eyes (eye slim and or cloudy), ears (all kinds of things) these problems can turn into major issues in a hurry. Take a look at your dogs teeth, are they made for grinding corn or tearing apart meat? Feed you dog the food with the most meat's or meat meal's as you can find, you and your dog will be better off in the long run.


----------



## Tammy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Those are the same ingredients that are in most dog foods. You say that it is cruelty to your animal to feed them this and that you shouldn't own a dog if you do....well, let's get down to it....animal cruelty...no one has mentioned the poor horse that was put down to go into your dog's food that had nothing wrong with it except it was no longer able to race anymore, etc. Go to the store and look at all of the ingredients in the dog foods....they all have basically the same thing in them...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Boy oh Boy you could not be any more wrong. Go to this website or the one below and check out Orijem,Horizen Legacy,Wellness,Acana,Artemis,BLUE Buffalo,Fromm,Innova,Merrick,Solid Gold,Timberwolf,Natural Balance or any other good food, none has this crap in it.
Quit going to the grocery store to buy your dog food, go to a pet store (not a chain) and get some decent food YOU WILL NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## james1 (Dec 23, 2009)

i just got a bag of ol roy for the first time... i know that it is best to feed ur dog food that the first ingredient is some sort of meet (not byproduct).. the bag i got the first first ingredient is meat. old roy may not be the best dog food there is but it isn't the killer u make it out to be


----------



## james1 (Dec 23, 2009)

p.s. i normally buy a better quality dog food for my boxer but with hollidays money is tight.. i feell that if ur in a bind then old roy is better than no food at all


----------



## Dogmom3 (Dec 28, 2009)

Something that has not been brought up: Not only will an inferior diet eventually catch up with an animals health, some of these inferior foods end up costing as much as the seemingly more expensive ones.
If a dog has to eat 5 or 6 cups of a bad food to get the nutrition and food that they need (and sometimes just to feel full) but would only need 2 to 3 cups of a superior food then you may be spending as much money but for worse quality food.
Plus, somewhere, down the line bad food WILL catch up with them - and the vet bills and teeth cleaning will add up. A few dogs may be able to overcome the bad food, but most will not


----------



## Jen4 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are some pretty uneducated people out there, and I am not just talking about the people that don't know what ingredients are in their dog's food! Everyone knows that Ol' Roy is cheap generic crap dog food. Every dog is gonna react differently to different dog foods. Think about it: if you feed your kids McDonald's and Burger King everyday, they are gonna be in heaven. BUT they will be extremely unhealthy and malnourished. They don't have to be skinny to be malnourished, just like your dog can look normal from the outside but inside, he is starving for some proper nutrition. Kids (just like dogs) that aren't fed proper nutrition will have health problems down the road. Would you feed your kids soley McDonald's or hotdogs and macaroni and cheese everyday? That's pretty much what you are doing to your dogs if you are feeding them Ol' Roy. Kids aren't gonna say "I don't want to eat at McDonald's today. I would rather have a nutritous meal." And if you put it in front of them, they are always gonna choose McDonald's. Dogs will obviously do the same, people. So just because your dog LOVES it and eats it right down, doesn't mean you should feed it to them! The people that love to bash veterinarians are hilarious. Who do you take your dog to when it gets sick or needs annual vaccines and exams? You'll take their advice and services when you aren't able to do it yourself, right? Trust me when I say veterinarians don't get into the field for the money and especially not to sell dog food! Not all vets are equal, there are just as many quack vets as there are genuine ones. I wouldn't base my opinion on a vet just because he doesn't go off on you for feeding your dog Ol' Roy. Sometimes they know when to pick their battles.


----------



## Sam2 (Dec 29, 2009)

My dog is an extremely picky eater. He is 9 years old now. When he was younger we tried countless brands of food. The only food he will eat is Ol' Roy Dinner Rounds. You would not believe how picky a dog could be. If he doesn't like the food, he will not eat it. Period. It will sit in his dog bowl until someone throws it out. He has literally gone days without eating dog food. You can't force a dog to eat as you can a child. So to me, my dog eating unhealthy food is better than my dog starving.


----------



## Harris (Dec 29, 2009)

Sam, 
I understand that feeding him Ole Roy is better than nothing. Keep trying other foods until you find something he likes. The dog may need help with an eating issue as this may be an indication of some other problem. 
Good Luck!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sam, you really need to find a dog food without corn, wheat and any kind of soy. Your dog is going to start having problems related to these food groups, I know it happen to me. His eyes will get cloudy and will have gooo and water coming out of them, his skin will get dry, flakey and begin to smell, his coat will start to get hard and funky looking and his ears will start bothering him. These problems are all due to long term use of corn and the other crap that are in cheap foods. Dude, they even put saw dust in the cheap crap like this. At least buy a bag of Orijen and mix it half and half, if thats to much $ then get some Taste of the wild or California Natural(they are cheaper) and mix them. Man any of the foods I listed above are great, REALLY, AT LEAST MIX SOME OF THE BETTER STUFF IN.


----------



## Silk (Dec 31, 2009)

Well this food is crap, it always has been. But lets face it, the majority of people who are going to feed this stuff to their dogs aren't going to fork over the money for the extravagant vet bill they get 4-5 years down the line. 

Sorry to any here I offend, but lets face it, if keeping good food around for your dog to eat isn't a priority, I doubt the vet bill to fix the ailments a few years down the road are going to be a priority either. 

Not passing judgement, just stating an opinion.


----------



## sheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

I have used OL Roy dog food for many years with my dogs have tried other brands. I have seen no difference in the amount that I have to feed them. They have all been healthy and lived long lives. I have never had a complaint from a vet about weight or coat or anything. as long as you are consistant with what you feed your pet then they are fine. it is when u change their food every 2/3 weeks because you think somebody knows more than you do.


----------



## Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

My dog Foxy is 16 years old. Still plays like a puppy and just this year has started developing some health issues. She is and has always been very healthy according to our vet. She was the runt of the litter and at 16 still eats ole roy. The kind with vegies in it. I do not have the bag for i store it in a container or i would list all ingredients. Bad for my dog. Well if so why is she 16, trim, muscular and healthy. Love alone right? Ya!!!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've read many of the comments on this post and I'll give my 2 cents. Ol Roy doesn't receive 6 stars on dog food analysis as many feeds don't, but it certainly beats eating nothing at all. Many people take the posts on dog food analysis website as gospel truth when in fact those post are purely the opinion of the author. From my experience the best way to test a product is to actually try it and the authors of the dog food analysis website have not field tested 95% of the foods on their that they so openly bash. Many people always say a dog cannot digest corn, well neither can people, but once corn has been ground into a meal it is digestable the same concept with cornbread as oppose to whole corn on the cob. I'm not advocating the use of fillers and by products to make a dog food but I'm also not a fool and I know that a majority of dogs will live a normal average life eating these commercial feeds the same as those eating the premium non commerical feeds, which usually are manufactured at the same plants anyway. I personally feed Natural Balance (Sweet Potato and Fish) dry dog food, but I can't bash someone using Ol Roy, when it obviously works for their budget and their dogs health.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Unlike you Antonio I can read and figure out as far as dog nutrition goes. It is so easy to google and read about certain thing that are in a dog food. Google the crap thats in this product then come back and tell me it is good for a dog. If you do then you are in fact what you don't think you are (I’m also not a fool). CORN IS DOWN RIGHT BAD FOR A DOG GROUND OR NOT!!!! Just because a dog eats a food doesn't mean it is good for them, it's like saying my kid loves candy so I'll just feed him candy. I have experenced first hand what crappy does in the long run for MOST dogs and it isn't pretty.

Google whats in this product, then tell me what you think.....This is terrible dog food.

1.Ground yellow corn, FOR DOGS
2.soybean meal, FOR DOGS
3.ground whole wheat, FOR DOGS
4.corn syrup, FOR DOGS
5.poultry fat, FOR DOGS


----------



## Sheila1 (Jan 3, 2010)

I found a great website that gives outstanding and well-researched information. It's dogfoodproject.com and it will help anyone understand quite clearly just why Ol' Roy, and many of the other cheap dog foods that are sold, are so bad for our dogs. It's amazing. I know that not everyone can afford the high end dog foods out there and I used to be of the mind that since my dogs will eat horse manure, chicken droppings, dead animals and would prefer to drink out of muddy water holes than their clean water bowls that they didn't need a "fancy" and more expensive dog food. However, looking carefully through this website has certainly changed my mind. I feed our little Papilion Natural Balance because it is expensive and of high quality. This is needed since she has some pretty severe skin allergies. My bigger dogs I'm trying to find a compromise. It's just too expensive to feed to them. Bear is 96 lbs and Sweetie is about 30lbs. 

Also, according to this website, corn as a whole is not bad for a dog, but shouldn't be the main ingredient for protein. And why would anyone want to feed their dog corn syrup???? That's just crazy! Look carefully at the ingredients and look at more than just the first 5. You need to look at all the ingredients that come before the first fat ingredient. There are also scary things that are put in their, so beware and do your research and read the list of ingredients! You may not be able to afford the higher ends, but you can certainly do better than Ol' Roy, even on a budget!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, I think you totally misunderstood my comment. I didn't say Ol Roy was perfect in fact there is no perfect diet for people or animalsl. My comment was it beats eating nothing at all. If you read my post you would see I personally don't feed Ol Roy, but I can't bash someone else b/c that's what works for his/her budget. Ex ( Many people will recommend Evo as a 6 star dog food, but for my Doberman the protein count is way too high and no matter how little I feed him it causes digestive upset). My dog does better on a lower protein diet, 21 protein 10-12 fat, seems to fit his digestive and nutritional make up a lot better but most food with those levels only rank between 3 & 4 star when in fact it works better for my dog. Again and I repeat I do not think a dog is a vegetarian and a diet consistent of high grains is probably not the best for them, but I also think if it's eat the grain or nothing at all, then by all means give the dog the Ol Roy as oppose to starvation. That's my two cents.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just another thought, many people will compare the ingredients of MacDonalds and Ol Roy when making a point, but my entire point from my original post has been this. If your kid was hungry and it was MacDonalds or nothing at all, would you happily by that child a happy meal for the satisfaction of knowing he/she went to bed with something on their stomach instead of hungry. Again I'm not a animal nutritionist as I doubt anyone on this thread and we don't claim to be, but to say if Ol Roy is all someone can afford to feed then they shouldn't own a animal is just wrong PERIOD!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've took your advice Jess and googled the ingredients on a lot of pet foods and it turns out that more dogs are allergic to chicken, diary, and beef, as oppose to only about 5 percent being allergic to corn meal in clinical tests. Again I didn't make up the testing procedures and I understand statistics can be tampered to make a point depending on who's trying to make their point so those results may not be accurate either, but that's just the information I found online when I did as you ask and googled on the ingredients in pet foods.


----------



## carol3 (Jan 3, 2010)

My comment is to the people out there that are saying their dog will starve before it will eat nothing but ol' roy. Dogs are not social eaters like we are. Dogs eat to survive. A dog can go 17 days without food (not talking water) Trust me, your dogs instincts will kick in and start eating. It may be a few days of a Standoff but he will eat. I just found out that my little shih tzu has bladder stones and it was probably caused from the dog food i was feeding her, even tho it was a highly recommended brand name. Now she is on Hill's special diet which is far more money.


----------



## Jamie6 (Jan 10, 2010)

My son has been feeding his pit bull Ol' Roy for quite some time. I have a corgie and we have a puppy pit bull that we feed better (spendier) food. I can tell you that when I scoop poop after his dog has been here for a weekend, there are a lot of piles of loose, gooey, discolored stool, which all belong to his dog. Our dogs have nice firm poop piles and fewer of them. It's no different then humans...check the stool to see if they are eating healthy and digesting normally. I also notice a difference in his general demeanor when he eats our food for a few days. He just feels better!


----------



## Jake2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok people. Jess, have you actually read the bag that the Ol' Roy food comes in? You keep preaching that it is all just and I quote:

" 1. Ground yellow corn
2. soybean meal
3. ground whole wheat
4. corn syrup
5. poultry fat
"
when in reality, those are not the ingredients listed at all. Those are just the "bad ones". I know because I have a bag of this food sitting on the kitchen floor right now. I says it contains meat, egg, chicken, all sorts of good stuff. Yes there is some filler, but come on, what doesn't? If you feed your dog the right portions and keep it active, it will live a long healthy life. There is no magic food that will make your dog "amazingly cute and awesome forever" lol. Just like people, dogs have different digestive systems, so you should feed them whatever they react best to. My dog is a healthy weight, very active and playful, and has had no "Smelly skin, flaky skin, or any kind of eye problems." Maybe that has more to do with bathing and shampoo?? I am not saying that its ok to go out and eat McDonalds everyday, but this is more like the Deli at Safeway, its not THAT bad. You make it sound like poison, which from many other posts on this page, you can see that peoples dogs do not melt/die/explode from it, they just eat it and are very happy. Thanks, have a good day.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea what bag you are looking at, but what I posted is what I copied and pasted.. The reviewer also had that, see the top of the page....


----------



## dw (Jan 12, 2010)

why dont you nuts try this! throw a ear of corn and a pork chop on the floor and see what happends!


----------



## shannon5 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok i have several pits the oldest being 9 i have feed them ol roy high performance for the last 6yrs since i have gotten more pits in the home i used to feed them diamonds and exceed which are good but didnt see them in here i have never heard of the other brands in here but i have not seen any difference in health or thier poop lol plus my dogs eat chicken, steak, shrimp really anything we eat except red sauce and greens cuz it gives them the runs so please tell me is this consitered as bad i make up for what the food laks but i also have to buy 50lbs evert 2 weeks on top of the people food they are healthy i take them all to the vet yearly but cant afford 130 every 2 weeks for 50lbs of evo


----------



## Mugs (Jan 20, 2010)

Ol'Roy is sprayed with a coating of some sort of fat to make it palatable to dogs. When it says "meat" or "meat by-product", have you ever wondered what that actually means? Do you even consider the fact that it might be horsemeat? The meat Ol' Roy uses has usually been treated with antibiotics, preserved with BHA (a known carcinogen) and the corn and soy are genetically modified. 
"BHA 
Butylated Hydroxysanisole - a white, waxy phenolic antioxidant, C11H16O2, used to preserve fats and oils, especially in foods. 

Banned from human use in many countries but still permitted in the US. Possible human carcinogen, apparently carcinogenic in animal experiments. The oxidative characteristics and/or metabolites of BHA and BHT may contribute to carcinogenicity or tumorigenicity."

" Meat & Bone Meal 
The rendered product from mammal tissues, with or without bone.
The animal parts used can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: "4-D animals" (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying prior to slaughter), goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. roadkill, animals euthanized at shelters and so on. It can also include pus, cancerous tissue, and decomposed (spoiled) tissue."

This may be the reason why some people's dogs seem to refuse other brands and will only eat Ol' Roy:

" Corn Syrup 
A syrup prepared from cornstarch, used in industry and in numerous food products as a sweetener. 

Sugar or sweetener is an absolutely unnecessary ingredient in pet foods, added to make the product more attractive. Continuous intake can promote hypoglycemia, obesity, nervousness, cataracts, tooth decay, arthritis and allergies. Pets also get addicted to foods that contain sugars, so it can be a tough piece of work to make them eat something healthier."

"Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Unnecessary ingredient in dog food. This synthetic version of vitamin K has not been specifically approved for long term use, such as in pet food. It has been linked to many serious health issues."

Here is a full list of ingredients in a bag of Ol' Roy. :
~Ingredients~
Ground yellow corn, soybean meal, ground whole wheat, corn syrup, poultry fat, Meat and bone meal (Animal Fat Preserved with BHA and Citric Acid), Chicken by-product Meal, Rice, Animal Digest, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin D and E Supplement, Niacin, Copper Sulafate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Meadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex Source of Vitamin K, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid

My opinion is that this is just crap. You're better off buying your dog a fast food burger.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 20, 2010)

The coating is the animal digest listed in the ingredients. It is fat in powdered form, then it is coated onto the dog food. My DH works at ol'roy! (well, that is not the name of the company, just the dog food)


----------



## Sugar (Jan 20, 2010)

And what is the problem with horsemeat? How is it different than cow meat or chicken meat?


----------



## Mugs (Jan 20, 2010)

The problem with horsemeat is I guess more of an issue of ethics and sentimental reasons rather than nutrition. Look up videos and information on horse slaughter. I'm not saying it's much more cruel than other animals, but the chance that someone could be feeding their dog an illegally stolen pet...just doesn't sit right with me. I also believe that the two equine slaughter houses in the US were shut down, so the horses must suffer for days or weeks in unimaginable circumstances while they are transported to Canada or Mexico. I also believe the plants and methods used are not designed for a horse's long neck and ability to fling their heads around. Dogs have to eat meat, yes -there's no question about it, but I would hope that those who claim to love animals would wish a decent life and quick and efficent death on the ones that are raised for food.


----------



## Erik_Pihl (Dec 14, 2009)

Lets just set the record straight. Ol' Roy contains corn. Corn is a high allergen for dogs. If they aren't allergic to it now, they most likely will become allergic to it if they are fed it constantly. Corn is a filler. The food may be cheaper, but thats because you are not getting your moneys worth. Your dog will need to eat more if it to get the nutrients it needs. For example, it will eat 3 cups of Ol' Roy where it could be eating only 1 cup of Natures Variety and still get much more nutritional value out of just that one cup of food. You will save money on vet bills in the long run as well. Also, dogs, like humans, cannot digest corn. So you are paying for a food that they cannot even digest anyways. I don't know about you, but that makes no sense to me. I am the manager of a nutritional pet food store. It is my job to know these things so I'm not just making it up. These are true facts that ALL pet owners should know before they decide what to feed their pets. IF you cannot afford to buy a healthy food for your pets, then what are you doing buying a pet? Its not fair to them. They have no say in the matter. They depend on you to take care of them and keep them healthy. They do not get to decide what they eat. In the wild, dogs do not eat corn, wheat, rice, barley or any grains. So why feed it to them? They are carnivores. Its common sense.


----------



## Erin2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. It took me a while but I just read all the above posts and its really shocking to hear such bad reviews on Ol Roy. How can something be sold to the public that is apparently so harmful to your pet? My German Shepherd will be turning 9 in April and she is (knock on wood) very healthy and happy. I've had her on Ol Roy Complete for well over a year now and she seems to be thriving on it. We take her for long walks and hiking in the country every weekend. I recently obtained a Costco membership and discovered that the Kirkland dog food brand is rated as a 'middle of the line' commercial dog food and is very reasonably priced. About $5 (cdn)more per bag compared to the Ol Roy Complete. So I'm planning to switch as they have a senior brand too which I'd like to feed my girl although I'm happy to report she has no joint or hip problems : ) We've been pretty luck with her health and I'd like to keep her around for another 9yrs if I can. So to anyone on a tight budget like myself, consider getting yourself a Costco membership as you will save on other grocery items by buying bulk and make a change to Kirkland dog food (they even have cat food) for comparable low prices to the walmart brand. See this website for a review on Kirkland : ) Best of luck and health to everyone and they're beloved pet!


----------



## Erin2 (Jan 21, 2010)

And just a comment to Erik Pihl who posted on Jan 20. I disagree with your comment "IF you cannot afford to buy a healthy food for your pets, then what are you doing buying a pet? Its not fair to them. They have no say in the matter." We just adopted a young male German Shepherd who had papiloma virus (puppy warts) and was took in to the SPCA who threw him in Animal Control and kept him corintined (sorry for the spelling) with the Pitbulls and he wasn't touched or given any affection, toys to play with, a blanket... OR anything for well over a month! Because the condition he had was contagious and all those who were working at the animal control were scared to touch him and contract it to their own pets... well if they only did their homework they would have discovered that this virus is contagious through salvia only so they could have been careful and washed their hands, changed their clothing before seeing another dog but the sad fact is they were very close to putting this new love of my life down for this simple, fully treatable condition very common with puppies. My point I'm trying to make is... please dont ask why someone would adopt a pet when they can't afford to give them the very best... why do some people have children when they can't afford to give their children the Best of the Best! My husband and I have a large mortgage and a tight budget and are about to start a family... money is very tight so we unfortunately wont live a life of luxury and eat only organic, should we not bother having a family than?? Absolutely not! We will provide our children with a safe and loving home, two parents who are in love and will know that our children will know the true value of money and appreciate everything we can give them, whether material or not! Any animal lover out there who cannot afford the best food, but can provide an animal with lots of love and affection is providing that animal a much better quality of life than what it would have if the person didn't adopt it because they couldn't afford to buy it the "best". Honestly I think the bigger problem is there are to many dogs still being bred and new puppies being added to the over population of dogs already... after seeing first hand all the sad souls in the one shelter in my city, which many will not have a chance at life I'm sure... I think if all you can feed at the end of the day is Ol Roy, well than please pat yourself on the back for being such a wonderful person for adopting your dog and giving him or her a warm place to sleep, food to eat and lots of love!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh the delightful subject of which dog food is best , while I agree with some of the comments on this post, I also disagree with many as well. It's true that dogs nor people can digest WHOLE CORN, but that rule doesn't apply to GROUND CORN in a MEAL form, case and point, corn on the cob versus corn meal. To say that domestic dogs are strict carnivores would prove incorrect, because history and paintings tell us that for the last 4,000+ years they have been scavengers living mainly off the fragments left by their human companions. Yes dogs do prefer the taste of meat over a grain, but it's been proven time and time again that grains certainly will not kill the dog like many on here proclaim. There are even studies being done to prove the longevity of a canine while eating a vegan diet, and sure enough most of the dogs tested (78%) are living 12-14 years with minimal and delayed health problems, so that disproves the whole dogs being carnivores and not being able to survive a diet without meat. While I think most of the comments here are truly in best interest of dogs, we also have to be realistic they are animals and have a much higher ability to survive than we give them credit.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again Antonio you are wrong about corn, because dogs can not break down corn ( or wheat) nor do their stomachs have the emsyines(sp) to do so. If you have some studies saying different, please leave a link to these studies. And dogs are in fact carinivores, please leave a link to the site that proves other wise. Dogs evovled from wolfs and wolfs are carnivores. Can dogs survive on other foods? Yes, no doubt, but they would be way better off health wise without fillers and grain. You are talking about ""survial"" why don't you just quit feeding your dog for 17 days because that is how long they can "survive" without food. Sounds stupid doesn't it, I rest my case. Now if you really wanna know about dog food go to the forums, they will set you OL Roy lovers striaght. I am done trying to prove something that is proven everywhere on the net. Go to any "GOOD" pet store and mention you think corn is OK, LOL they will have a hard time keeping a striaght face. GO HERE TO THIS FORUM AND GET SOME EDUCATION.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/
or maybe here
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a few links disproving you on corn

http://www.dogster.com/answers/question/can_dogs_eat_corn-2722

http://www.thedogplace.org/Articles/Cordingley/Dogs&Corn.0601.htm

http://dogs.about.com/cs/dietandnutrition/qt/corn_free.htm

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080318211621AADIUP4

And the best place to ask about corn
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/


----------



## Dawn4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to work next to a dog food plant that produced foods like Ol Roy and store brands. It smelled so bad that when the wind blew the stench to us it made me gag. I would never feed a dog that stinky crap, EVER.


----------



## Bo (Jan 23, 2010)

Ol' Roy is a quality brand of food. The reason it remains inexpensive is due mainly to the fact that Wal Mart doesn't involve itself into a large advertising campaign in order to sell it. The savings is passed along to the consumer. I feed my four labs this food and give them plenty of exercise. 

My neighbor breeds Britanny Spaniels. He feeds his dogs Ol's Roy and they are very healthy. 

In my opinion, the argument against Ol' Roy is unfounded and generally perpetuated from the "I hate Wal Mart" demographic. By all means, spend more if you feel you're really making a big difference for your dog.


----------



## Fay1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am a Dog nutritionist at the pet chain I work for and have spent the better part of 7 years studying dog food and the required nutrition for dogs to truly thrive. When I analyze a food I first look at the ingredients then I research the company to see the true quality of products that go into their food. In my opinion Ol' Roy is one of the lowest quality dog foods on the market; it saddens me to see people giving it to their dogs because there are so many products better out there for close to the same price if you break it down to how much you are paying a serving. Example a 50lb dog needs 3 1/4 cups of Ol' Roy per day but only 2 cups per day of Canidae. It is about $25 for a 44lb sack of Ol' Roy and $35 for a 40lb sack of Canidae. There are about 4 cups of food to a pound so there are 54 servings for said dog in a bag of Ol' Roy and there are 60 servings in a bag of Canidae, that breaks down to $0.46 a serving for Ol' Roy and $0.58 a serving for Canidae. For $0.08 more a day you will be feeding a very high quality food and have less poop to pick up because they are digesting more of it because it is made with better quality ingredients that the dog can absorb more readily. I chose Canidae because it is a high quality food and is very reasonably priced and sold at many stores. The reason I rate Ol’ Roy so poorly is because of its ingredients. Below are the ingredients taken off of a bag of Ol’ Roy complete nutrition.
Ground Yellow Corn, Meat and Bone Meal, Soybean Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Wheat Middlings, Animal Fat (Preserved With Bha and Citric Acid), Natural Flavor, Brewers Rice, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Color Added (Titanium Dioxide, Yellow #5, Yellow #6, Red #40, Blue #2), Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate.
I will cover the first 6 ingredients and then go over ingredients which I find unacceptable in dog food.
Corn is slightly digestible when processed thoroughly enough, but it should never be the main ingredient in a dog food. Personally I would never feed a food with grains in it but that is because every dog I have owned has had some form of a food allergy so I just avoid any grains at all and it is one of the top 5 most common allergens that effect dogs. Next is meat and bone meal the AAFCO definition for this is the rendered product from mammal tissues, including bone, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents, except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices. It nowhere states what kind of animal or if it was healthy or not, because of this loophole many dog food companies use the diseased, dead, or dying animals that cannot be used for human consumption. Soybean meal is made from the left over’s of making soybean oil and soy is also on the top 5 most common allergens. Chicken By-Product meal is not that bad but is also not that good either, at least it is a named meat product, the AAFCO definition of this is that it consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice. So it is everything but the meat, although it does have some nutritional value, but chicken is another top 5 allergen. Wheat Middlings also known a Wheat Mill Run are what’s left after making any wheat products for human use. Yet again this food has another top 5 Allergens in it, wheat (there 4 for 5). Animal Fat is just as ambiguous as Meat and Bone meal, it can be made of any mammal or poultry and it is not required to be from a healthy slaughtered animal. The fact that they use BHA as a preservative is appalling, BHA and BHT have been banned in many countries because of its link to cancer. Artificial coloring should never be added to dog food, it serves no nutritional purpose, it is in there strictly for aesthetic purposes to make it look more appealing to the people buying it. Not to mention the possible link Red #40 has to cancer. And lastly, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex has not been approved for long term use, and can cause Liver damage and it is toxic in large doses. It has been banned in several countries and it can disrupt the natural vitamin K cycle. 
To anyone that says their dog is doing just fine on a low quality dog food, switch to a high quality dog food for 2 months and you will see that just fine on bad food can pale in comparison the thriving on great food. I will admit that dogs can live a long life on this food and not all dogs will have severe health problems because of it but I guarantee that any dog on Ol’ Roy can improve greatly by upgrading their food. That is my input about this dog food and you can take what you will from it. If you do have any questions I would be more than happy to answer through E-Mail at [email protected]


----------



## Fay1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I need to make a change to the previous post it is $0.12 more a day to feed Canidae over Ol' Roy. Sorry for the Math screw up.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Fay have you gone to the forums here yet? Some pretty sharpe people there. In one post a guy posts a picture of a animal after a coyote killed and ate the animal, guess what part of the animal they did not eat?? The major back bone annnd intestines. Just a little of my thought process on by-products, which is I THINK IS AWEFUL. I love this "exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable",,, I'll bet you just about anything that most companys are using a heck of alot of feathers when they say they useing by-products. The word "unavoidable" is the key, it leaves the door wide open for them to use HUGE amounts and no doubt they do.


----------



## penny1 (Jan 31, 2010)

that is such bull i have fed my dog that for a year now and he has been to the vet one time and that was because of a broke leg and he is healthy as ever


----------



## jake3 (Feb 1, 2010)

i've been feeding my mutt Ol'Roy for 5 years. I took my mutt to the vet for the 1st time because she injured her paw. The vet remarked on how healthy she was otherwise. I think it's because she gets lots of exercise and is happy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OOOOO, a whole year. I feel sorry for your dog. It takes less than an hour searching corn, wheat and soy on the internet to figure out how bad it is for dogs. Are you that lazy???


----------



## Jess (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, m dog started losing weight and looked muscle wasted after feeding hi
ol Roy for a week! Horrible dog food!! Should be take miff the market


----------



## Pepster (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG! You didn't just say you fed your dog Ol' Roy for a year and it has a broken leg and is healthy as ever!


----------



## Chocolate_Lab_Owner (Feb 5, 2010)

ol'roy is horrible. I tried to switch from Blue Buffalo to Ol'roy because it was cheaper and my dog had diarrhea for the whole time I fed him that crap (past the one week food adjustment period) Ol' Roy is not a good deal at all, your dog won't live as long and won't have as much energy. Ask any vet anywhere in the US.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't personally feed Ol Roy, but again each dog is different and what works for one doesn't work for all. Heck I've had worse luck w/ the $65 28.6lb bags of some premium companies of which names I won't mention. But I've found my dog tends to do better on a middle of the road type feed. Check out this website it might be of informative help to some, then again maybe not, but I thought it was a interested article. http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html also noticed how many of the premium companies no longer field trial their feeds, just laboratory testing which in my opinion isn't very actual for real day to day situations for a K9.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Chocolate Lab Owner, while I agree asking a vet for information about a dog's health is a good idea, I don't think asking a vet about a particular brand of dog food is. While the Vet is calling Ol Roy trash and will happily pass off Science Diet on it's customers which in my opinion is Ol Roy with a higher price.


----------



## DogLovvver (Feb 5, 2010)

Man, a dog will eat a turd if you let him. And sometimes dogs get too hyper, bother you at night, bark too much. I find that when I feed Roger the Ol' Roy, he's calmer and more quiet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, your fine product was invovled. Notice how they put thet crap store Wal mart at the front. 

•In March 2007, the most lethal pet food in history was the subject of the largest recall ever. Menu Foods recalled more than 100 brands including Iams, Eukanuba, Hill’s Science Diet, Purina Mighty Dog, and many store brands including Wal-Mart’s. Thousands of pets were sickened (the FDA received more than 17,000 reports) and an estimated 20% died from acute renal failure caused by the food. Cats were more frequently and more severely affected than dogs. The toxin was initially believed to be a pesticide, the rat poison “aminopterin” in one of the ingredients. In April, scientists discovered high levels of melamine, a chemical used in plastics and fertilizers, in wheat gluten and rice protein concentrate imported from China. The melamine had been purposefully added to the ingredients to falsely boost their protein content. Subsequent tests revealed that the melamine-tainted ingredients had also been used in feed for cows, pigs, and chickens and thousands of animals were quarantined and destroyed. In early May, scientists identified the cause of the rapid onset kidney disease that had appeared in dogs and cats as a reaction caused by the combination of melamine and cyanuric acid, both unauthorized chemicals. The fallout from this recall is ongoing as of May 2007 so


----------



## Mr._Squishy (Feb 7, 2010)

I disagree my dogs have been eating this for a long time and they never have had to go to the vet, sure the are lazy but still stop writing bad reviews for something as stupid as DOG FOOD!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

How much do you hate your dog????You seriously feed your dog Ol'ROY??? The dog would be healthier eating out of the trash!!! I bet you tie your dog to a tree in your backyard also! You have the nerve to call yourself DogLovvver? GET SERIOUS!!!The reason your dog is lazy and quiet at night is he doesn't have the energy to bark or move.Dogs are carnivores their food shouldn't have ANY GRAIN whatsoever!If you truly care about your "BEST FRIEND" You would never feed them this crap!I would suggest that you feed Merrick's Before Grain dog food.The price is higher but you feed much less because the food is so nutrient dense.My 70 pound Lab only eats 3 cups per day.And she is beautiful!PLEASE stop feeding your dog OL'ROY!!!Look at the first five ingredients is there any meat in this dog food at all???


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are the first five ingredients in Merrick's Before Grain dog food 1 Chicken Deboned 2 Chicken Meal 3 Potatoes 4 Turkey Meal 5 Canola oil.Do you see the difference?Three of the first five ingredients are high quality MEATS.To Mr squishy if you think writing bad reviews for dog food is stupid maybe you shouldn't own a dog,you obviously don't care about their welfare.Come on people educate yourselves about whats in your pets food.You have the internet use it!!just type in dog food ratings and reviews and get good quality information on how to read dog food labels and what ingredients to look out for.Be your "BEST FRIENDS" best friend,They would do it for you!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle,

I couldn't agree more but some people just don't get it.

Wal mart is the worst place in the world to shop, they have the worst products you can buy and they totally rip of their workers(they have been sued more than any other company). Look at Sony or any other top product makers, look at the "model number" than see if you can find that same "model number" somewhere else. No you won't, because they make their low end models for Wal mart and all the dummies fall for it. It is the same with dog food, just alot more obvious.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yawns at the comments including my own LOL. Dog lover does have a interesting point about the writing and blogging of this stuff. But somehow I still find it interesting to know what other owners are using and doing. But the truth is Dogs have survived thousands of years with and without the help of man or man made products like DOG FOOD. While i know many enthusiasts here like to believe a dog should eat this high quality prestige diet of only the finest of meats and potatoes, the truth is dogs are pretty much similar to hyenas they have survived off surface fragments scraps for MANY thousands of years . I'm sure my comment won't win me any friends, but I do know that my comment is the truth and it's hard to disprove these historical facts.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Too add one more thing to my point many of these grain free companies are pretty much the same as the others they all do it for PROFIT. If you believe your pet food company is in the business of truly being your pets friend then you will one day feel let down like the many other people who have been part of the pet food recalls including myself. I mean if you look at most of the grain free foods they will claim a dog doesn't need grains b/c they can't digest the complex carbohydrates such as rice, corn, etc,.. but when I look at the ingredients of most grain free foods guess what? They also contain a complex carbohydrates in the form of Potatoes, and Apples, umm hello a dog can't digest ANY complex carb properly not unless it's been predigested or ground finely which all carbs in dogs foods are, this is part of the process used during extrusion


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Antonio,Of course dog food recalls are going to happen.No food is 100% safe.It happens with people food all the time,But we all still have to eat every day.I realize that dogs have survived for thousands of years without man made dog food.But before they were domesticated they were eating meat.They were not grazing in the fields like cattle.You can't dispute the fact that they are carnivores!! All I an saying is you should feed species specific food.Look what happened when man started feeding cows,HERBIVORES,meat they started mad cow disease.Any educated person knows that corn,wheat,soy,meat by-product meal are all crap food and really have no nutritional value for a dog.Listen no one except you is going to feed your dog,why not give the best you can afford? If OL ROY is all you can afford maybe you shouldn't have a dog. I mean you could eat fast food every day but how long do you think you will live???


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Antonio I am curious to know what dog food were you using that was recalled? And for what reason was the product recalled?


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michelle, 

To answer your question I used Diamond products years ago when they had a recall, it wasn't one of the more recent recalls this was years ago. I actually rotate between natural balance, Innova, California Natural, and Pro Plan, it give the dog balance in protein and other vitamins that are missing from one formula to the next. So I guess I shouldn't still own a dog right!! Sureeee. But you said domestic dogs ate meat long before man got involved that's true b/c before man became involve domestic dogs were simply wolves LOL. But once domestication took place the dog/wolf hybrid begin to eat what was given from his master and guess what sometimes this did include items that were not meat products


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michelle, 

Before this convo goes any further and you think I have any ill intentions against anything you post I want to clear the air and let you know that I don't. I just don't feel the need to insult people when they choose to feed their pet something other than what we deem as the best. I mean I can think of when I go out to eat Steak, I prefer my steak medium-well, others prefer med-rare, some prefer well-done, although we have different likes does that mean that somehow we are less just because one doesn't like what the other chooses as appropiate for his/her own diet. While I agree that dogs should consume a meat based protein from a animal source, I can't deny seeing many dogs live a long healthy natural life eating Purina Dog Chow and such products either. So who knows what good canine nutrition is. I find it strange with all the new dog food products claiming to be holistic and better the number of pets going to the vet for vitamins and other defencies have alarmingly went up. Kinda makes you wonder doesn't it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Antonio,My intention was not to put people down it is to make them think and read and understand exactly what is in dog food that you find at walmart and the grocery store.I'm sorry their just not good ingredients!!Don't get me wrong some of the pet foods that pass themselves off as premium don't have good ingredients either.That's why people need to read the label,And not just fall for the cute dog on the package,Or the marketing campaigns.More importantly people need to know what bad ingredients to look out for.I'm just trying to help!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I understand your passion, TRUST me I really do I have that same passion. But for some people feeding some of those brands just is not possible, and honestly if Ol Roy has proven to work for them who are we to say it's not good for them. Wal Mart did carry a feed before that I thought was pretty decent it was called Maxximum Nutrition, not sure if they still carry it or who even manufactured it. But during the time it came out it was actually not a bad feed I even fed it without problem at one point, but as my economical situation has changed for the better since that time the food I eat myself has changed and likewise the diet of my dogs have changed also. I think your heart is in the right place but you have to be gentle in explaining it to some people.


----------



## Michelle7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's some info for anyone who is interested,If your dog food lists Meat and Bone Meal,OR Meat By-Products,What do you think this unnamed MYSTERY MEAT is??? Check this out and find the answer!!! http://www.thedogfoodconspiracy.com/new/dog-food-secrets-np.php


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Check this out I really wouldn't feed this to pigs. READ THIS

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=OL%20ROY%20US&pet=Dog


----------



## Mark5 (Feb 18, 2010)

well, we've been feeding our dog that for years and no problems. we had got another dog that was eating dog chow and when compared to old roy, it had the same shape, texture and ingredients.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mark,Purina Dog Chow is crap food also.The first few ingredients should be named meat ie chicken,turkey,beef lamb ect. not corn,soy wheat,corn syrup-sugar!!Dogs are carnivores Dude!!


----------



## Beakmon (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,
I've been feeding my German Shepherds Ol'Roy for 8 years and they're just fine! I know it's a cheap dog food, but when there were a lot of recalls most of it was on the premium brands and the one's that were on ol'roy were mostly on the moist food. I have Girl 8yr. old GSD, Bowser 2yr. old GSD, and Rocko 4mo. GSD. They're all doing great! My dogs are not in and out of the vet either they only go to get their shots, never been sick. (knock on wood) So everyone just take a chill pill.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

My dog loves this food!!! NOT!!!


----------



## Pat5 (Feb 24, 2010)

My hound dog is 8 yrs old and I found, as she got older,she was more fussy with her food. Always dry food. I went from the major expensive,so called GREAT nutritional dog food, right down to Ol' Roy. She just loves it and is just, if not more, energetic and playful. I don't have to mix it with anything. she eats the Ol' Roy Meaty Chunks and Gravy. With the easy to buy price, I am sure it will be the last dog food that I will have to experiment with for her. If you want to know a really bad dog food Kibble's and Bits. Just have to smell it and you know how your poor animal is going to react. Mine ate it and abruptly threw it up.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You really wanna feed this to your dog Wal- crummy is just that crummy read this and then ya gotta feel good about feeding this crap to your dog..Every year they set records on recalls..

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=Ol%27%20Roy&pet=Dog

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=OL%20ROY%20US&pet=Dog


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's is no perfect dog food. A dog is a opportunist scavenger, if the dog eats Ol Roy and does well then that's the right food for your dog. The reason Wal-Mart is #1 on recalls is simple, they are the WORLD'S LARGEST


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

RETAILER, so therefore the margin of error percent wise is far lower than most industry standard, but do to sure cooperate size alone they out rank the others by number, not by percentage of comparison when dealing with recalls. I think Diamond probably has the largest pet food recall, I haven't checked my facts, but the fact is they manufacture so many different feeds for so many different people, but another reason their recall record is so high compared to the high price mom/pop feeds out there is again b/c their size alone make the Quality control that much more difficult. I don't think holistic dog food is all bad, I dont think grocery brands are all bad. If it works for your dog then it's good food. Most holistic companies have been around less than 10 years, there's no way to evaluate their longetivity and committment in such a short span of time.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, 

I think your GSD looks good, but I'm sure if I traced the lineage, the dogs comes from good stock. Diet plays a vital role in the health of a dog, but genetically your dog will be what it's genetics say it will be. If your dog comes from great looking heavily muscled dogs, then chances are your pup will look that way when it's mature. If the dog comes from poorly built dogs, then I don't care what you feed it, chances are your dog will probably be built pretty shabby like it's parents


----------



## RyderRidgeback1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Antonio,

My grandmother smoked for for years and she is still alive at 90 years old. Does that mean that mean that smoking is healthy? Of course not. Same goes with humans eating low quality processed foods. Some people may be able to eat fast food every day and live to be 100 years old, but MOST of us will fall a victim to obesity, cancer etc. if we eat these foods.

Simply put, eating low quality foods is bad for any animal or human, and 'Ol Roy dog food is the equivalent of human fast food.

Even if you have very little money, there are much better foods that do not cost much more than 'Ol Roy (ie Kirkland).

And to anyone leaving comments on this post there is no need to put anyone down. Share your opinions, and provide reasons and proof to backup your claims.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And Antonio look at my list, not all my recommendations are graim free. I highly recommed California Natural and it has two types of rice and is far from grain free, but it is a great dog food. It is a decent price along with TOTW. It is the quaility of the food. Once again here is my list and I have added 2 new kinds..........

Artemis
Blue Wilderness
Go
Horizon
Evo****
Innova**
Instrinct***
Orijen******
Taste of the Wild**
Wellness
Acana***
Fromm**
Merrick
Canidae
Evanders
Earthborn
Natrures Logic
Natures Variety
Solid Gold
Pinnacle
Timberwolf
Blue Buffalo
Halo
California Natural**
Karma*
Heathwise*


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ol Roy was last made by Doane Pet Care, but I think recently it's manufactured under Mars label. Again, I think you guys have valid points and you are probably feeding your dog what you believe is the best diet. I just don't think it's fair to down others for what they believe is a better product. Michelle, you are right, I personally don't feed Ol Roy, I also have never personally fed Merrick, but that doesn't mean my personal opinion is right/wrong of either, it just simply means this is my opinion of what works best for my dog. I think I've listed the brands I commonly use in my dogs rotation. Most of them are considered Premium brands but strangly enough the one I have the best success with is what I feel is a Middle of the road type feed based on the ingredient (Purina Pro Plan), but my dog does best on this feed. I mean I am not bashing anyone for what they feed their dog, I mean we always hear the comments it's like MacDonalds vs Health food, and the other famous comment you never see a dog grazing a field of corn, well to my credit I've never saw a dog grazing a field of corn, but I've also never saw a dog digging for sweeto potatoes, russett potatoes, I've never saw a dog make it's own cottage cheese or other diary products, I've definately never saw a dog picking blueberries to eat. But somehow these products have been deemed as natural and holistic, when in fact they all have about the same nutrition value (0) as that of a stalk of corn. And after that stuff has been rendered and cooked at those meltin hot temps how healty is any dry dog food for that matter. I mean if the ingredients had any nutrition then certainly by the time they are finished being processes at those temps it's pretty much all garbage, just that some garbage cost more than other. I think I might be going to deep into this but my point is, you can't say that something doesn't work or it's bad simply based on your personal opinion. Some people think driving hours at a time in a vehicle is safer than flying that same distance in a aircraft. It really just depends on your personal opinion and perception.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Everyone has heard the old saying " You are what you eat " If you eat crap food then that's all your body has to live on.And if you eat good food then that's what your body has to thrive on.Have you ever seen Super-Size me?? That Dude got checked by a doctor,he was healthy,then he ate Mcdonald's for EVERY meal for a month went back to the doctor and had the same tests done and was very unhealthy.The doctor stated if he kept up this poor diet he would DIE.So for the people who want to feed their dog Ol'Roy - they should have to eat it too.And for the other stupid stuff that you keep on saying about Potatoes,Blueberries,Cottage cheese,at least these are all healthy foods that people eat also,and the last time I checked they will not kill your dog!!And yes I do add these to my dog's food along with plain yogurt,raw eggs,carrots,meat.Every food can be enhanced in this way,all dog's can use these healthy fresh extras in their diet,and they are all inexpensive.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

BTW,how can you say that Potatoes,Sweet Potatoes,Blueberries,Cottage cheese,Carrots,Eggs,Yogurt have no nutritional value??That is like saying dogs don't need calcium,protein,vitamin A,vitamins-minerals.If you really believe that then you don't know much about nutrition at all.You are right about one thing though,cooking the food does mess up the nutrition,that's why most good manufacturers add their vitamin-mineral supplements after the food is cooked.That is also the reason that I add all my healthy extras uncooked!!


----------



## John8 (Feb 27, 2010)

Now for a little enlightenment....Jess...Wal-Mart just sells the food..they don't manufacture it, not even the ol roy. The ol roy is made for wal-mart by purina mills if i recall correctly.


----------



## WeimsRus (Feb 28, 2010)

Personally, I don't have a problem with Ol' Roy. I have tried your higher end dog foods with my Weims and Shih Tzu's, (they are all very picky) and have come down to feeding them Ol' Roy, which they absolutely love. It's the meaty chunks with vegetables one, (white bag). They do also get other things added to their dry food. A bit of Olive Oil, a beat up egg and whole, raw chicken backs, for each of them in their meals. They get things they need from the dry food, and I substitute what else they need from the fresh stuff they get. Dogs are just like people, they can be picky. They may not WANT to eat the $60.00 18lbs bag of dog food u just got them. And for all you people hating on Ol' Roy and people who feed ol' Roy to their dogs. How about you stop and think of this for a moment.....Not EVERYONE can afford huge amounts of money for "top of the line" dog food. Maybe some people can only afford the cheaper brands of dog food for their dogs.....But look at it this way... AT LEAST, their dog is being FED........So just because some of you choose to spend whatever amount of money on ur "high end kibble" just remember that everyone is NOT YOU. Just my opinion........


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just looked around on line for a good dog food and at k9cusine you can get a bad of Taste of the Wild for 50.99 and that incldes tax and shipping annnnd you get 10 free samples. Now I get it cheaper than that but I feel that is very reasonable AND IF AT LEAST YOU WERE TO FEED HALF AND HALF THAT IS AT LEAST TWICE AS GOOD A FOOD AS YOU WERE FEEDING BEFORE. Annnd the samples are fun to play with.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I get my dog food (Before Grain)at my local pet store and it is only 37 dollars for a 25 pound bag.I think that is very reasonable for the quality I get and she only has to eat 3 cups a day to stay in great shape!!


----------



## Beverly1 (Feb 28, 2010)

My 13 yr. old Shitzu Sammy started losing MASSIVE amounts of hair a couple months ago and developed 'hot spots' all over his body. I have fed him Sam's Club brand "Member's Mark - Exceed" since he was a pup, it's similar to IAMS, which is what he was eating when I bought him as a pup. Then I read about the corn allergies and the use of genetically modified corn and I decided to try and find a dog food WITHOUT any corn in it. The only one I could find was Ol' Roy CANNED dog food. Their dry dog food does contain corn. It's been about a week and a half and Sammy's skin has made an amazing improvement, he's scratchy much less and losing much less hair. I will admit that I have used a 'skin and coat' supplement in his food, but I think the major factor here was no corn. It's hard to say, but so far, so good.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear WeimsRus,
I will apologize up front for butting in, as it is really none of my business what you choose to feed your pets, however my love for all animals prompts me to comment. I work for a vet and we see countless animals that had a life of eating Ol Roy or Special Kitty. By the young age of 5-6 they are going into kidney and or liver failure among other things. When the major pet food recall happened in 2007, these animals were the hardest to get to recover if at all because their systems were already so taxed. Before this age we see skin infections, ear infections, eye infections, diabetes and the list goes on. When the food is changed. They recover if possible or at least do much better. You don't have to spend top dollar, Purina Dog Chow or Purina One is only a couple dollars more and is better than Ol Roy ANYDAY! The review on this website is spot on except for the 3.7 stars. It doesn't deserve 1 star in my eyes! If you see the suffering I do, you might change your mind.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Beverly, if you are on a budget you could try Kirkland Signature dog food it's available at Costco and it's about the same price as the Ol'Roy but the ingredients in the Costco brand are much better,it actually has some real meat in it!! And no CORN.You should really check out the ingredient list for the Kirkland Signature and compare,much higher quality ingredients-And budget friendly!! Also if you don't have a membership ask a friend to pick it up for you!!


----------



## Pocketz (Mar 5, 2010)

I never really knew the difference in dog foods until I found this site. I have/had a Saint Bernard, I got him about a year ago as a puppy. My mother has always used OL'Roy for her dogs, so that's what we used. We bought a new bag a week ago, feed the dogs and everything was fine. Well later that night my saint starting vomiting and aspirated and choked. We didn't know what happen until last night my daughter's dog started doing the same thing, luckily we were awake for this one and we were able to save her. Long story short, there is something wrong with the dog food. My dogs wouldn't eat it, which I thought it had something to do with my saint being gone, but I fixed them something else and they devoured it. They were starving- so if you buy OL'Roy be careful because I lost one, and almost another in just a few days.


----------



## jose1 (Mar 8, 2010)

i have two pitbulls one is 14 months old and the other is 3 months, my older dog was being fed diamond brand food when i bought her so i thought that i would stick to the same food, problem is she wouldnt eat it just didnt like it. so i switched her to a different diamond food and still the same problem, i went to the pet store and was introduced to blue buff. i bought it and she started having the runs, she seemed to always be sick. so after much frustration i bought a bag of ol roy she ate it fine and seemed to enjoy it. after a couple of months i noticed how much she was going out to to the poty. she didnt have the runs but she did poop alot, i decided to call my vet and she told me to try purina pro plan, something they dont sell, but she thinks highly of. both my dogs are doing good on it and my yard is not full poop, to clean up. my female is 70 pounds and looks great, while my male 20 pounds and looks just as good, people always comment about how good they look. just thought id share my experience.


----------



## Lydia1 (Mar 9, 2010)

My dog lived to be seventeen and she ate Ol' Roy basically every day of her life...


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Lydia

Two questions....

What kind of dog? And was it an outside dog?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

To anyone using Ol'Roy-you should check out the ingredient list for Costco's Kirkland Signature-it has waaaay better ingredients,and just a few dollars more. And Kirkland actually has real meat.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Let's go one step further. 


How much is one 30lb bag of Ol' Roy and one 30lb bag of Whole Earth Farms?


----------



## Haylie (Mar 10, 2010)

we use to feed my mini schnauzer this 3 years ago when we still had him  i wish we would have read the labels more. I always read the labels now for my new puppy but i feel so bad that we fed him this crap.


----------



## Jenn1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Well today I compaired IAMs lamb and rice to ol'roys and they were basicly the same formula. So I bought it. No sense in paying more for the SAME EXACT thing. Oh and dummys the First two things listed was Lamb and Rice. HAha.. Yay.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Unbeivaleble comparing one lousy food with another lousy food. Annnd I found no food that is made by Ol roy that had lamb in the first 5 ingredients.

1.Ground yellow corn..Bad as it gets
2.soybean meal.. Wow, super bad
3.ground whole wheat...Goodness me o my Terrible
4.corn syrup...Ha, corn again
5.poultry fat,.can't get worse

Ya know what lady GO posion your dog with this CRAP. But when your dog gets tumours, skin issues, leaky eyes, hair falling out and stinky ears DON'T COME CRYING TO US HOW YOU WISH YOU WOULD HAVE LISTEN TO US. I have been there and done that, CHEAP fOOD and I learned my lesson. Have a good day and I wish you poor animal all the luck in the world because he is gonna need it. 
Just punch in "Dogfoodrecalls" you will find besides having a terrible formula it contains anti freeze and other great stuff your dog needs.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2010)

who cares if lamb is in the first five ingridiants or if its the last why does that matter lamb is lamb its in there no matter where it says it at if you cant afford purina or beniful or the expisive stuff ol roy is just fine dont listen to half the morons on here dog food is dog food its your choice its your money and its your dog buy what you want for it i buy ol roy and my dogs are happy healthy and great and im happy cause its not causting me fifty
bucks a bag


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jenn-In a way your right-Iams and Ol'Roy are pretty much the same thing they also compare with these brands-Beneful-Bil Jac-Eukanuba-Hill's science diet-Hill's Prescription diets-Abady-Look if your going to buy ANY of these brands - You might as well pick the cheapest one - I mean why spend a bunch of money if it's all basically the same ingredients?? ALL the brands I mentioned receive a 1 star rating.Thats on a scale from 1 to 6.- Their are 42 pages of 1 star brands,just scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on each page number to see all the WORST brands-While your their you can also find a really good brand too.Just click on foods with a 4-5-or 6 star rating. ANYWAY check this out- http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/7/page1


----------



## Bob2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Jt, by the sound of it, you wouldn't have any idea if your dog is happy and healthy. Don't give advice out if you don't know what you're talking about. Believe it or not dog food is one of those things where you get what you pay for. Even if your dog seems happy and healthy eating that food, it is almost a guarantee that it's not getting the proper nutrients. These aren't humans, they're animals. Just because we can get by eating food that costs less doesn't mean an animal can. Think about it. How much corn would a wild dog/wolf/coyote eat?


----------



## yuki (Mar 18, 2010)

if we can't afford expensive dog food at least feed our babies with a reputable brand, right? Ol’ Roy dog food already has a bad reputation


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

jt- the reason that you want Lamb in the first 5 ingredients is because they list ingredients by weight- so the first 5 are mostly what the food is made up of with the other ingredients making up a small portion of the food- if corn is the first ingredient- then that's basically what your dog is eating-dogs are carnivores and should be eating real meat NOT grains like CORN WHEAT SOY.And dog food should NEVER have sugar in it. If price is an issue you could try Costco's Kirkland Signature-it's only a few dollars more and it actually has real meat in it-And NO corn-Go check out their ingredient list-it really is a good food for the money.


----------



## yuki (Mar 18, 2010)

michelle u r right

Choose a food with meat as the first ingredient. Look for meat with a name — chicken, lamb, turkey — rather than the generic term “meat.” You should also see meat or other high-quality nongrain proteins such as eggs or cottage cheese listed later on the label.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

If Ol'Roy is all you can afford then you should add some healthy extras to it like Steamed Carrots-Broccoli Fat Free cottage cheese-Pureed apples-Blueberries-Eggs-maybe some cheap cuts of meat-watch out for too much fat though-it can cause Pancreaitis . If you have an Aldi's in your area you can get these items VERY CHEAP.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Today at the dog park I found myself scoping out other dogs and trying to figure out what the owners feed them. Geez, it was so easy to tell which one's were on a crappy dog food like this one. They were the ones with goo & runny eyes(lots)some even had bald spots below their eyes, dull coats(some were really bad) and some had dirty ears. Some I could tell a mile away, because their coats were in such poor shape and some even had a little hair missing. It was really sad because it was so obvious in many dogs.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess your right-And I can't figure out why people that care enough about their dog to bring them to the dog park don't take the time to research dog food.It's a shame that the veterinarians push Iams and Science Diet ECT they are no better than Ol'Roy.I really wish public schools would offer pet nutrition classes with good information so our kids could learn-and maybe teach their parents a thing or two!!Then we could break the cycle of BAD dog foods and put these companies out of business.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Why not push companies like Purina and Iams to just make better food?

They have the nutrionists and scientists. They have the money to buy better ingredients. They have the production facility.

Honestly, any one of these huge commercial pet food companies could totally up the ante and make one heck of a dog food that would have everyone out of business. Unfortunately.....it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

See the dogs on ol roy vs my dog, mines Tony the Shepherd....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/132645-tony-turns-10-months-silly-party-poops.html


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-what's with all the FAT Labs LOL!!?? Tony looks like he's having fun.Does he really have 3 toes??BTW- your Quote is so TRUE!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, his back right foot only has 3 toes. You can see it good on his site, Under 10 months, pictures 14, 19 and 36. His leg is a little thinner, but you really can't tell unless you feel it. He was born that way and I got him for half price because of it, KNOW DON'T TELL HIM !!


http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/152


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess- He really is a very striking dog-his face has some really awesome markings.My neighbor had a GSD with six toes(2 dewclaws on each back foot) Hey did you ever hear the true story of Nubbs- An Iraqi dog who was maimed by a VERY CRUEL A--HOLE he cut this poor dogs ears off!! Anyway check this out- http://www.healthypets.com/nubsbook.html


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey- about Nubbs the dog I found a better site- http://arbroath.blogspot.com/2008/02/dog-walks-70-miles-through-war-zone-to.html


----------



## John9 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd like to see comments from actual nutritionists rather than Joe Blows. I compared the ingredients on IAMS to Ol' Roy and they were the same. The difference was the price. Saying you can go to a dog park and compare animals on sight is complete b.s. You have no idea how old any of the animals are or any other factor. I'd bet money that Ol Roy is made at the same mill as one of the named brands.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well John you are just another one of a long line of uneducated people when it comes to dog food. I'll bet you any amount of money that you have, that I can stand at a dog park and tell you what dogs eat crap and which ones eat good food and I bet I am 80% correct. Look at how I determine whats in this crap at the post above. Here is a link to whats in your rotten food. I bet you are the kind who won't read what this site has to say. And guess what, I bet I know 10 times as much about dog food as your vet does. Oh by the way, liams is terrible also so what you are doing is matching garbage up against garbage.


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here John look through this list about how many times this crap has been recalled. It really doesn't take a genus to figure out how bad this food is. And John, when is the last time your dog threw up for no reason, or do you even bother to check it out??

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess- we all know that ANYONE that says that Ol'Roy is a healthy food for their dog is either totally uninformed or just doesn't care.- This guys poor dog is probably just running loose in his trailer park!! lol.And you know he didn't bother to read what the administrator said about the product-he says he would like to see comments from actual nutritionists- it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that this "dog food" is total CRAP-any educated person can see that!! It's a real tragedy that people that have the Internet don't USE it to learn about good and bad ingredients!! I mean how hard is it to LOOK at the ingredients- CORN WHEAT SOY CORN SYRUP- SUGAR are just some of the worst ingredients that you can put into a so called "dog food".Educated people can TRY to help these people-but some people don't want help they just want to buy the cheapest they can find-and their dog pays the price!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-I was wondering if you saw my post the other day about Nubbs-an Iraqi war dog? It's like 6 posts up - the second link has more info.Also in the post above this one I answered what JOHN had to say.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, gotta remember I am a combat Vet and it sucks. I actually posted that ink on the German Shepherd site.


----------



## Larry (Apr 3, 2010)

How about Purina Dog Chow? Is that better than Ol'Roy food?


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 7, 2010)

I was trying to save a few bucks and bought a 17 lb bag of Ol Roy at Wal-Mart. Looked like a good deal for 8 bucks. Fed both dogs bought another bag the second week. I wasn't paying much attention. I keep the dogs in the garage in a free standing pen. Well lo and behold I get up Easter morning. Go into the garage to let the dogs out. Come to find out the male had diarrhea and shit all over the floor. I think Ol Roy died of dysentery. Its a bad joke but these companies have to make a buck and laugh a little to. I think the dog was mad at me. Hey dogs get upset to. So when I was starting the mower it got near and squeezed off a pile of diarrhea near the mowers path.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jimbo-LOL Poor dog!! I hope you learned your lesson-about cheap dog food.Here's some advice for anyone who is willing to take it.Go to Petco-Petsmart write down every food that they sell there and never buy any of them.If you want a really good food for your dog you will have to go to an independently owned pet store.These are some of the really good Manufacturers-Champion foods-Merrick pet care-Fromm Family-Natura-Horizon pet nutrition.Anything made by these companies is really good.If your finances don't allow for the pricey brands then Kirkland Signature is a good option.But keep in mind with the more expensive brands you are going to feed less so the cost isn't really that much more.


----------



## Toni1 (Apr 11, 2010)

First off people please DO NOT ever feed your dogs any Ol'Roy products. If you just do a little research on this, there are ingredients in this dog food that is killing dogs. Walmart at this time is refusing to recall it. I know someone who has personally lost 2 dogs because of it. Also if you search the PETA website, I strongly suggest not using and IAMS products. They treat animals very cruelly in thier testings. They are very inhumane and it is not necessary. I am not a whacked out PETA supported. I just found this info doing very little research on different dog food and was shocked. There are some very good cheaper brands out there. but please do some research on them before you feed them to your animal. Especially smaller ones. They get sick and die very fast from bad ingredients. Also when you do change their food watch them very closely for any changes. To much vitamins in a food can kill them by breaking down their liver.


----------



## Jill1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Old Roy is toxic to ALL our indoor animals - including the cat. Dogs and cats don't read. They don’t know which food is cat or dog. Our cat started losing hair in patches and developed matty eyes. Seemed like allergies to me and took her to the vet. Vet agreed it did seem like allergies and so we went through everything in the cats environment that had changed. Cat was a few years old and had never shown these symptoms before. Couldn't figure it out. Vet sent the cat home with steroids and still unknown cause of patchy fur issue. Soon after, I caught the cat eating the dog food. I looked at the brand my husband had purchased and saw "Old Roy" (he was trying to save $$). We had not ever used it before. I threw it away and went out to buy our normal brand. Both the dog and the cat immediately began showing great improvement in their skin, fur and eyes. We had not realized the dog in addition to the cat started developing patchy skin until after the cat went to the vet. Both of them were sick from Old Roy. For us, this food is not acceptable and I have been sharing with all our pet owner friends in case they see these symptoms in their pets. CHECK THEIR FOOD. Its worth the few extra dollars to buy the better food.


----------



## zinnia (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that we bought Ol' roy for two dogs here and two dogs at a cousin's home.. We were short of cash and thought they could wait a few more days when i got paid.

I'm letting anyone reading this know that the dogs at both locations are hacking and coughing as a result of eating this food. I regret buying it and we are not serving this horrible stuff to them again.


----------



## kari (Apr 19, 2010)

what about the lamb meal and rice olroy? i pay attention to the ingredients and its first ingredient is meat and the second rice. sounds good to me for way cheaper. BUT for some dumb reason walmart quit carrying it! they only carry the olroys with junk as the first ingredient. doesnt make since to me! anyone know where i can get the lamb meal olroy from?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kari-I would REALLY suggest you get your dog on a food that is better than O'l Roy-This food is 100% better and not that much more money.It's called Whole Earth Farms-it's made by Merrick Pet Care.It's available at your local independently owned pet store,you can go to Merricks website and they have a store locater to find a store in your area.Don't be scared off by the high prices on their website-my pet store charges 35 dollars for a 35 pound bag.If you have a small dog they also offer smaller bags at about a dollar a pound.But if you have large dogs or a couple dogs the 35 lb bag would work nicely.Anyway-here is a review for Whole Earth Farms-BTW it's a family owned company that makes all their own products in their own facility-Anyway check them out and see what you think- http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/whole-earth-farms-dog-food-dry/ Also this is Merrick's website www.merrickpetcare.com


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kari-I tried to answer you yesterday-my comment is still awaiting moderation for some reason.Anyway you really should get your dog on a better food.I would suggest Whole Earth Farms,it's made by Merrick Pet Care-they are a family owned company and they make all their own products.If you go on their website they have a store locater.It can only be purchased at an independently owned pet store.Don't be scared off by their prices on the website-it is much cheaper in the stores.My store has it for 35 dollars for a 35 pound bag,they also sell it in smaller bags for a dollar a pound so a 20 pound bag would be 20 bucks.Check out their ingredients and see for yourself- http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/whole-earth-farms-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Mike7 (Apr 25, 2010)

You want to hear something messed up. My vet asked me what food I was feeding my dog and I told him Taste of the Wild. He rolled his eyes and told me I should feed them Science Diet which of course is the one he sells. I cannot believe even vets sell junk food. I switched vets to one outside of St. Louis and suprisingly he sells Taste of the Wild and many other quality foods. It is more money but way worth it. I am a professional dog trainer and I can tell you just by looking at a dog if it is getting a healthy food or not.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, no one around me carries that and Merrick does not do very good around here. Now we can get Heath Wise which in my book is the best food for the dollar in my area(I do not feed it but I would). After Merrick refused to answer ""any"" of my e-mails I would not feed that dog food. In this day and age if you can't hit the reply button I do not do business with you, PERIOD. To me it is flat out rude and lazy not to reply. In my line of business you would be bankrupt in 2 days by not responding to e-mails. This is 2010 not 1910.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-you don't use Merrick anyway-I don't have a problem with them-they use mostly fish that IS NOT in meal form anyway.I think Whole Earth Farms is an excellent food for the money-you have to remember not everyone can afford Orijen or raw-most of the 5 and 6 star foods are just out of reach for most people money-wise and people need to have options.Like I said it is 35 dollars for a 35 pound bag,and 20 bucks for a 20 pound bag.And it's 100% better than Ol'Roy-or anything at the grocery store.People need options and I truly believe this is a good one.I feel that just because they didn't answer your e-mail doesn't change their ingredient list-and like I said people need options.Also don't you still use Taste Of The Wild-and don't they use Ethoxyquin?Also TOTW is made by Diamond-who I would never trust.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, darn thing called money. Thats why I feed Cal. Natural in the AM, I am really glad C.N. is as cheap as it is or I be feeding something different. Yeah, TOTW is a shaky food and I don't buy much, but Tony just loves it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-I think Cali natural is a good food-but it's a little lite in meat content.I think it's perfect the way you use it though-by using it with Orijen your dog is getting plenty of meat.I really like the way they publish their whole nutrient profile.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I've tried to give him meat different ways; raw, cooked, frozen, refrigerated but it seems he always ends up with diarrhea. Same with some of the good canned foods like Evanders, but he does great on canned Innova puppy or Innova L.B. puppy, so well stay put on those 2 for awhile. I am gonna drive myself crazy trying to get more meat in him.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey look what I found, this came from dogproject, Humm this is interesting..

Contrary to popular belief, it's not always the "first five" or "first seven" ingredients listed that make up the major portion of a product. The number of main ingredients actually depends on the specific formulation of a food and the degree of variety included, so one brand may have only three or four main ingredients, while another could have eight or ten.

What you need to look for is the first source of fat or oil that appears in the ingredient list. This can either be from an animal or vegetable source, there are good and bad ones of both, but more details on that later. Anything listed before that first source of fat, and including it, are the main ingredients of the food. Any other items are present in much smaller amounts to add flavor, function as preservatives, help with the manufacturing process or provide dietary benefits (e.g. probiotics, vitamins and minerals).

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Back to Ol'Roy

This is on the U.S. Government FDA site

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=OL%20ROY%20US&pet=Dog


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eric-not that I am defending them but almost everything on there was dated from 08-09 with the exception of 2 near the bottom dated use by feb 2010.That is an old recall-not that their probably be a new one soon though.


----------



## Brian2 (Apr 30, 2010)

If you truly care about your dog then don't buy Ol"Roy. This food is very low quality. You can buy a bag of Kirkland for just a littlle more money. It is one of the best foods you can buy without braking the bank. Yes, I am sure that there are dogs that seem to do fine eating low quality food like Ol"Roy but the ingredients speak for themselves. Compare Ol"Roy to Kirkland on the ingredients list and see the difference.


----------



## Marc_E. (May 10, 2010)

I just want to say one thing about ol'roy dog food "it sucks".
i was feeding my dog a "whipit" kibbles & bits for the last 5 months and then i switched to OL' ROY before my family went on vacation to new york, I get a phone call from my mother that my dog wont eat,drink or do anything but up chuck anything she would try to eat, my mom brought her to the doctors office and i come to find out that she had "FOOD POISIONING" this is the only time that we ever changed her food. THINK TWICE BEFORE USING THIS DOG FOOD OL'ROY.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Marc look whats in this.... I have to agree with the reviewer, this has to be the worst dog food on the market today. Dude just look to see if what your feeding your gog has corn, wheat or soy in it. If it does pour it out for the rats(they might not eat it)and get a decent food. Some lower priced decent food includes Kirkland brand (Costco), Health Wise and Taste of the Wild (wetlands). Eric mentioned another but I can't find it in my area. I think Blue Buffalo is at Pets Mart and it is a pretty good food for the dollar. Wellness might be in your budget and it is at Petco. But I really don't recomend anything else they sell, Avo derm is OK and it isn't that spendy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike I had a pretty good giggle when I read you post, S.D vs Taste of the Wild. Boy S.D. is one of the worst foods on the market and I rate TOTW wetlands as one of the better one on the market. Now Erics FAVOITE SITE (LOL,jab,jab) has TOTW as a 6 star and S.D. a one star food. Even if Eric doesn't like this site I do. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Oliver_the_Puggle (May 11, 2010)

Poor Oliver. I bought Ol' Roy dog food at Walmart 3 days ago. He ate two cans of Ol' Roy (Cuts in Gravy) and has had diarrhea ever since. I checked out consumer affairs and other reviews only to find that this brand is BAD NEWS.


----------



## scott6 (May 14, 2010)

my buddy fed his great danes ol'roy for obvious reasons (cheap and they eat more than he does). Seemed to get the craps VERY often, i told him about the dog food we used Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul, he tried some that i gave him, the dogs loved it, no more craps. Don't know if he'll make the switch due to the price difference. Is there anything out there in great quantities and at a fair price (most importantly good for the dog) i could recommend? I hear good things about the Kirkland brand. Stay away from ol'roy...GARBAGE!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scott-Chicken Soup has good ingredients except for one.I believe they list it as sodium bisulfite but it has a couple of names like Menadione Sodium Bisulfite.Menadione,or "source of vitamin k activity".All these are names for senthetic vitamin k.It causes a lot of problems in dogs.Just check out the dog food project and you can read all about the negative effects,look at ingredients to avoid section. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione I can recommend a much better alternative for you as well as your friend,but I will do it in the next comment because when I put 2 websites up they always hold my comment for some reason.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scott- make sure you look at the why is it bad?section.I use food that is manufactured by Merrick Pet Care,it is a family owned business that manufactures all of their own products in there own facility which really does make a difference with quality control and ingredients.In case you didn't know it all grocery store brands and all but 1 or 2 brands sold at Petco or Petsmart are outsourced made in huge dog food factories-low grade dog food right along with so called "Premium" brands.These factories have gotten busted for adding the wrong ingredients at least once that I know of by Blue Buffalo.Anyway I would recommend Merrick's Whole Earth Farms as a value priced dog food with really good ingredients.It is only available in independently owned pet stores.In my area it costs $17.00 dollars for the 17 pound bag.and $35.00 for the 35 pound bag.Which I think is pretty reasonable.If you go on Merrick's website they have a store locater.But don't be scared off by the high prices on the website,it is much cheaper in the store.Anyway here is a review for Whole Earth Farms-good ingredients-good price. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews-/whole-earth-farms-dog-food-dry/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow Michelle, Merrick is cheap in your area. In my area it is in the high 50 dollar range for a large bag. Now that is if you can find it. But as you know I do not recomend Merrick anymore. I don't trust them. If you can't respond to E-mails by hitting the reply button and then act like they did in their response to my question about Ethoyquin, well no way.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Canine Caviar at heartypet.com is something like $45 for a 30lb bag. The guy behind Canine Caviar is a Dane lover.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-I E Mailed Champion about the use of citric acid and they never replied-that was 8 days ago-no reply,you won't see me bad mouthing the company for not responding.Yes I did get a conformation E mail stating that they received my E mail,but still no reply.But like I said I'm not going to bad mouth Champion for not replying.Like I have stated before Merrick's ingredients are still the same even though they didn't respond to your E mail.Almost all of their fish ingredients are NOT in meal form any way.I don't understand why you bash Merrick,yet you continue to use and recommend Taste Of The Wild,who has admitted to you that they use Ethoxyquin but gave you a lame excuse that when they cook it -it somehow majically disappears.COME ON do you really believe that?? I feel like your on this crusade against Merrick.I'm not saying that they make the best food on the planet-but they do make excellent food.All my animals have bright shiney eyes and fur.And clean ears.And it is 1,000,000 times better than OL'Roy.Also the prices that I was quoting are for their value line called Whole Earth Farms.It has good ingredients-have you ever looked at them?I just don't feel that it is right for you to bash them-would you rather that people continue to feed Ol'Roy?? I definately would not.Also this guy was asking for good food at a good price,so I would not recommend Orijen because it is expensive-and he is looking for a cheaper food.Not everyone can afford these expensive brands.Like I stated before just because they didn't answer your E-mail doesn't change their ingredient list-which I think is a good one.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, their is more to my story with Merrick.....

Champion replied quickly to my questions.

And my A-list DOES INCLUDE Merrick, I feel it is WAAAY over priced. It is 4 dollars more than Orijen where I am and puppy plate is even more.

The A list
1. Orijen 
2. Evo
3. Horizon Legacy
4. Acana
5. Innova
6. Wellness Core
7. Blue Wilderness
8. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only 
9. Fromm
10. Merrick

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list

1. California Natural
2. Instinct
3. GO ,free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Artemis
5. Evangers
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10.Health Wise
11.Karma


----------



## Michael4 (May 27, 2010)

To add to these facts about Ol Roy dof food. Its filler that they put in the food is sand. Do you really want to bloat your pet with SAND??? Any commerical dog food out there is junk in my opinion. I use Max Nutro for my dogs and they love it. Also meets the FDA standards for humans. Not many other dog foods can offer that. Costs a lil more but if you love you dog its worth the money!


----------



## Jerry_Phillips (May 29, 2010)

I just buried one of my best friends of the last 12 years. All of my pets are strays that wonderd to the house or someone dumped at a Wal-Mart or a fast food restaurant. My Friends name was Sandy and she was a mix of Lab and maybe Terrier. I have always fed her dry food and supplemented with canned food because she liked the canned food so much. About 4 months ago I switched to Ol'Roy canned food and both of my dogs seemed to like it until Sandy started having runny stool. eventually she would not eat the Ol'Roy. The Vet told me that something she had eaten had damaged her liver beoynd repair. My other dog is now refusing to eat the Ol'Roy. These are the only facts I know, but I have thrown out about 20 cans of this and will never purchase any products from that company again. Sandy had a good life and was loved by the entire family, She will be missed.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jerry the same thing happened to me(but mine had a tumor) and my vet would not rule out cheap dog food.It really opened my eyes to whats in dog food. Here is a great site about dog food, check out the left side after reading the BAD ingredient list.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

Here is a list of good dog food,,,kibbles

The A list
1. Orijen, Grain free. 
2. Evo, Grain free. 
3. Horizon Legacy, Grain free. 
4. Acana, some grain free. 
5. Innova
6. Wellness Core, Grain free. 
7. Blue Wilderness, Grain free. 
8. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free. 
9. Fromm, surf & turf is grain free
10. Merrick, Some grain free. 

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list

1. California Natural
2. Instinct, Grain free. 
3. Now, Grain free. 
4. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
5. Artemis
6. Evangers
7. Timberwolf
8. Wellness
9. Solid Gold
10. Canidae
11.Health Wise
12.Karma


----------



## carol4 (May 30, 2010)

I would just like to say that walmart should be ashamed of their selves. this ol roy dog food is killing animals, i had 2 dogs both of whom ate ol roy dinner rounds, bean died of pancriatic cancer, and my dog balto died just recently of cancer tumors all over him, they first started at his tale then his hips, he had 3 surgerys before the vet said there was nothin more he could do. i have not shopped at walmart in over 2 months because they refuse to take out their brand of dog food. I believe people should come together and force them to quit making it, legally of course, there is a plausable case to the dog food, and it should be addressed, all these poor animals are dying so walmart can make more darn money, it is repulsive! they should be sued for ANIMAL CRUELTY. i,like other former animal owners, want no money, but we do want justice to be served, the dog food should be removed from all of their shelves, i plan to contact the ceo of walmart to see that it is done, please do the same and help save our animals and other pet owners animals.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And what is really sad carol Beneful, Purnia, Eukanuba, Iams, Bil Jac, Pedigree, Royal Canin and Science Diet are almost as bad. And some people truely believe that with RC and SD they are getting a top of the line dog food and in reality they are feeding their dog as close to posion as they can get. It really is a sad day in America's history that these manufactors are able to lie to this degree and our goverment just turns a blind eye. O well, it's the same goverment that is allowing illegals to steal americans jobs and money.


----------



## Courtney3 (May 31, 2010)

Please don't use Ol' Roy dog food! My vet assistant once told me that the "meat by-product" used in their food is actually dead dogs. I was absolutely mortified when she told me this. I'm really hoping it is not true, but one must question why their food is so much cheaper than other brands. I guess when one of the main ingredients in your product is free (well, I doubt they pay a lot when they get euthanized canines) you can still make a profit fro 41 cent cans.


----------



## Alysha (May 31, 2010)

Ground yellow corn 
soybean meal 
ground whole wheat 
corn syrup 
poultry fat 

First five ingredients on their label... 

Which, pretty much says it all. This is like giving your kid a dozen doughnuts and wondering why they have a belly-ache.

Where's the meat? 

Fat by-products have been suspected of giving larger dogs bloat.

I wouldn't dream of feeding my dog this.


----------



## Kathy5 (Jun 3, 2010)

While I would never feed my dogs Ol Roy, I very strongly disagree with what comments about corn etc. Whoever wrote it is very uninformed about pet nutrition. I have been a vet tech for almost 20 yrs. I have sent the past 6 months intensely researching pet foods, and the pet food industry. 

The bottom line is that what pet food manufacturers are putting on their labels is useless crap. We as consumers have been sold the idea that it is the ingredients that matter. That is bullshit!!!!! 

What matters is the nutrients our pets are getting. When you buy a box of anything, it is on the box the RDA for each nutrient we require and how much of that nutrient is the food in the box. When you want to know how much Vitamin D is in Orange Juice, you look that the label and it tells you. I know how much Vitamin D I need daily because the label tells me, from there I can decide how many glasses of OJ to drink to get the daily requirement I need. Does your dog food label tell you any of that? Do you know who much Vitamin D your dog requires daily? It is 3.4ug. Does your dog food label tell you that???? How about vitamin A, E, C etc? 

As to ingredients, corn is nutritionally value providing that it is of good quality and processed appropriately. When you eat corn meal, your body uses it, however, your find corn in your stool after eating corn on the cob because your body can't utilize it. Your pets are the same. The problem is, no dogfood company reveals where they get their corn or how it is processed. 

Further, when a label says chicken, don't think for a moment they are putting whole chickens in your dogfood. A chicken is broken up into parts. The breasts, wings, legs are sent for human consumption. The head, neck, back, tail and entrails are what end up in dogfood. The feet are shipped to China where that are eaten like popcorn. (THAT'S a FACT!!) The feathers are used in various industries. Hence, the only truly valuable part of the chicken is the entrails, like the heart, liver, gizzards etc. But how do you as a comsumer know what part of the chicken is in your food??? CHicken, chicken meal and chicken by-product are all terms used but what do they really mean? 

I 'll leave you all with the points above to consider. For truly valuable information on the nutritional requirements of your pet try www.del.nas.edu/dels/rpt.brief/dog_nutrition_final.pdf.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Corn,Wheat,and Soy are known allergens.If INGREDIENTS don't matter then feed your dog shoe leather-it has protein.If the dog food says 100% complete and balanced then vitamins-minerals have been added and the protein and other necessary ingredients are in there to meet the AAFCO standards SO WHAT that doesn't make it a good food.You can throw a bunch of useless crap together and meet the required levels for nutrition.BUT HOW NUTRICIOUS IS IT REALLY???? What you really want are good ingredients and chealated minerals.If you can get a big bag of dog food for 10 bucks then it should be obvious that they are using very cheap ingredients because they are still making a profit even though the food is so cheap.Just remember with anything that you buy-you get what you pay for!!!! It is 100% better to get nutrition from whole foods than synthetic vitamins,lets consider this Vitamin K would you rather have your dog get it from whole foods like Broccoli,Kelp,pretty much any green vegetable....or Menadione Sodium Bisulfite complex(source of vitamin K activity)look this little gem of an ingredient up and see what it does to your dog check out "The dog food project" You say that you have done research "intensely for the past 6 months" I don't know where or what you have been "researching" but I strongly doubt that it was dog food.Oh and as for vitamins-minerals...I'll take whole foods over synthetic vitamins any day!!SORRY- but if you want GOOD food for your dog you are going to have to spend a little money...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh BTW Kathy the link that you left does not work...Check this link out- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione make sure you look at the why is it bad section.And their is a list of a bunch of other things that are bad for your dog too.GET SOME REAL EDUCATION.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle. anyone who says corn is good for dogs has to be living on the moon and really has NO CLUE. This gal is comparing dogs to humans. Geez, it only takes a quick look at the different digestive systems to tell that they are not even close to being the same. But even a quick look at our teeth compared to dogs teeth tell a huge story. She feels those sharpe teeth are made for grinding corn, LOL...Her lack of knowlege about chicken by-products and chicken by-product meal is laughable. Oh well, these are the king of people who have been totally fooled by big business advertisement and fail to do any kind of research. Read closely it says BAD INGREDIENTS, don't let these site fool ya these are bad for your dog...

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-what is really laughable is that she SAYS the she is a vet tech,and that little credential is supposed to make us think that she is right.Big deal she learned what instruments to hand the vet when he asks for them,SO WHAT.I'm sure that if vets are not well versed in nutrition then vet techs are taught absolutely nothing about the subject.Obviously,check out all the stupid stuff that she says.She even claims to have spent the last 6 months"intensely researching dog foods" that it laughable.I'm sure that the good manufacturers know exactly what vitamins and minerals are needed and at what levels.I'm sure that we could all go and find out all the vitamins that are needed and at what levels,but it seems like a total waste of time,that is why the foods are labeled 100% complete.The reason that human foods give the recommended daily allowances is because there is no 100% complete and balanced human food,so we have to read labels and do the best we can at getting 100% of each of the vitamins that we need.Her post is COMPLETELY IDIOTIC.


----------



## Pam5 (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess I not sure why all these chats have to turn into name calling pissing matches. I love my "babies" and what I want to know is what is the best thing for them to eat that gives them a chance at the longest life possible.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathy actually does share some valuable insite about K9 nutrition and I don't think her comments should be bashed. While most dogs can digest corn meal just fine, it's actually not a ingredient I prefer to see in dog food, especially for working dogs. The plant protein levels in corn causes working dogs to overheat too quickly, especially during the summer months when it's warm outside, so it makes getting quality workouts almost impossible. Rice has typically been shown to be a better carb for high energy dogs and it doesn't cause them to overheat as quickly either, and adding a bit of meat here and there won't hurt things either.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry Antonio, BUT DOGS CAN NOT DIGEST CORN, and it can lead to all types of problems in dogs and that came for a ton of sourses on the internet AND FROM MY VET. His assistant blames wheat and corn for the majority of the issues they see in dogs. When I put my last dog down because of a tumor and I asked him (my vet) if it could have been caused by his food, he shrugged his shoulders and said possibly. So if you want to take the chance of having the thought of YOU, killing your dog, go for it. BUT YOU PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WARNED...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Antonio- I do not see the value that you do in Kathy's comments,what exactly do you see as valuable? I hope it's not the part where she stated"We as consumers have been sold the idea that it is ingredients that matter.That is bullshit!!!!" If that is a TRUE STATEMENT-then I guess she means that you can just feed shoe leather or grass or how about some Euthanised dogs and cats.I find her statements to be completely idiotic....Of course ingredients matter 100%.Also she goes into this rant about how we need to know the percentages of each vitamin-mineral that are dogs need and what percent is in each food.If people want to know that then they can go find that info out,but it is kind of pointless because if it states 100% complete on the package then it has to be or the manufacturer of the food would be sued...Now as we all know some foods are better than others and this is completely based on INGREDIENTS and some other factors such as who manufacturers the product? Where are the ingredients sourced from? Also where are the vitamin-minerals sourced from...A lot of the vit.-min. are sourced from China.So I really see nothing useful about her comments....


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michelle, actually yes the point about knowing the percentages is the info that I thought was valuable information. The novice pet owner probably doesn't have to be too concern with knowing those percentages, but if you are into certain dog sports that require a lot of energy and certain levels of different vitamin sources for optimum performance and long term focus then I feel knowing these things are good. I know a small bit about the requirement of vitamins and minerals for optimum performance but I also still learning a lot and I'm not sure that 6mths is sufficient enough for me to deem myself an expert on that subject for sure. While a bag of dog food is typically complete and balanced, again for certain owners that train and do sport it's vital to know what those levels are b/c it can and does affect performance greatly, and if you do sports w/ your dog then you understand what I mean about how a dog will overheat quickly w/o the use of a complex carb such as rice being present in it's diet. I guess I have a weird dog b/c the few times I have some corn bread leftover and I give it to him it seems pretty well digested the next day  LOL. Maybe I'm just assuming he's digesting it well.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess & Michelle, I value both your knowledge about dog food. I think you each spend a ample amount of time online doing your homework that's for sure, so I can't doubt your knowledge or experience. I was only stating that Kathy was right, in stating how certain levels of vitamins and minerals do play an important part, but I'm not sure if she just read that somewhere or she actually learned that from dog sports and from my experience dog food that uses corn as it's carb source is NOT ideal it will cause a dog to overheat very very quickly.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Get a baggie and dig into his stools you'll feel and see he is really not digesting it and dogs get absolutly zero from corn


I have some corn bread leftover and I give it to him it seems pretty well digested the next day LOL. Maybe I’m just assuming he’s digesting it well.

And just keep in mind what my Vet said and I'LL TELL YOU THEIR IS NOTHING WORSE THAN HAVING THE FEELING THAT YOUR DOG DIED BECAUSE OF YOU..And because you didn't spend a extra 25 bucks a month. Dude it's been a year and I still feel awful about my dog. I get teary eyed all the time thinking about Beno and what I did to him...I am tearing up right now, it's the worst feeing you can ever have, especially if you love your dogs like I do.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I understand Jess, I imagine it's pretty tough feeling the guilt that you might have directly caused your best friends premature death, but don't feel that way, from the sound of it your a very responsible owner, and you can't blame yourself for doing what you thought was in his best interest. Sometimes those things just happen, but I understand where your coming from, point well made.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope you understand now why I dislike these bad dog foods so much. I really believe that if you are feeding one of these foods it can and well happen to you. I used to feed No. 2, 3 & 4 and I honestly believe that those dog foods killed my dog. I really feel Ol Roy should be taken off the market along with others and I really truly believe it is like feeding poision to your dog...

Terrible dog food and in order..
1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Purnia
5. Alpo
6. Friskies
7. Liams
8. Science Diet
9. Nutro
10. Royal Canin
11. Kibbles and Bits
12. Abady
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra


----------



## Stell (Jun 8, 2010)

Our large boxer had a seizure several months ago, and we couldn't figure out why, until we purchased another bag of Ol' Roy. A day later, he had another seizure. We began suspecting the food had something to do with his seizures, and began searching the internet for product reviews. There is no doubt in my mind that Ol' Roy is responsible for the seizures. It needs to be taken off the shelves. DO NOT FEED YOUR DOG OL' ROY.


----------



## Nina1 (Jun 20, 2010)

I would NEVER feed any commercial pet food crap and that is what it is, poison, toxin and rubbish. Mine get raw mutton mince, chicken carcasses, wings and neck, bones, tinned mackerel, sardines, yogurt, raw veggies, 1/2 tinned mashed up legumes such as lentils, chick peas or any bean and fruit and left over table scraps so long as they is no cooked bones or spicy food amongst it. I add a teaspoon of kelp (pinch for a small dog) two teaspoons Linseed meal (one for a small dog) and a fish oil capsule to their meal. They LOVE it, never are sick, never loose and are as my vet always comments the picture of health.

Although I rarely see the vet especially since I do not do annual boosters after their puppy one I test every three years with a blood test which is very cheap...I have not had to re-vaccinate yet and the test cost only $60/$70 to do!

I give a ripe one of these, banana, cheese or raw egg include shell crushed with yogurt or milk for breakfast, porridge and milk or the tinned mackerel or sardines either oil or tomato doesn't matter(which I make sure they have at least four times a week).
I make my own treats for training, use cheese or cook sausage and cut into small pieces or dry my own liver, fruit or meat for them. MUCH SAFER than bought stuff, you dog is happy you save money on vets bills and you have your best mate for a very long time.


----------



## Tari (Jun 20, 2010)

I feed my female pit bull Ol Roy Skin and Coat, because she has a skin condition on her back. The vet has looked at it multiple times and when I started feeding her that Ol Roy SKin and Coat, her skin condition is cleared and she loves it. Her stool, health, and everything has been fine. Now I cannot find the Ol Roy Skin and Coat anywhere! I hope they have not actually discontinued it, because that was the only thing that cleared it up!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tari,, you really are feeding your dog posion. Try California Natural, which is about 3000% better, than anything OL Killer has on the market. Get smart and read whats in that shrt you are feeding your dog.. There is not one good ingredient in Ol Killer. C.N is not that expensive!!!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Deb_Ritter (Jun 27, 2010)

I called our local animal shelter as I have many dogs that were strays from the reservtion. I needed some help with extra food,so I called to see if they had any. They said yes and although I was very grateful as money is tight, they gave me 100 # of Ol Roy. I went in the next day and bought a bag of nutritious food as I've always heard bad things about Ol Roy. Please Wal Mart, if you have any apathy, discontinue your Ol Roy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Wal Mart is owed by a creep from Arkansas. Do you really think a hill-billy would really care about dogs ???


----------



## Katie8 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to say, without knowing the specific ingredients or taking into consideration the past troubles of the manufacturer, my dog LOVES it. We took in an abused pitbull and had a heck of a time finding food that seemed to properly go through his system, not make him sick, and helped him achieve a healthy weight. We tried $40 bags of food that bragged scientific compilation for a dog of his size, age, and energy level and it made him sick during the first week of transition from the previous food, gave him irregular movements and he stayed underweight. Plus, he just didn't seem to enjoy the food itself.

One day I went to Wal Mart and realized while I was there that we needed dog food and remembered that my mom and dad recommended Ol' Roy. My parents have raised Rottweilers, Beagles, and Jack Russell Terriers since I was a child, so I trusted their advice. I picked up my first bag of Ol' Roy Kibbles, Chunks, and Chews for $10 about 6 months ago and haven't had reason to try anything else. The most surprising thing to me was that his BMs became regular and healthy within the first two days, so it must have been great for his digestive process. He attained a, according to the vet, "perfect" weight within the first 3 weeks and it's very affordable for a dog that eats like he does.

The best thing is that he still gets excited when we bring a fresh bag in the door.


----------



## Kelli1 (Jul 12, 2010)

We have three dogs and with the economic times thought we would save some money on dog food and you guessed it we found Ol Roy. Our dogs were eating it for a day and half and in the first day we noticed all three had loose stool. The next day 2 of the 3 were very very sick. One was lethargic, eyes bugging out acting very nervous. Another one was shaking so bad he couldnt walk. The third nothing but the loose stool but we think thats because he is much bigger than the others. We changed nothing but their food so we went back out and got their regular food and by the next evening they were all fine. Im so glad we caught it in time. We looked on the computer for reviews on Ol Roy and couldnt belive all the negative comments and horrible things that dogs are going through because of this food. I cant believe its on the shelf. We will never ever buy anything with the Ol Roy name on it again. We will also be telling all of our friends and family not to as well. If enough people do that maybe they will get the point that this crap needs to be stopped. Please dont feed your dogs this food!!!


----------



## Sarah5 (Jul 14, 2010)

My grandfather fed his English Bulldog a can of Ol' Roy dog food and within 4 hours she was throwing up and 30 minutes later she died!! I will NEVER buy anything from Walmart again and I hope noone else does either! They are killers!!


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I know Ol'roy is a cheap and worse food, and will never recommend or use this food to any dogs, but dog dead within 5 hours ????? is this really true, if so then post with proofs so many people can benefit from not using this food. I know its really bad and all but dying within 5 hours???!!!! is what i couldn't believe. If you can give proofs I can do my part in spreading them.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Michelle, doesn't Merricks dry food contain grain, though?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Casey Hi yes Merrick's dry food does contain grains.But it DOES NOT contain Corn,Wheat,or Soy.While dogs do not actually need ANY grains in their diet some grains are considered high quality-brown rice,pearled barley ect...Now Merrick does have a grain free line called Before Grain which I have used in the past but since I got a new puppy I will have to wait until he is a year old to use it because it is too high in calcium for a puppy,and since I have an adult dog too I like to feed them the same food.Anyway here is an article on grains http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/dog-food-carbohydrates/


----------



## Christina4 (Jul 19, 2010)

What do you guys think of the Harmony Farms dog food? Gets good reviews....Just wondering if anyone has tried it


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Christina,I took a look at Harmony farms dog food.It looks like a mid grade food,a little lite in meat.Also NO company guarantee that the fish meal is Ethoxyquin free... http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/harmony-farms-dry/


----------



## wanda (Jul 21, 2010)

Gee, my 'old Roy ' has corn, meat and bone meal, soy protein, animal fat, salt, carrot, peas natural flavors, amino acids, vitamins A & E, Omega-6 fatty acids. And 2 sources of meat in the first five ingredients, didn't see ANY sugar or corn syrup, I don't know what you are looking at. Yes corn is undigestable for dogs in it's original form, but any dry dog food is going to be mostly grain of some sort.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wanda,that's really nothing to brag about.If you knew anything about GOOD dog food,then you would know that every ingredient that you listed(with the exception of carrots and peas)are just some of the WORST ingredients that can be in dog food...the EXTREMELY low price should be your first clue..you are paying for the QUALITY of the ingredients when you buy a dog food....You should try Taste of the Wild or Costco's Kirkland brand,or Whole Earth Farms.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

wanda, this is the worst dog food made today. There is nothing worse, lets take a look at what you listed. 

!. Ground Yellow Corn. corn can NOT be digested by dogs and this isn't the kind of corn you get in the grocery store ground corn includes the cob.

2. meat and bone meal. is the very lowest of lows of meat.The animal parts used can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: "4-D animals" (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying prior to slaughter), goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. roadkill, animals euthanized at shelters and so on. It can also include pus, cancerous tissue, and decomposed (spoiled) tissue. Nice....and you feed this to your dog.

3.soy protein, this is poison to a dog.An inexpensive byproduct of human food processing, commonly referred to as 'floor sweepings'. An inexpensive filler with no real nutritional value. 

4. animal fat, These is not what a dog needs.See #2 and AAFCO: Obtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial processes of rendering or extracting. It consists predominantly of glyceride esters of fatty acids and contains no additions of free fatty acids. If an antioxidant is used, the common name or names must be indicated, followed by the words "used as a preservative". 

5.ground whole wheat. This cause's all kinds of problems in dogs. Ears, skin, coat and eye issues. AAFCO: Coarse and fine particles of wheat bran and fine particles of wheat shorts, wheat germ, wheat flour and offal from the "tail of the mill".
An inexpensive byproduct of human food processing, commonly referred to as 'floor sweepings'. An inexpensive filler with no real nutritional value. 

6.corn syrup, See # 1. This is SUGAR!!!!! 
A syrup prepared from cornstarch, used in industry and in numerous food products as a sweetener.
Sugar or sweetener is an absolutely unnecessary ingredient in pet foods, added to make the product more attractive. Continuous intake can promote hypoglycemia, obesity, nervousness, cataracts, tooth decay, arthritis and allergies. Pets also get addicted to foods that contain sugars, so it can be a tough piece of work to make them eat something healthier. 

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## madmilker (Jul 25, 2010)

on Wal*Mart's China web page!


"Wal-Mart China persists in local procurement which provides more job opportunities, supports local manufacture industry and promotes local economy. So far, 95% of merchandising sold at Wal-Mart China store are local products by which Wal-Mart has established business relations with nearly 20,000 suppliers. At Wal-Mart, we treat suppliers as partners and would like to develop with them. In 2008 Wal-Mart won the Supplier Satisfaction published by Business Information of Shanghai for five consecutive years."

5% foreign in China....

That does not support American exports and American jobs.....

Remember what Lance Winslow wrote in that article "The Flow of Trade in a Global Economy"....dang! better yet...just take the time and read this ...."Now let us look at Wal-Mart again; you buy a product there, 6% goes to the employees, 10-18% is profit to the company, 25% goes to other costs and 50% goes to re-stock or the cost of goods sold. Of the 50% about 20-25% goes to China, a guess, but you get the point. Now then, how long will it take at 433 Billion dollars at year for China to have all of our money, leaving no money flow for us to circulate? At a 17 Trillion dollar economy less than 40-years minus the 1/6 they buy from us. Some say that if we keep putting money into our economy, it would take forever, but if we do not then eventually all the money flow will go. If China buys our debt then eventually they own us, no need to worry about a war, they are buying America, due in part to our own mismanaged trade, so whose fault is that? Not necessarily China, as they are doing what's in the best interests, and we should make sure that trade is not only free, but fair too." 

Also, think for a moment about George Washington....yes the man that is on the US dollar bill.... "Washington had been reelected unanimously in 1792. His decision not to seek a third term established a tradition that is now embedded in the 22d Amendment of the Constitution." 

Take the time to read his farewell address after only eight years of serving his country and than ask yourself this....How do you think George feels being sent overseas in return for all that foreign so-call cheap items and being left in a foreign bank because the American worker doesn't make anything for the foreigners to buy. Cheap items didn't make this great union of 57...oops! 50 states the greatest place on the face of this Earth.....the American worker (union and non-union) did. 

You can't have a strong country without having a strong currency and you can't have a strong currency unless you keep it floating around within your 50 states. This is why the store with the star in the name puts 95% China made items in their stores in China....to keep their "yuan" in their country helping the nice people there. And with only 5% left for all the other 182 country's that make stuff including the United States of America....that doesn't produce very many jobs outside of China. 

Being an old person myself and knowing how it was back in the 40's, 50's and 60's in this union of 50 states....I look at George each time I pull him out of my billfold and make a promise to send him out for items made in America so after floating around helping each hand he touches just maybe one day he will shake mine again.

Pat your dog...
but also support your country...
Retail makes NOTHING...
Governments only make MORE DEBT...
It's time for less of those two and for America to get back to making stuff...

"It is the aim of good government to stimulate production, of bad government to encourage consumption." - Jean Baptiste Say, French economist 1767-1832

People...

Made In America is the only way out of this mess...cause 5% foreign in China put US here.

Think about George Washington and spend him wisely...

Made In America is about as wisely as one can get...

God Bless!


----------



## Tom_Halprin (Jul 26, 2010)

To those that can't believe Wal-Mart would sell such poor quality dog food, just look at how they treat their employees. They pay them wages nobody could survive on, they have lost class action lawsuit after class action lawsuit for not paying their already underpaid workers for all the hours they work and although they do have different health insurance plans, the only one most can afford if at all is the limited benefit plan which is about as useless as insurance comes. Its great as long as you never get sick. If they don't care anymore about their employees than that, what makes you think they would care about your dogs health? I use the Merrick canned dog food Nature's Variety Homestyle canned dog food and my dogs love it and are extremely heatlhy. Now I do spend about $40 a week on that food and understand that not everyone can afford that but please, do the research and find something far better than Ol Roy for your loyal and loving companion.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You are right Tom and I am to lazy to re-google the numbers but if my memory serves me correct, at one time their was 3+ million Wal-Mart employees on welfare(food stamps, housing, etc). Boy that can really help stimulate the economy. And did you know 3 out of the 10 highest paid executives work for Wal-mart. That was on MSN not to long ago.


----------



## Christy1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have feed my dogs Ol'Roy and it really made my female gassy...I could tell she was not feeling well. Wehave to boxers and are on a fixed income. I was wondering what dog food you all recommend. They are kinda big eaters. Thanks!!


----------



## Oh_Boi (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow thanks for a ll the info folks. I have been feeding my 9 month old puppy ol roy, he's on his third case of can food, 2 weeks ago he was very sick for 3 days wouldn't eat anything, but got better and is fine now. I just happened to look on the can today and it says the food is 82% moisture. Why am I paying for water, that's no bargain? Then I see it is a wal mart product and all the red flags went up in my mind. I googled Ol Roy and found this site....I am throwing out the rest of the food right now. I am so pissed I have been feeding this shit to my beautiful puppy...Never again. He's going on a raw diet. I'm going to the butcher and going to ask for scrapes and make my pup a real meal! FU Wal-Mart!!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh Boi, feeding some raw meat is great but don't overlook some fine dog foods. Here is a list of some very good foods..
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Instinct
11.	Evo
12.	Merrick, before grain.
13.	Horizon Legacy

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
8. Natures Logic
8. First Mate
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
12. Innova
12. Kirkland, Costco


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Christy-my budget picks are Taste Of The Wild,Merrick's Whole Earth Farms-which are both available at independent pet stores and feed stores.Also Costco's Kirkland Signature.


----------



## Nancy_Edwards (Aug 15, 2010)

Our dog recently started loosing hair and becoming lethargic after eating Ol' Roy dog food. We would like to know where it is manufactured. Not just packaged but mix up.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea and could really care less. If think complaining to a Arkansas good Ol boy is gonna help you, you better think again. Wal mart has been sued so many times it is ridiculous and they have lost every time. If their ever was a company who hated the American people Wal crap is it. And if you think they might care about what you have to say, well, that would be very funny.

Ol roy IS THE WORST DOG FOOD MADE IN HISTORY,,, PERIOD. But there are some other really crappy foods and all are in your local grocery store. Why?? BECAUSE THE GROCERY STORES AND THEIR SUPPLIERS ARE IN IT FOR ONE THING AND ONE THING ONLY *MONEY*. They would sell you plastic dog food if they could and guess what, they already have!!! These guys have all, already have sold their souls to the wrong side.


----------



## Amos1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am really confused. Our vet just recommended this food after our dog has been on Natures Variety, which is all natural, corn-free, all natural stuff. He says for a pit bull we are better off with ol roy or petigree, which shocked me! He says breeds like pits do better on lower protein and higher grain and what we are giving now is not good for his liver. He also claims most of the brands included on the list above dont have vet nutritionists/scientists creating their firmulas, which is why they are too protein heavy. In his office they sell science diet only, but he didnt even recommend that! Thoughts?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I would find another vet!! I am not joking, any vet who recommends this is looking for repeat customers and needs money. THIS IS THEEEE WORST DOG FOOD MADE TODAY!!! HIGH PROTEIN FROM A MEAT SOURCE IS VERY VERY GOOD FOR DOGS, NOW PROTEIN FROM GRAINS, VEGETABLES, POTATOES, ETC ARE VERY BAD. Your Vet is 100% WRONG!!

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth


----------



## Susanna (Sep 14, 2010)

Ol'roy is the worst my dog has been on it for 4yrs but no more.We just got back from the vet. and she has a uti. because of Ol'roy.There has to be able to be a way to put a stop to all these dog food companys that make all these low quality animal products.Or animals are like or kids the FDA wouldn't alow us to put out food like this for our selfs so why are these companys alowed to for our pets?But then thos who have the good quality foods hick up the price that should also be a no,no..


----------



## Amos1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have a friend who is a veterinary cardiologist and I am going to consult with him. I really like and trust my vet, which is why I am so confused by this. Needless to say, I am not going with Ol Roy. I just need to decide what I am going to do. Thx again.


----------



## Opal (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know about it being bad for the dog, I have 3 black labs, a boxer/pitt and a pomenese who are all on old roy. My black babe are well over 50 pounds are fit and agile. my boxer/pitt was abandoned on a family members road and was stick skinny, after 2 months she's to heavy to pick up. as long as you balance out their diets, between wet, dry and human foods, such as vegetables and meats and exercise them daily, what ever brand of dog food you supply shouldn't matter.as long as they are healthy.


----------



## Helen_Hillier (Sep 15, 2010)

I had my 2 poms on ol roy for 2 month's, they became so flaky on their skin that I had to have them vet treated for 2 month's. Their skin still have the condition and their treatment is still costing me a fortune. They are 8 and never had a skin condition before. I guess it is safe to say that it was the Ol Roy because the vet asked had I changed their dog food. Please tell me if skin conditions are one of the pitfalls.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, one of the MAJOR issues with corn, wheat, soy and other low grade gains is skin and coat issues. And their are other issues they contribute to and one is tumors. I know my dog got one and I had to put him down because of it(his food). Try one of these foods and you well notice a difference right away. Keep in mind when changing foods you should do it slowly and over a period of time.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Merrick, before grain.
11.	Horizon Legacy
12. Evo

The B list
1. Now, Grain free. 
2. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
3. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. Natures Logic
10. First Mate
11. Kirkland, Costco
12. California Natural


----------



## kris_boyden (Sep 20, 2010)

First of all iv been feedin my dog ol' roy since I got him at 4 months and he's one of the healthest dogs, plus he's got muscles on top of muscles. He's a year and a half. And he's athletic like no other... me and him run 3 miles a day. Can ur dog do that... so I don't know why everyone is goin nuts bout ol' roy... if u seen what my dog looks like from ol' roy bet u would use the same stuff


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I bet yer he is real healthy, I bet yer he rally is. Duh, I bet he is, from all those really good poisonous ingredients in this crap. Ingredients like corn and wheat. Or maybe it's the poultry crap oh I mean fat. Or maybe it's the soybean meal, that's really good for dogs, choke, choke. You better start saving because your gonna need a lot of cash for your upcoming vet bills.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kris-is your post some kind of a joke??? I believe that it must be,because if you are serious,then you are as illiterate as your rambling writing suggests...maybe your just a hillbilly,or else you didn't do too much learn'in in that there skool u done went to...lol


----------



## jeri (Sep 27, 2010)

My parents have fed Ol Roy to there dogs for a long time. They wont eat anything else. They are very healthy. The vet says it is good food it has everything they need in it. As far as soy we eat it all the time and dont even know it. For those who think this food is crap read the ingrediants in what we eat. I was feeding Pride dog food to my dogs that had beet pulp, chicken, fat, corn, wheat, soy, beef, and all the doggie vitemins in it. It is 16$ for 50 pounds. It is for all breeds and the protein is like 50%. I switched over to ol roy (red and black bag)wich is now 48 pounds for 16$ used to be 44ilbs for 16$ and my dogs love it. They are healthy and the vet says it is very good food for them. I dont care what anyone says because my vet is ok with it and they are healthy and love it. The food even smells good. My cats even go to the dog feeder and eat it sometimes and they have there own food. I have a 12 yr old dog and the vet says this food is perfect for him. My younger dogs love it too. I have fed ol roy for 4 years and my parents have fed it longer. I have tried feeding Alpo and others and they wont eat it. I would feed Ol Roy even before feeding Dads, Iams, Alpo, Pedigree, I stick to Ol Roy and sometimes Pride brand. They even get Ol Roy treats. Go ahead cut me down and tell me how wrong I am but I know whats best for my dogs. Like I said look at ingrediants we eat! OL ROY IS THE BEST FOR MY DOGS!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

jeri-if your"vet" actually said that Ol'roy is a good and healthy food he is as dumb as you are....go away troll


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well put, Troll he is!!! I love it when he says look at the ingredients, like humans and dogs have the same kind of digestive system. It always kills me that people like this don't look at our teeth and a dogs teeth. DUUUH, see a difference??? HUH, dang you would think that would be just a LITTLE bit of a clue.


----------



## Missy2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Used to feed Ol Roy (before I knew better!) and thought my dogs were doing great on it. Switched to a higher quality food (still not on the A list coz I can't afford it) and their coats looked lots better, they got peppier, and they actually ate less of it... so even though the cost per lb is about double what Ol Roy costs, what I'm actually spending per month on dog food is only a little more. Added bonus... since I switched, I'm picking up a lot less poop because they actually digest the new food, rather than have everything just go in one end and out the other. Never, ever going back to Ol Roy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Money is an issue with a lot of people and I understand. For the money Costco'a Kirland brand is a decent dog food. Taste of the Wild is a little more but it is very good food.


----------



## Danielle1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have Fed my dogs Ol'roy for years now and 2 out of the 4 go to different vets and i have told my vets what dog food i feed my dogs and its the ol'roy white bag the meaty chunks and they said its a good food for my dogs i have a boxer a shitzu how ever u spell it a beagle mix and a pit and its one of the best dog foods for them my pit weighed like 45lbs before i started feeding her ol'roy and now she is a healthy 75lbs and i don't care what u people are trying to knock i will feed my dogs ol'roy until my vets tell me not to do so and i dont think that is going to happen so you people whom are knocking ol'roy are a joke and need to get a life and worry about your own pets and leave others alone. Jeri i agree with u 100% and would never feed my dog some crap "others" are telling us to my dogs all have beautiful coats and very healthy body teeth and digestive systems so get a life people and find something else to do besides gang up on people whom feed there dogs ol'roy i will till the day i die


----------



## Sarah6 (Oct 8, 2010)

My husband and I will never use Ol' Roy brand dog food again!! Our 1 year old pitbull started to urinate blood today. We learned that, after a very expensive vet trip, that she has cystitis. Now yes, she will be fine after the medication. But Ol' Roy is the reason for this. Their terrible dog food is known to cause problems like this, its just too bad that we didn't...Please do all dogs out there a favor and never buy this brand again!!!


----------



## Twila (Oct 11, 2010)

My pitties have always eaten Ole Roy and have never had a problem with it. These are all very interesting comments... I am going to do a little more research on the best food for my beloved pitties.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Twila-if cost is a concern I would recommend Taste Of The Wild,Fromm Gold,Merrick's Whole Earth Farms.These foods can be found at feed stores,and independent pet stores.In my area these foods are between $2o and $25 for a 15 lb bag.But they are MUCH higher quality than ol'roy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

And if you have a Costco card their Kirkland brand is pretty good and a great price.


----------



## Jennifer10 (Oct 15, 2010)

I am writing this with a heavy heart. Last night we had to put our dog of 7 years down because she was suffering from digestive issues. About 3 months ago I noticed she was losing weight and I thought it was due to the hot summer we were having. She wasn't eating as much as she used to. I figured she was just too hot and when the cool weather came back she would be fine. Well the cool weather has come and she got worse. We took her to the vet, he ran tests, and thought her kidneys were failing. When he asked us what we fed her, we told him O'l Roy dog food and he said that is the bottom of the barrell dog food. It is know to cause blockages, kidney disease, and other digestive problems. Dogs need meat and some vegatables, not all those grains. We couldn't afford to pay to have tests run to determine exactly what she had but I am convinced it was her food that caused her death. She has a sister that is now displaying the same symptoms. She won't eat and is lathargic. Fortunately, for the her we can treat her before she gets too far gone like her sister. GET RID OF O'L ROY IT IS KILLING OUR DOGS!!! If I would have known earlier what I know now my dog would still be here today.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jennifer, the food could have been the cause of your dogs' problems as well as something it ate out of the garbage the yard or anywhere for that matter. I do think that you could have picked something other than Ol Roy to feed that is cost efficient as well, but I don't think it's in best interest to say the dog surely died from it's food when there isn't a conclusive test to determine if that is the case or not. However my sympathy to you and your fam on the loss of your family pet.


----------



## Michelle14 (Oct 18, 2010)

To any one that is feeding Ol'Roy,did you ever hear the saying "You get what you pay for??? This food is really cheap,did you ever wonder,or care, why it's so cheap??? It is cheap because it belongs in the landfill,but someone figured how to turn trash into cash....If you can't afford to pay much for dog food try one of these brands,Taste Of The Wild,Whole Earth Farms,Fromm Gold,Costco's Kirkland Signature.These brands are all 100% better than Ol'Roy,and not that much more.....$17.00-$25.00 a bag!!!! BTW they all contain real meat,and OL'CRAP has NONE.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheap crappy dog foods can and well kill your dogs I know it happened to me.
You take a big gamble feeding one of these crappy brands...

1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Purnia
5. Alpo
6. Friskies
7. Liams
8. Science Diet
9. Nutro
10. Royal Canin
11. Kibbles and Bits
12. Abady
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra


----------



## Jimmy_John (Oct 27, 2010)

I regularly purchase Old Roy as a supplement to my own diet. The kibble is crunchy and delicious...perfect for that on the go snack. If you pour hot milk over it, the kibble softens up and creates a delicious slurry that my whole family raves about. I tried that expensive stuff, but it just doesn't hit the spot the way a fist full of Old Roy does.


----------



## Sylvia (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd noticed that my dogs had become really gasy after feeding them ol roy for a long time and noticing that 44 lbs of food would go in 1.5 weeks! i switched to nutro max large breed for all stages and my dogs eat less and are no longer gasy and bloated. they have more energy and seem to be way more healthy than when on ol roy.


----------



## Sylvia (Oct 27, 2010)

also 35lbs of the nutro max lasts for about 3.5 weeks. more than twice as long as ol roy did


----------



## Dr._Bob (Oct 29, 2010)

Rebuttle to ADMINS Comments About Corn -(I Don't like Ol'Roy Dog Food though) 

The Real Research Based Truth About Corn in Dog Food

1. A great source of healthy, available antioxidants
2. Lower blood glucose levels than rice
3. Great digestibility 
Corn has the highest total antioxidant activity (more than double) compared to rice, wheat, or oats. It also contains a higher amount of antioxidants than many fruits or vegetables. (Cornell University)
Slow cooking corn releases up to 900% more antioxidants. (Cornell University)
Slow cooking corn releases more nutrients. (Cornell University)
Corn fed to dogs produces a lower glycemic index than rice. (University of Queensland)
Finely ground corn (corn meal) is 99% digestible for dogs. (University of Veterinary Medicine Hanover)
Incidence of food allergies in dogs, while rare, are no higher for corn than rice. (Mutiple Studies)
Some marketing companies choose an ingredient and build a whole marketing strategy against it. Then, they talk down that ingredient and refuse to use it, attempting to create a marketing advantage. That's not research-based nutrition. It's marketing hype. For your best friend's sake, if your current dog food doesn't contain corn, maybe you should investigate the nutritional research and rethink what these marketing companies are telling you.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Your full of %$#@,,,corn is even hard for humans to digest. I hate morons like you who come here making totally false statements. Leave a link not some lie's. Calling yourself a DR. Bill!! More like Bill the clown!!! or Billybob!! or Hillybilly Bob !!! Sting on the Dr Pepper comercials calls himself a Dr also. Trust me I am a doctor.! Unreal, you are one or the biggest idiots to ever post here.


http://www.google.com/search?q=is+corn+bad+for+dogs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess LOL,Dr. Bob is a complete moron!!! Dr. of what???? I hope he's not a vet!!! Let's play devils advocate.If their was a dog food that listed like 3 or 4 named meats and all the other good stuff,but contained some corn,would I buy it???? NO,but it would be a million times better that Ol'roy,which has no meat or any good ingredient....Dr. Bob is probably a used car salesman,I bet he's got some ocean front property in Arizona!! LOL. CORN GOOD FOR DOGS???LOL......


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jimmy John-you are a total jack-a--.


----------



## Maureen (Nov 5, 2010)

Dang from the ratings it looks like wal-mart has sent some minions to rate posts. Lol. Ol' Roy is a hideous food - the ingredients are crap and quality control is nil. People realize that human beings need to eat healthy to be healthy but they will feed their dog sawdust and rocks sprayed with rendered fat and claim its ok.
Dogs are tough little creatures and you may not see the effects of feeding him crap his whole life until he is a little older but you WILL see it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Maureen-you just hit the nail on the head!!! All of the dog foods that are available at Walmart or the grocery store are low grade crap,and your totally correct when you say that the dogs might look fine for awhile,but eating these horrible foods WILL catch up to them eventually.Look I know it's been said a million times but if all we ate was fast food and candy for every meal we would look ok for awhile but it would catch up to us sooner or later.Anyway,for around $10 dollars more people could get something decent for their dogs at Costco their is Kirkland Signature,Nature's Domain,and Pelican Bay.Also feed stores carry Taste Of The Wild,and Merrick's Whole Earth Farms.These are all decent dog foods at a good price.


----------



## Kris2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Unofrtunately Ol' Roy supporters tend to be die hards. The problem with this food is it has no specific meat proteins. Having ground yellow corn as the first ingredient should immediately turn people off this food. Corn is the #1 allergen in dogs and has also been linked to an increase in cancer cases in our canine friends. It has no nutritional value, it's a sugar. Ever notice that when you feed your dog corn it comes out in their feces undigested and completely whole? It's because the dog's body doesn't use it for anything!
The second ingredient is Meat and bone meal. Most people see the word meat and think that's it's super good. The problem is that this label doesn't specify what kind of animal it comes from. When this appears it means that they could be getting the meat from dead, diseased or dying(prior to slaughter)animals. it could be a mixture of protein sources too so you may not just be getting beef or whatever. This is especially harmful to dogs who have allergies to certain protein sources. 
The soybean meal is also a prominent ingredient in Ol' Roy. This is a cheap way to get their protein levels higher without actuallyproviding any nutritional value. This is a completely unnecessary ingredient. 
And finally, chicken by-product meal. This is everything that can't be used for human consumption.The feathers, beaks, feet are included in by-product meal and it also has no nutritional value. None of the first 4 ingredients are good so why buy it?
And I understand about money problems, but to buy a better quality food, one that is high in specified meat protein is actually cheaper PER POUND then a food such as Ol' Roy. Because Ol' Roy is full of fillers, you need to feed almost twice as much as something such as Orijen. They also don't stay full as long because everything just passes right through them.
Look at the ingredients: having a good diet can increase your dogs lifespan by years!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kris,you correct, except for one thing "Ol’ Roy supporters tend to be die hards". This is incorrect, because they are uneducated stupid people that have low paying jobs and no money, because they are such morons.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-LOL,anyone that feeds Ol'roy or any other crap food is either uneducated,or just doesn't care.Just like Maureen said people will feed their dogs sawdust and rocks sprayed with rendered fat and claim that it is ok.SAD BUT TRUE.


----------



## Kimberly_Taylor (Nov 7, 2010)

I have just about always fed my dog Scooter Olroy dogfood wet and dry! I live in Keiser and I go to Osceola Walmart to buy my dogs food and there arent alot of choices so thats what we feed him. He has been a happy healthy dog since we have had him....but it still concerns me about what all of you have said what other kind of dog food should i choose? I learned that a well balanced diet of a dog involves a brand of wet dog food and dry dog food...I want to feed him something that will keep him happy and healthy for a long time..... What brand of dog food should i use?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

These are all very good dog foods and their are more and in the future I well be making a B list and updating these 2. You are killing you dog by feeding ol crap....

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free!!
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Merrick, before grain.
11.	Horizon Legacy
12.	Merrick

The B list

1. Now, Grain free. 
2. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
3. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Precise Holistic
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Instinct
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland & Natures Domain, Costco


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kimberly Taylor-These are my budget picks,Costco's Kirkland Signature,and they also carry Nature's Domain and Pelican Bay.And for just a little more money Taste Of The Wild which is the best budget pick ingredient wise.TOTW is available at feed stores.


----------



## Brenda_Miller (Nov 12, 2010)

i feed my yorkie old roy can food and didnt know..my poor toby pass away today from kidney failure..i think the dog food killed him,,please everyone..please dont be a idiot like me ..i miss toby so much


----------



## Jeri_H. (Nov 13, 2010)

I would like to share my experience with the Ol'Roy brand of dog food. I have fed it to all three of my dogs since they were eight weeks old. I own a two year old American Pit Bull Terrier, a six year old Miniature Pinscher, and an eighteen year old Beagle. All of my dogs are within healthy weight limits and activity levels for their specific breeds and none of them have ever needed to visit the vet other than for yearly exams and vaccinations. My Beagle is actually quite active for being so old, he keeps up with my other dogs when playing, he frequently jumps onto my couch and bed, as well as climbs the stairs in my apartment with relative ease.

I am aware that the ingredients in Ol'Roy aren't ideal for any dog, but my parents were never able to afford anything other than it, and I currently am a college student pursuing an Associates Degree in Veterinary Technology, I work as a Veterinary Assistant in order to pay my way through college, I also live alone as well, so I don't exactly have the extra money to buy better quality dog foods although I wish I were able to.

I have talked to my Veterinarian (who is also my boss) about whether or not the cheap food is negatively affecting my dogs, he has stated his opinion that (like I mentioned before) Ol'Roy is not an ideal dog food because it doesn't provide adequate nutrition, but he does agree that my dogs are healthy and seem to be fairing quite well on it. So, for now I will continue to feed my dogs Ol'Roy until I am able to buy a better quality food.

All in all, would I recommend Ol'Roy? If you are low on money then yes, but just be aware that in some dogs it can cause skin and coat dryness and other related problems, as well as some digestive upset and if you notice anything out of the normal then consult with a Veterinarian to see if the problems are connected to the food. If so, then you may have to switch to a new brand of dog food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I've said it once and I'll say it again, cheap crappy dog food can and well kill your dog. WHY DO I SAY THAT?? BECAUSE IT HAPPENED TO ME. Your boss is an idiot and I don't work for idiots nor do I take my dogs to IDIOTS. My vet who is a very good vet told me and I quote him "yes it most likely was the dog food". Go ahead and gamble, gamble with a dogs life. Tells me you are just another pin head who should not own dogs, BECAUSE YOU CAN NOT TAKE CARE OF THEM!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeri H.- For just a little more money you could get your dogs something decent,with real meat,I'm sure that you realize-Ol'roy has NONE.Costco's has Kirkland Signature.Feed stores have Taste of the Wild, Whole Earth Farms,and Chicken soup for the dog lover's soul.They range in price from $17-$22 dollars for a decent sized bag.Even someone that is struggling should be able to afford that.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Jeri H- Tractor Supply stores have 35lb bags of their own brand 4 Health for 29.99. That is very cheap and is so much better with real meat in it. Also they have Diamond Naturals for 27.99 for 40lb. You should be able to find that at most feed/country stores. Your dogs may be doing ok, but as a pet parent, why would you want to feed something so awful. No dog should have to eat ol roy. Perhaps you shouldn't have 3 dogs if all you can afford is a 17 dollar bag of Walmart food. I really hope you change them to something better.


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

Diamond Naturals is OK (about a thousand times better than Ol' Roy and their original icky non-Naturals line) but if you can possibly step up to Chicken Soup or Taste of the Wild, it's worth doing so. My stepmom's dogs were all raised on Ol' Roy - all had bad hip/joint problems, one died of cancer, and they had a variety of lesser problems: dull and rough coats, stool issues, gassiness, etc. Did the food contribute? Hard to say and impossible to prove. Could some of those issues have been partially or completely mitigated by feeding a better kibble? Knowing what I know now, I have no doubt about that! You get what you put in - some dogs are more resilient than others but all can benefit from a well-balanced meat-based diet.


----------



## Becky2 (Nov 18, 2010)

My last dog was fed Ol'Roy for most of his life and lived to be 17 years old. He also got table scraps on a daily basis as well. He had no health problems his entire life. When I was in my teens, I took him to compete in multiple obedience trials where he excelled.

Now that I'm all grown up and buying the food for my own dog, I've switched to an above-average kibble, Precise Plus, for my dalmatian. Not that I was dissatisfied with the quality of life it gave my previous dog, but I don't want to take any chances. She is a very active dog, yet the breed does well on a lower-medium high quality protein diet due to their inability to process purines as well as other breeds.


----------



## Elizabeth3 (Nov 28, 2010)

I honestly think it just depends on the dog as to what food you should feed it. Personally, I think Ol' Roy dog food is junk and I would never feed it to any of my dogs. With that said, I feed one of my dogs Nutro Ultra Holistic Large Breed dog food and I have heard some people knock that food down saying it is horrible dog food, but my dog loves it and his coat is shiny, he is a very healthy weight and he is very active. Back then, dog food didn't have the advancements that it has today and people fed the dogs food probably very similar to Ol' Roy and the dogs lived long lives. If you can afford better dog food I do suggest feeding your dog a holistic diet, but if not just feed your dog a food that keeps it healthy and active. And please do not over feed your dog unless you don't care to have a dog that is in pain all the time, has a shortened life span and you are willing to fork out thousands of dollars on surgery. I work at a boarding facility and see way too many overweight dogs on a daily basis and it is just ridiculous.


----------



## Elizabeth3 (Nov 28, 2010)

I did read some previous posts and saw that Eukanuba, Royal Canin, and some others were grouped in "cheap" dog food. Royal Canin and Eukanuba are some of the MOST expensive dog foods where I live. Purina Pro Plan is a little less expensive and all of the police dogs we board are on Pro Plan. I just once again think it is dependent on the individual dog as to what food works best for it, even though most of the foods someone listed as cheap and crappy I do believe are junk. One thing that I do not like though, is the fact that vets only push people to buy Science Diet is because they get scholarship money. I'm glad the vet I use is not like that.


----------



## Lori3 (Dec 1, 2010)

I was curious to see what the internet had to say about ol' roy dog food. I haven't looked myself but I fed my beloved 14yr old yellow lab "Jake" ol' roy his entire life and never needed a vet. He did get dog biscuits and table scraps which are not supposed to be good for them either! I've had my Aussie 10yrs on the same diet, no vet bills yet. My 2 rotties are less than 2yrs old so I can't really rate them yet.....)


----------



## Steve9 (Dec 4, 2010)

I atually started buying the high performance ol' roy, and it has higher percentages of protein than most of the high end name brand foods. Comes in a 50lb bag and is inexpensive. Ol' roy makes several different foods all with different ingredients so this post seems to be pretty uneducated.


----------



## Steve9 (Dec 4, 2010)

"These foods can be found at feed stores,and independent pet stores.In my area these foods are between $2o and $25 for a 15 lb bag.But they are MUCH higher quality than ol’roy."

HAHHAHAHAHAH Over $1 per pound for dog food? If you're going to spend that much you might as well just feed the dog chicken breasts.


----------



## Maegan2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a Yellow Lab who will only eat Ol' Roy. I would prefer her to eat Iams, which I have purchased for her on several occasions and she will not eat it. The people who we got her from fed her Pedigree and she wont even eat that now. She is very active and very healthy. It just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Stephanie4 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm sorry but I disagree. Ol Roy is one of the few dog foods my very picky 13 year old dog will eat. He was slowly starving because he wouldn't eat. The vet said there was nothing wrong with him physically. We started feeding him Ol Roy and he loves it! He is gaining weight and running around like a young dog again.


----------



## Audrey1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

My 11 year old German Sheppard mix was having some skin condition on her back end where she was scratching until there was no fur left. We tried ALL different kinds of things to make it stop. Such as bag balm, allergy medication, etc. but she kept doing it. FINALLY, we switched her to Ol' Roys Lamb and Rice food and it seemed to work. Her fur has grown back and she is happy and HEALTHY! I think every dog is different, but Ol' Roy will be the dog food that I use from now on!


----------



## tim2 (Jan 7, 2011)

i see many of the farmers in my area feed their dogs OL' ROY...cheap you bet...but they love it........i wouldn't feed it to my dogs but yet as a few have said here i to have fed my first dog back in the 60's VETS dog food in the can/milk bone biscuts/steak bones etc......yet the only time he went to a vet was to be put to sleep...he was a springer/lab mix and lived a healty happy 14 years....go figure....in fact he never got any flea or tick meds either ...again go figure......

thanks
tim


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would like to know what other brands some of you have tried when you say "nothing else worked". because I bet if Ol'Roy was on your list of foods to try, the others were probably pretty crappy as well, and you are right, they probably DIDNT work. By feeding ol' roy you are slowly malnourishing your dog basically. That would be like eating mc donalds or frozen pizzas every day for the rest of your life. I see some mentioning Iams and Pedigree. My dog wouldn't touch that either and he was SMART. If you can find it in the grocery store, don't feed it! WATCH THIS VIDEO - What's really in dog food? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9DTzDfYMxo


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow if anything sold in the grocery stores shouldn't be bought, I guess I won't be able to give Wellness and Artemis a try in the future b/c they are both sold at a grocery store here. As well as Castor and Pollux ..


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

You mean they are sold in an actual GROCERY store?! A store where you go that sells people food?! That is unheard of to me. That's pretty cool though. I have never seen Wellness, Catstor Pollux, etc. sold anywhere except animal specialty stores like Petco, Petsmart, animal feed stores, etc. I would be quite happy to see that around here actually. The only foods I have seen sold at grocery stores are Pedigree, Iams, Purina, Alpo, Kibbles n Bits, Store Brands, Ol' Roy, Beneful, etc. and those brands really bother me...it's the unethicallity of the whole advertising and practices that really gets under my skin.


----------



## Laura7 (Jan 12, 2011)

BTW, Castor and Pollux is the only other food that has worked for BOTH of my dogs but the price is a bit high, I prefer to feed Grain Free if I can.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Grain free works great for my small non-working chinese pug, but for my Doberman he does better on grain inclusive diets during the hard working season, due to the fact that the grain free food are generally lacking in quick carbs for the training he does.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Antonio--Why do you think grain-free works great for the pug? Just curious. Does he have problems/issues on the other foods? I'm thinking about putting only my smallest dog (a Corgi mix ???) on TOTW or only homemade food. Maybe that will improve this anal gland problem of his. We didn't even notice it when we tried out Diamond Naturals for a while. Or..maybe it's not even his Kirkland...maybe it's an ingredient in his dog biscuits or something. Or..maybe it has nothing to do with his foods. Not sure. Vet told me once before that it's normally caused by allergies.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

KC, good question you asked, and honestly the simplest and most honest answer I have for that question is trial & error. I'd tried all my dogs on numerous foods, grain-free & grain-inclusive, Premium & Mid-Level foods. The problem I had from the pug is back when he turned 2.5 or 3 years old, the food he was eating begin to stick to him more than I wanted to see. He no longer had a fit/trim waistline, and his stamina suffered greatly when I would take him outdoors for play time. It was also during that time I was trying grain-free diets w/ my Doberman because I had heard many great claims from online posters about the benefits of grain-free diets, the only negative part was the fact that my Doberman tends to get diarrhea and lose weight on many of the grain free food available. So I figure I would try switch things around, put the little guy on the grain free and the Dobie on the grain inclusive feed, and to my surprise that did the trick. The Doberman does grain on grain-inclusive feeds when working hard, and the pug is now back at a nice healthy weight while on the grain free foods. I don't know if my reasons would qualify as scientific proof, but I'm sure science uses trial & error in much of their research and that was kind of the same for me, and that's the reason I feed the way I do. Hope that bit of info helped.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio, you must be the luckiest guy on earth, because I have never seen Wellness or Artemis sold in a grocery store and to be honest, I had no idea they even had a contract to do so. What grocery store was this at??? I sure hope they have one in my area...I am gonna go to their websites and check out the store finders because I have a hard time believing this...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang, Artemis isn't even sold in Washington State and Wellness is only sold at pet stores in my area. Lucky you.

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/store-locator.aspx


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, you have to remember I live in Arkansas, we don't have the options you have there in Washington for pets LOL, so when it comes to dog food we have basically 3 options, grocery store, pet food chain, farm feed & seed store LOL. But to answer your question the store is a chain store named Wild Oats, but it's affiliated w/ a larger branch I think named Whole Foods. But a lot of the food products in their store have 365 or something like that on the labels. But you can get those brands out of this grocery store. I normally go their to buy my own vegetables b/c they have local home grown produce in the store from time to time.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL and just think you brought us Walcrummy and ol roy. LOL, just kiddin.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, but it's true LOL... Arkansas is basically responsible for the Ol Roy brand, although I think it was Doane Pet that actually manufactured the stuff LOL.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Antonio. My smallest dog also needs to lose weight. My dog is like yours--he also got heavier when he got a few years old. Sometimes I read things saying grain-free can cause weight gain, but both you and Michelle have said the opposite, and that your dogs look better on it. I belong to Costco and they do have Nature's Domain, but you have to feed MORE of it. It seems decent, but TOTW seems better. So..even if TOTW is more calories per cup, I'd actually be feeding less of it. Is that what you are feeding your pug---TOTW? If so, what formula? If not, what are you feeding?


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

KC, yes I feed the Pug TOTW, I rotate food and he doesn't have a sensitve stomach so I actually feed 3 formulas at various times of the year. Currently he's eating the Wetlands Canine, which is the duck meal based formula, it's one of the higher calorie TOTW formulas but it doesn't seem to have made a difference his weight still looks great on it. But I chose TOTW for 3 major reasons, the availability, the price and it works for my Pugs specific needs in nutrition. I hope that bit of info helps KC


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks again,Antonio. I've looked at all the different formulas. I know the Wetlands is higher calorie than some, but I honestly think my dog would like it the best. They all liked the canned Wetlands when I bought it for them. Going to keep my 2 lab mixes on Kirkland for now since it's so affordable, but I'm going to buy my little guy a small bag of TOTW. Going to make up some raw "kibble boosters" that I found in a book by Dr. Pitcairn too.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess,check this crazy old man out!And to think we have been doing all this research on dog foods,the whole time this was ALL we had to do!Watch the whole thing,It's priceless!!! LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os_J9ZyVKgQ&NR=1


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW, what a wacko. It really is amazing how people go about picking out dog food. LOL, GEEZ, whatS next the outer space connection. I wonder what his views are on our government, LOL....


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,that old dude was hilarious!! Hey check out what this Holistic Vet has to say about "By Products" We both already know this info,but I thought that I would post this video for people that think meat by products,and "meat"meals are ok.......I wouldn't even use "named meat by products" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkyBv2wA8tU&feature=related


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

No surprise to me I've known this for quite some time. And abady says on their website that by-products are gonna save your dog from hip-dysplasia if you feed this to them AND PEOPLE BELIEVE THEM!!!

http://therobertabadydogfoodcoltd.com/abadymeat.htm


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,I know you knew that info,and so do I.But some people still think by-products are ok.I won't mention any names.LOL.I don't know how Abady gets away with totally lying about what their products can do.That's like saying Chocolate cures Cancer!!! Seriously.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have put that link up on 2 different sites already it is great.. This really needs to be seen by everyone.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkyBv2wA8tU&feature=related


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know much about Abady foods, but what exactly is granular dog food? Does it look like brown sugar or something? And why is the price of that stuff so expensive?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Only they really know or should I say, they think they know. This company just make up unusable rules for their own use. I hate this company,, and I hate them waaaay more than p&g.

Some examples of granular materials are nuts, coal, sand, rice, coffee, corn flakes, fertilizer, and ball bearings. Powders are a special class of granular material due to their small particle size, which makes them more cohesive and more easily suspended in a gas. Granular materials are commercially important in applications as diverse as pharmaceutical industry, agriculture, and energy production. Research into granular materials is thus directly applicable and goes back at least to Charles-Augustin de Coulomb, whose law of friction was originally stated for granular materials.[2]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkyBv2wA8tU&feature=related


----------



## Jeannie1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ol’Roy! Ha ha, my brother Chuck raises hunting beagles, which are notoriously undiscriminating when it comes to eating. They’ll eat a tea towel if there’s a bit of a food smell on it. But they won’t eat Ol’ Roy. Chuck says you’d have to feed it to them with a slingshot…strange sense of humour that boy.


----------



## RaDelle (Jan 20, 2011)

What about Retreiver brands sold at "Tractor Supply"?


----------



## terrell (Jan 22, 2011)

i have ben dealing with ol roy for years ,have always done my dogs and my wallet good.it depends on breed and how u feed your dog.you should check protien fiber fat and go from there some dogs need meat some dogs vegetables some should just buy want they want ....i love ol roy


----------



## JC1 (Feb 1, 2011)

I completely agree with the comment about the main ingredients not being the best; however, I must say that when I got my first dog as an adult and did not know much about dog food, I fed my German Shepherd Ol' roy and he did just fine.. Even the vet said that since he was doing so well, he would not recommend me to change it. Since then, I decided to go on and research on dog food and stuck with Canidae because of quality Vs price. Having said that ... Never a problem with Ol' roy, my dog cannot even smell Purina One without getting digestive problems....


----------



## Kenzie_Rankin (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree that ol roy is the worst because my friend fed it to her dog and he got really sick.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

terrell,you seriously love Ol'Roy? You must be joking. I thought fools day was in April.....http://www.dogfoodadviso/dog-food-reviews/ol-roy-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

For all the people that insist on feeding their dog Ol'roy, you should buy the "skin and coat formula" it at least has Lamb,Lamb meal as the first ingredients.I personally wouldn't use it but it at least has some meat instead of just corn and junk like the other formulas.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

NO Michelle, they just shouldn't buy it period. IT IS THE WORST DOG FOOD MADE TODAY. Here is the the list of the worst dog foods made today!!!!

1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Abady
5. Purnia
6. Alpo
7. Friskies
8. Liams
9. Science Diet
10. Nutro
11. Royal Canin
12. Kibbles and Bits
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
18. Diamond
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra

If your dog food is on this list you should change dog foods TODAY..


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Look at that crap. THRERE types of Corn 2 types of wheat before the first fat. Soybean meal, Brewers Rice, Animal Fat, Animal Digest, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Michelle's favorite), Sodium Selenite and salt, ALL ARE TERRIBLE. And with protein at 23%, that tells me that there is very little lamb in this product. THIS IS AS BAD AS IT GETS!!!!! I'd bet my life,, that the lamb meal has very little muscle meat and is mostly just crap. Horns, hoofs, fur, skin, some lower grades of organs thats what makes up the lamb meal!!!!!

Lamb Meal, Brewers Rice, Soybean Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Ground Wheat, Wheat Flour, Animal Fat Preserved With Mixed-Tocopherols (Form of Vitamin E), Corn Germ Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Animal Digest, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, Calcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Added Color (Yellow 5, Red 40, Blue 2), Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Brewers Dried Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Garlic Oil, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Folic Acid, Biotin, Sodium Selenite. C-Eu2. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (Min) 23.0%, Crude Fat (Min) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (Max) 4.0%, Moisture (Max) 12.0%, Linoleic Acid (Min) 1.1%, Calcium (Ca)(Min) 1.1%, Vitamin E (Min) 100 Iu/Kg.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,you are totally right,and you know I agree 100%.But there are always gonna be people who swear by this crap,and WILL buy it no matter what we say....so if they are gonna be stubborn-CHEAP,and not listen to us,then they should at least buy the lamb one.You are right it sucks too, but at least the first ingredient isn't corn.....And their probably too cheap to pay for a Costco card where they could buy Kirkland for 25 bucks for a 40lb bag......but sadly most people that buy Ol'roy won't even read this because they don't care enough about dog food to research it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just bought 2 bags of Kirkland brand dog food and gave it to paws. They are asking for donations and I couldn't stand knowing these dogs will be put down and I didn't help in some way. I really have some teary eyes after seeing the older dogs, that have no hope of getting adopted. I wish I would win the lotto because these are the first I would help.


----------



## Donna_Harris (Mar 6, 2011)

While Ol' Roy does have some dog food with nothing good in it...I did find a soft dry food that starts with real chicken as the first ingredient. My dog is an American Yorkshire Terrier, 14 years old and only 5 teeth. It was very hard to get a dry food he could eat so he was on wet food. Then I found a box of 36 packages of dry soft food and hge loves it. He even has a little more bounce in his step. There are no by-products inb the food. I will definitely be buying more for him. Thanks Ol' Roy.


----------



## Yasmin (Mar 6, 2011)

Elizabeth, I agree 100% with you. It completely depends on the individual dog. If your dog can tolerate corn/other controversial ingredients, and you feel you shouldn't switch food, then you don't have to. There are many, many dogs that were fed foods like Ol' Roy who have lived long and sometimes even beyond their life expectancy. All I'm saying is, if your dogs do well on it, then you shouldn't be worried. I don't feed Ol' Roy and similar dog foods to my dog because I don't know if my dog can tolerate it and I don't want to risk it. I feed a 3-star (Authority) and in a couple of months will upgrade to a 4-star (Diamond Naturals), because I've recently discovered Menards has kick-ass prices on Diamond Naturals.


----------



## Arron (Mar 7, 2011)

My dogs have eaten ol'roy all their lives and nothing is wrong with them, they're all fine and healthy. and to people who think it's a terribgle brand, not everyone can afford the Science Diet.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Arron,if you have a Costco card or know someone who does,you should consider giving Kirkland signature a try.Check out the ingredients.BTW Kirkland's is 25 bucks for a 40lb bag.It's a really good food.Oh P.S. Science Diet is a HORRIBLE food. http://shop.costco.com/In-The-Warehouse/Kirkland-Signature-Pet-Food/Adult-Dog-Chicken-Rice-Vegetable-Formula.aspx


----------



## Jeff6 (Mar 16, 2011)

It seems that the people that have posted negative comments about Ol'Roy have not actually fed their dog the Ol'Roy brand. The people that have fed their dogs Ol'Roy have no negative comments. Kinda funny don't you think? The guy I got my Doberman from said he feeds all his dogs Ol'Roy and never had a problem. Can someone show me a post from an actually person that has fed their dog Ol'Roy and there is proof that the dog food was bad for the dog? Anyone? Just saying...........


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

What is this dumbo day ??? Can you read ?? If you can, then read the ingredient list on the bag then go here (see link below). Lets look at the first 5 ingredients.

1. Ground yellow corn, corn can not be digested by dogs!! And is the reason many dogs throw up after eating it. And it isn't the corn you and I eat, it is low grade animal feed corn. It is a lousy ingredient for dogs.

2. soybean meal, is another very low quality ingredient in dog food. Many dogs scratch, lose hair, get eye goo and ears smell because of it..

3. ground whole wheat, dogs CAN NOT DIGEST WHEAT so it causes allergies and other issues in most dogs.

4. corn syrup. You really can not find anything worse for dogs, it is SUGAR and dogs should not have sugar in their diet.

5. poultry fat. THIS IS PIG FAT AND IT CAN CONTAIN OTHER TYPES OF FAT. DOGS SHOULDN'T REALLY EAT PORK NOW YOU ADD IN THE FAT UGH....

Keep in mind dogs digestive systems are only 15% of ours and that is why they have problems with certain ingredients.

100 BUCKS SAYS THIS GUY WELL NEVER EVEN GO TO THIS SITE.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Jeff6 (Mar 16, 2011)

I understand exactly what you are saying. 

1) my dog does not throw up after eating and feces is pretty solid.
2)my dogs coat looks great and he gets complements all the time.
3) no allergy issues

I read all the negatives to this food but honestly, I haven't really read bad reviews from ppl that have fed this to their dogs all their life.

"This guy" already went through the site you sent. Look at the walmart website and look under Ol'Roy skin and coat brand. Look at the reviews and the tell me what you think.

100 BUCKS THIS GUY WILL NOT EVEN GO TO THIS SITE!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Your right I won't. Because I know dog food and I know which ones are good and which ones are bad and the people posting good things at wal mart NEVER post pictures of dogs. And who say it isn't wal mart posting those and I would guess thats who's doing the posting, HELL they been sued and lost 5 times by their own employees, so who in their "right mind" would ever trust scum like those who own wal mart. 

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/

There is mine now lets hear the excuse on how you can't....


----------



## Jeff6 (Mar 16, 2011)

You won't because you're being ignorant to results that baffle you...... that's a better reason. How are dogs living 13 years plus on this dog food?

Of course they will not post pictures of their dog on the walmart website. When people type a review for something they usually don't have time to upload a picture. At least I don't. 

My point is that you are bashing dog food left and right and that is somewhat understandable but you also have to consider that there are people out there with two or three large dogs that can not afford to buy premium dog food. People like you who see dogs at shelters and end up adopting more than one to save a life. I myself have two medium sized dogs and one is adopted. 

Instead of trying to insult people about buying affordable dog food you should come up with a solution. I've seen your previous posts and all the smart comments you post trying to insult ppl are pretty lame.

If I could upload a picture of my dog through my phone I would.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick, grain free
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis
The B list
1.	GO, the rest of their products.
2.	The rest of Merrick
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness super 5 mix
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Pinnacle
11. Natures Logic
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!
14. Now, the rest of their products.

The C list
1.	Nutrisource
2.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
3.	Exclusive
4.	Pure Vita
5.	Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
6.	Wellness 
7.	Earthborn
8.	Evo
9.	Annamaet
10.	Organix
11.	Natural Balance, not all are good!
12.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
13.	Premium Edge


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Results that that baffle me, NOW THAT IS FUNNY !!! Lol, I would just love to see your dogs so I could tell you, want the food is actually doing to their system, where and why. Being a professional in the dog food industry I see dogs like yours all the time and most people change dog food almost immediately after I spend 5 minutes with their dog. It's your dog you can feed them garbage if you want, or you can do some research and figure it out. Now you have no excuse to buy a better brand. But having the internet on a cell phone tells me something and so does NOT KNOWING HOW TO TAKE PICTURES with that overpriced cell phone. These are lower priced dog foods that actually are pretty good.

1.	Taste of the Wild - About 43 bucks for 30 lbs.*****
2.	Kirkland (Costco) - About 25 bucks for 40 lbs.*****
3.	Whole Earth Farms - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
4.	4Heath - About 25 bucks for 30 lbs.
5.	Natures Domain(Costco) - About 33 bucks for 30 lbs.
6.	ByNatural – About 40 bucks for 30 lbs.
7.	Nutri Source - About 45 bucks for 30 lbs.
8.	Healthwise – About 39 bucks for 30 lbs. 
9.	Diamonds Premium Edge/Naturals – About 33 bucks for 35 lbs.
10.	Eagle pack
11.	Chicken soup
12.	Fromm
I want to point out that I do not like the Diamond Brand product and so it must be one of these two. The last 3 are here because they seem to go on sale quite often.


----------



## e (Mar 18, 2011)

i purchase this food because my neighbor gave me a handful to give my dog and he loved it and nothing happened. so i notice he didnt eat his regular food so i decide to go to wal-mart a buy a bag. i came home and he ate 3 cups full! today he ate some and at 6:30 he throw up and now isnt eating anything! not even his milkbone and bil-jac treats he love them!!!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, I was reading over the post and was a bit concerned by one of your comments.

5. poultry fat. THIS IS PIG FAT AND IT CAN CONTAIN OTHER TYPES OF FAT. DOGS SHOULDN’T REALLY EAT PORK NOW YOU ADD IN THE FAT UGH….

Is this True? or where you caught up in the heat of moment b/c I currently feed a brand that uses Pork meal in the formulas, so I'm assumpting that pork meal would naturally contain some pork fat as well.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have heard many times about pork not being good for dogs, but I really don't worry about it. I do not feed raw pork to Tony. But pork fat is a whole different ball game. Orijen red has both pork and boar in it. I fed some to Tony but the cost factor comes into play there.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess, how are you doing? I heard that you were "BAFFLED" by some brainiac that feeds Ol'roy!!!! LOL.....I couldn't resist.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm still scratching my head as to why these ridiculous statements are ever put up. I really would like to see what this guy AND his dog look like. I got a couple of guess's. It just blows my mind that some people can't figure it out, geez I think it took me 5 minutes on the Dog food project site and I was really wondering what I was doing to my dogs. Then I went nuts researching. Of course dogfoodanalysis really woke me up, it was like someone hit me with a stupid stick then hit me with a wake up pole.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL

http://www.google.com/images?q=Pictures+of+Hillbillies&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=D7CDTY-wKYfAsAPRv_D9AQ&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=992&bih=404


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,those are some jacked up looking hillbillies!! Especially the twins.LOL. I have seen some of the people that buy Ol'roy,it's not a far stretch......


----------



## Angela_Himmeroeder (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been a dog groomer for over 12 years now, and believe me I can tell whether a dog is on a poor quality food as soon as I start grooming them. The old saying is...'You are what you eat' Feeding your dog a poor quality dog food ie; Ol Roy, will have a poor overall effect on your dogs health, coat, skin, ears, anal gland fluid, brittle nails, bad smell & energy level. Buying a premium dog food = less vet bills!


----------



## Lisa19 (Mar 25, 2011)

I work in a vet's office and you can definetely tell which pets are fed a low quality food. Can a dog survive on a food made out of corn? Of course. But there is a difference between surviving and flourishing. Dogs did not evolve to live on corn, whole wheat, soybeans, etc. You can always tell when a dog is fed a better food with meat as a first ingredient. Their coat is beautiful, they don't smell strongly, etc. Sorry to say it but Old Roy is not a great food or even a OK food. Your dog may like it but that doesn't mean it is good for him. It's just like in people. You can eat junk food everyday and appear in good health but that doesn't mean you are healthy inside.


----------



## speak_my_mind! (Mar 25, 2011)

O.K. I tried just to read everyones post's and keep my mouth shut but I cant.... to me the know it all know's best's are the same as the people who tell you how to raise your children!!!!! I know whit my own expierence I lived in the country with not much choice on food and my dalmation ate nothing but Ol'Roy when I moved to a city with much more choice's he didnt care for them I put him back on Ol'Roy and guess what???? I had to put him to sleep 2 years ago because of OLD AGE!!!! 17 great years is what he lived never a health... he did get his foot caught in barbed wire when he was 2 that gave him arthritis and when he could no longer get up on his own I was not about to let him suffer with out having a little dignity to die with!!! On the other hand my husband got his dog a Doberman on good expensive food we constintly have him to the vet with issues I still feed my dog now a Boxer Ol'Roy and he is great nooooo problem's so please stop saying that its the food that makes the problem!!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, you gotta love it. Here is another reason not to trust wal mart and this is the 6th time that they have been sued by their own employee's. Just how dumb does one have to be to trust this dirt bag company..


http://www.mainstreet.com/article/moneyinvesting/news/wal-mart-gets-sued-bulk


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

speak my mind! Are you just trying to get a response or are you really this stupid??? Ya, your children like candy more than vegetables so I guess you must just feed them candy. That is how stupid you look to anyone who knows anything about dog food. Ol roy is theeeee WORST dog food made today, let me see if I said that correctly old roy is theeeee worst dog food made today.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Elle1 (Apr 4, 2011)

People rate Pedigree and IAMS so high but these too have high levels of ground corn. My dog is mildly allergic to ground corn. So please explain why a FEW (and yes a few, because you have to do your searching) types of Ol'Roy food have meat as the first 3 ingredients? And bone meal? My vet saw nothing wrong with it.

I think your beef is actually with Wal-Mart...


----------



## Kathy8 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey I think you need to visit an Iams plant or read their ingredients...I lived and drove by IAMS in Lewisburg, OH EVERY morning and night...THEIR 1st 2 ingredients IS Corn & Corn Meal! EXCUSE ME But I will stick with Ol Roy that hasn't caused my dogs to vomit, loose stools, after feeding them Diamond, Natural Choice, etc. I have run $100's in Vet bills. I lost a Golden to Eukanumba so sorry not going to buy your claim that Olroy is worse. My vet is happy how healthy my dogs are and I own Great Danes.

You should be reading some ingredients on many of your dog food packages. Corn, Soy, wheat, BHA, etc are in them all, even the $48-50 a bag ones.


----------



## Alisa (Apr 12, 2011)

I have read many pet food labels because my dog is severely allergic to chicken. I am now also disabled (I was not disabled when I got my dogs so please no lectures that I should not get a dog if I could not afford them). I was against Ol Roy...but then I was disabled and broke. I read all labels and one of them only has beef in it....no chicken or any poultry....I stay away from all poultry. 
I am embarrassed about buying it, but my dogs still seem healthy and happy. 
No vet bills....


----------



## sanata (Apr 21, 2011)

I fed my dog for 9 years Beneful. Last year, before I got my second dog, I was researching like crazy and found out how bad foods like Beneful was. I was shocked. I never looked at the ingredients or suspected anything. So once I got my second dog, I fed them both at first Nature's Recipe and am now feeding them either Vet's Choice Holistic,Earthborn holistic or any other food that is not owned by a conglomerate and is holistic. I also added some homemade food.
Sadly, we had to put asleep our dog of which we fed it Beneful for 9 years out of his 10 years old life. He had so many lumps,was bloated and he was a mess and I am pretty sure the food was the main culprit.
Ol Roy and the like are horrible foods. Never again, Research,learn,enlighten and do not fall for advertising.


----------



## Ruth1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just bought a 40 # bag of ol roy as store was out of large size kibbles and bits. 

All seven of my dogs are now puking and have dirreah. They are sick, sick, sick. Cannot find a recall. Anybody know anything?


----------



## Dan_Madril (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else nor do I know about their pets, but anyone that has said Ol' Roy dogfood is the worst on the market. I have to say to those people, either get educated about dogfood or learn how to take care of a dog. I say this because April 23, 1996 my dog Woody was born in Coosada, Alabama. He is a Border Collie/Cocker Spaniel Mix. At roughly 5 1/2 weeks old, I gave him to my ex wife for her birthday and after my divorce I got Woody. Tomorrow, April 23, 2011 Woody will be 15 years old here in Pensacola, FL and for 15 years he has had only Ol' Roy Dogfood and Treats while very rarely eating table food. He would not be alive today if it were up to my ex-wife and I'm certain he would not be alive today if he would have eaten anything else other than Ol' Roy Dogfood and Treats.


----------



## Zaray (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 7 year-old lab, and I have him on iams, but lately he doesn't want to eat. I was thinking to change himm to ol roy, but after reading the reviews i'm not to sure. When I give him rice and chicken or can food he eats. I also gave him a little portion of Ol roy and he ate it. is just his iams food that he doesn't want. Please someone recommend me something good.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Zaray, PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DO NOT PUT YOUR DOG ON OL'ROY !!!!! If you are on a budget try Costco's Kirkland Signature 4olbs for $25.00 or 20lbs for $12.00. Or 4health,or Diamond Naturals at Tractor Supply.Petco has Whole Earth Farms $20.00 for 20lbs bag.All of these foods have real meat,and are of good quality. If you have any other questions please ask.


----------



## Sora (Apr 29, 2011)

I wont lie and defend ol' roy on here, its not the best brand for all dogs, but in all honesty it is good for some dogs. I have 2 german shepherd mixes, a german-rottweiller mix who gets horrible heat rashes and welt from the stuff, so he eats iamb, we noticed them about 2 weeks ago, and the vet seems to think it is from the ol' roy brand. However, my other dog a german-wolf mix, seems to have a sensitive stomach to fancy dog food, anything that is not a generic brand makes her violently ill, she wont move, wont leave her crate, pretty much becomes lethargic unless she has to vomit or poop, EVERYWHERE!! We now have to buy 2 different brands of dog food just to keep our guys healthy. I think in retrospect, its not whats in the food that is bad for the dogs, but rather, its the dogs themselves that determine what is healthy for them. I would never stop feeding my german-wolf ol roy because nothing else works, and we have tried everything, i spent almost $60 dollars once on a bag of dog food and all she did was barf it back up, while my other little guy is scratching at himself so badly and making himself bleed that I will never feed him ol roys again!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sora,i am sorry to tell you that Ol'Roy is NOT GOOD for any dog! Dogs have a definite Carnivorous bias.What makes you think that Ol'roy is species appropriate??? Carnivores NEED REAL MEAT TO TRULY BE HEALTHY. Yes your dog might be able to live off of Ol'roy but there is NO WAY that they will THRIVE. I'm not saying that you have to go out and spend 70 bucks on Orijen,but please for the love of god,put your dog on something better. Seriously,what is it about Ol'roy's ingredients that you believe are appropriate for a carnivore?? Are ANY of these ingredients meat?? Ground yellow corn? Soybean meal? Ground whole wheat? Corn Syrup (SUGAR)? Poultry Fat? NO not even ONE of these ingredients is meat.Trust me it's NOT just Ol'roy but EVERY "dog food" that is available at your grocery store/ Walmart.There are good foods out there that won't break the bank.Please for the sake of your best friend try one of these budget friendly foods.... Costco's Kirkland Signature $12.00 for a twenty pound bag or $25.00 for a 40lb bag.First 5 ingredients in Kirkland are:Chicken,Chicken meal,whole brown rice,Cracked pearled barley,Chicken fat.See the difference?? Night and Day!!! Other budget friendly foods Tractor Supply has 4health and Diamond Naturals.Petco has Whole Earth Farms. I personally use Kirkland and i add canned Kirkland,and also REAL food.Scrambled eggs,Sardines,Tuna,Chicken,Beef. Trust me when you feed your dog like i do,they will truly thrive.AND you don't have to spend a fortune!!!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just found out that when my mom was a kid,her Grandma's dog (a beagle) lived to be 28 years old.The first question I asked my mom was what did great grandma feed her dog? She said whatever great g-ma ate.(no desserts)This dog NEVER ate dog food.I believe that is the reason he lived so long.Researchers do not even agree how to verify "adequate" nutrition. Is adequate nutrition what will enable an animal to maintain its weight over a period of a few weeks? A few years? Is adequate nutrition what it takes to keep an animal from developing obvious deficiency diseases, such as soft bones? Or is it what it takes to keep a dog or cat from developing skin disorders, cataracts or cognitive dysfunction over the long haul? Currently, the most basic standards-like amino acid requirements-are being challenged. Things like antioxidants, methylation enhancers, mineral balance-these supplements aren't even on the map yet.

So how is it that a manufacturer can claim "complete and balance?" What are the criteria? One way a manufacturer can prove that its dog food is "complete and balanced" is to feed the product to eight dogs for six months. If six of the eight dogs make it through the study without dying of a nutritional disease or losing more than 15% of their body weight, the food is "complete and balanced."


----------



## Ronda1 (May 2, 2011)

To those who think Ol'Roy dog food is good, please. If you want to kill you dog, it great for that. I have done much research on dog foods and have found that Ol'Roy was the worst of the worst. My vet told me that too.
I am trying out Blue Buffalo and Life Abundance dog food.
I am still researching for better because I want the best for my dogs. I want long lived and healthly dogs.
So to anyone who feeds Ol'Roy I feel sorry for your dog.


----------



## austin1 (May 16, 2011)

this is the worst dog food ever!!!..my boxer was starving and i couldnt figure out why...i had trusted ol' roy and they let me down. i immediatly switched to purina puppy chow and the morsels where smaller and easier for my puppy to eat... ol roy puppy chow is as hard as a rock.

Please dont feed your dog this food... if your buying it because its cheapest...your an idiot...get god damn coupons...i got purina puppy chow for 8.99 for a large bag...thats a dollar cheaper...coupons are the way to go


long live my boxer


----------



## Kat3 (May 17, 2011)

Michele, Please, your gma had a dog that lived 28 years?? Really?? Thats amazing!! Anyways...Ive been breeding dogs for 25 years. The best overall food out there is OL ROY!! OL ROY has been tried and true for years! I think whatever they have been doing for the last 20 years is the best! Now I see on my dogfood bag they are changing their formula to be more like Purina...PLEASE DONT!! PURINA DOG FOOD SUX!!!! my dogs have always prefered ol roy over purina, with half as much stomach upset! They stay at a healthy weight and their hair coats are wonderful! The only problem I have with OL ROy is it is BAD for their teeth!! To the person who had to switch their food.... When you switch foods, dogs get sick,sick,sick!! Thats just fact!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kat,LOL you are hilarious.I love when people say "I have been a breeder for 25 years",like that is some kind of a credential.Sadly,that doesn't make you any more knowledgeable than any other consumer of dog food.Unless and until you do some research on dog food,and what is species appropriate for a canine,you know absolutely nothing about feeding a dog in the correct way.ANYONE that says Ol'roy is a good food is VERY misinformed.PLEASE watch this video,it is Dr. Karen Becker a Veterinarian.Also check out part 2 when pt.1 is over. http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2011/05/17/the-quality-of-pet-food-ingredients-part-2.aspx


----------



## simplypaws (May 27, 2011)

"You should be reading some ingredients on many of your dog food packages. Corn, Soy, wheat, BHA, etc are in them all, even the $48-50 a bag ones."

Kathy, I strongly disagree. I own a pet store and I know my foods inside and out. Not a single food that I sell has Corn, Soy, Wheat, BHA, and by product, and unnamed meat. Go into ANY independent store and they can educate you on how to read an ingredient panel. Ol Roy is one of the lowest rated dog foods in the market. When you buy a bag of Ol Roy the dog is really only absorbing. Ie for my 120lb Berner they want me to feed 6.5 cups a day (WOW). You know how much I feed my dog a day? 3 cups a day. I usually feed a grain free line... So you are paying for all that poop.


----------



## Amber2 (May 30, 2011)

I have fed all of my dogs Ol Roy for years. They are all healthy, no diarreah, loose stolls or vomiting. Instead of "degrading" those the DO feed their dogs Ol Roy--is first and foremost wrong. Because your specific dog reacts better to something does not mean you are a better fur parent, period. My dogs will not eat any other food unless they have finally decided something else is all they are getting. All dogs react differently to different foods/ingrediants, it's just a simple fact. That being said, if even one of my dogs had ever gotten sick, or were seen as unhealthy by my vet then I would give them something different. As a matter of fact my 9yr old dog who has had Ol Rot for as long as I can remember, is so healthy (outside of the normal things for his age) that they vet doesn't even care what they are being fed, but that they are healthy, well taken care of, and to keep up doing whatever I am doing. If my healthy, happy and VET approved dogs makes me stupid, so be it.


----------



## Lorraine1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I fed my rescued dog Ol Roy for 11 years until he passed away with a tumor. I have immense guilt that I didn't know about 'good' dog foods and how bad the Ol Roy was! 

Did I contribute to my dogs death? I feel I did without knowing. I am now 'educated' about the ingredients and my new dog eats home made meals once a day and "Taste of the Wild" for the other meal. 

Please, people, read the ingredients in dog food. Corn is just a cheap filler and not good for your dog. If you love your canines like I do, it pays to do the research.


----------



## xdunlapx (Feb 9, 2013)

My grandma fed her black lab/beagle mix Ol Roy and she had awful hot spots, itchyness and allergies. That poor dog. I will never buy that food for my yorkie. It's inexcusable to feed an animal something so horrible for them. I feed my fur baby Blue Buffalo kibble (when he will accept it) and Taste of the Wild canned food. So far so good.


----------



## Beth_Smith (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't read all the comments but me and my fiance are pissed. We have two pedigree, full blooded dogs. We are trying to cut corners so we bought the Ol Roy GRavy flavor dog food. The past 2 days they have been throwing up and they have diarrhea. They are lively, fun dogs. Today they have been laying around all day sick. We are going to pursue the issue, it is going to be taken care of. I understand maybe other people dogs haven't had the same results but some people have had bad results and so have I.


----------



## BlueSkye (Jul 23, 2011)

My family has owned and bred English Springer Spaniels for a combined total of over 35 years. Now, I know that the majority of people are under the belief, could be right, that Ol'roy dog food is poor quality of food. 
I would like to provide my real life experience with feeding the food. 
We feed Ol'roy Bites and Bones to our dogs, they eat free choice which is never more than 2 cups a day, as well as what we eat. They obviously don't get chicken bones but for the most part anything else they eat.
Now, we had an old springer, she lived to over 17 years old, like I said, her entire life on this food. The vet often commented on how GREAT her teeth were, her coat was and how fit and healthy she was. Now, the same vet tells other owners that it is poor grade food, now to me, that's just hypocritical. 

You can argue all you want, but how many of you have had dogs live to 17? Of a breed that usually shouldn't live past 12. In her life she had several litters of puppies, all were started as puppies on that dog food and the majority of owners we have heard back from have had them until they were at least 12. 

If you ant a good quality food, go with Natural raw meat diet, but arguing over different kibbles with basically the same ingredients is pointless.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have fed my dogs Old Roy for years. I had a dog that dies a year ago and he was 20 years old.....only ate this food. My other dogs are 15 and 2, and are both quite fine! I believe vets and pet food stores don't like it because they cant sell it !!!


----------



## Mary16 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am just looking for a good dog food for my 10yr old dog that is over weight do to an under-active thyroid plus she also blew up after she was fixed..i bought OL-ROY WEIGHT MANAGEMENT I BELIEVE ITS CALLED AND SHE LOVE IS.... IF THIS ISNT A GOOD DOG FOOD THEN WHAT IS,,, I HAVE HAD HER ON BENIFUL, FIT AND TRIM.IMES WEIGHT CONTROL...I NEED TO FIND ONE THAT WILL HELP HER LOSE SOME WEIGHT I AM GOING TO BE MOVING INTO AN APARTMENT AND THEY HAVE WEIGHT RESTRICTIONS WHICH I THINK IS STUPID..BUT I AM NOT GONNA PUT MY DOG TO SLEEP JUST SO I CAN MOVE! AND IM NOT GONNA GET RID OF HER EITHER..SHE IS A PART OF MY FAMILY..ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED..THANKS <3


----------



## Genie (Aug 12, 2011)

For years, I fed Ol' Roy to my dogs. Last visit, my dog's new vet couldn't believe he was as old as I told her he was. About 6 months ago, I decided to take everyone's advice (pet store people, friends, etc) - they told me Ol' Roy was crap. So I switched to a brand that was suggested to me by a pet store. It wasn't the top of the line brand, but a reasonably priced "good" brand which she assured me was "a million times better" than Ol' Roy.

Today, my dog went back for shots some skin issues he's having and my vet told me in no uncertain terms that I shouldn't have listened to everyone bashing Ol' Roy - that he was in great health last visit, now he's in poor health, has lost weight, and has severe skin allergies, and I should switch him back. Yes, switch him back to Ol' Roy. The vet tech, for the record, feeds Ol' Roy too. The only change has been the dog food.

Must not be too bad!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 14, 2011)

I read with great interest the comments posted! To the average pet owners of say...1 or 2 dogs. For the most part I feel you have all been brainwashed with TV adverts, venomous vets & small pet stores.

I am a long time breeder of WORKING - SHOW Terriers, have been for over 47 years, we house between 11 & 20 Terriers, my Terriers are in homes all over the World, Working & Showing with GREAT success. For the past 15 years + we have fed Ol Roy Maximum in our Kennel. We produce some of the BEST Terriers in the World and are complimented worldwide on their Health & Coat qualities. That doed NOT come from feeding as some of you put it "crap food"!

? Have any of you any idea of the % of digestability "your" dog food gives. I know what mine gives... app 93% which I consider EXCELLENT. My terriers consume on average 1 cup of Maximum per day per dog.. they are fed 2 x per day 1/2 cup am & pm. They empty out 2 x per day with the cleanest, moist/to firm stool, and very little of it!. They are a picture of health & 150% FIT. In the Winter months they work hard and I mean hard 3 to 4 times per week, If this food is so "bad" as many of you claim, then I can't for the life of me think just where my dogs great health & stamina comes from!!!

The Terriers I send abroad to their new owners are so pleased with the Health & Fitness of the dogs, end up trying to switch from their own brand foods to Ol Roy unfortunately for them some Countries do not sell it!.

My personal prof opinion of the Food is, it is as good as any of the "Name Brand" goods on the market today... if the time & money was spent on Advertising as the "Name Brands" then opinions would be quite different!. It all boils down to marketing and whose name is behind the goods!!!!

A well known Hunt in Canada feeds nothing else but Ol Roy Maximum, their Kennel houses 60 couple of English & American FoxHounds 120 Hounds. They hunt HARD 2 x per week in Winter. Their Hounds are a credit to any Pack WORLDWIDE. This again could NOT be achieved... feeding "inferior" dog food!!

As another poster commented... and correctly so.... NOT all dogs are the same, NOT all dogs handling of certain foods are the same! as in humans!!, we & dogs, are all made up of the same ingredients, we, they, just handle the processing of various foods differently! just because Jo Smiths dog dose not do well on Ol Roy well, does not mean that EVERY dog will not do well on Ol Roy, as with... Iams or Royal Canin or Eukenuba, some do well on it, others do not.

I will continue to feed Ol Roy and I will continue to rec. it to others until I FIND something that does better for my Terriers.

Just my 10 cents worth. Regards. Yours In Sport Vixen


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vixen, You are sadly mistaken. A dog is a carnivore. So why are you feeding corn, wheat, soy, corn syrup to a meat eater? 93% digestibility? LOL.


----------



## Beavis (Oct 3, 2011)

Vixen.... LOL


----------



## Alicia1 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have fed my dog Ol Roy since he was about 6 months old. He is now 3 and a half and is now experiencing all sorts of stomach and intestinal problems. The damage caused by Ol Roy dog food has left me with expensive vet bills and now he requires special diet dog food.

My advice: GO WITH A BETTER QUALITY DOG FOOD TO BEGIN WITH!! If I had known how bad Ol Roy dog food was, I never would have bought it in the first place. Now my beloved dog has to suffer with his internal problems and I have a hefty price to pay as well ($$$$$)


----------



## Mike_G (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone who tells you that Ol Roy is not good for your dog is probably trying to sell you something else that cost more and if it contains NO grains is not good for your dog, Period. All breeds have differing diets but all breeds should have at least some Grains in their diet and some require large amounts of grain in their diet ( like Chows, that were originally breed to be eaten in China and were fed almost exclusively rice) 
Different breeds also should have different Grains Some Rice, Wheat, Barley or Corn depending on what grains were predominate in the area where the breed originated.
And the same applies to meats and other ingredients.
But Ol Roy When evaluated in real scientific test is almost always considered one of the top brands for general feeding of all breeds.
But if you read the list of ingredients and it does not contain grains you are doing a great deal of harm to your dogs.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Alicia, I agree. Costco's Kirkland Signature is a 4* food. It is available at Costco's worldwide.It is $14 for a 20lb bag. And the big 40lb bag is $25. You can check out the review on this site.


----------



## Barbara4 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone who feeds their dog Ol' Roy needs their head examined. As the previous poster said..... IT HAS NO MEAT IN IT!, AND yes dogs are carnivores!
If you have been feeding this crap and your dogs are doing okay, believe me they won't be in time. I just can't believe how cheap and ignorant some people are. When the facts are pointed out to them they continue to say they are right. Why do you think this food is so cheap??????? Duh!!!!
I have known several people who had dogs that just suddenly went into renal failure on this food. Wake up people who feed this! It is just irresponsible to feed this. I read a post on another site a few years back by a guy who was just heartbroken when his $3,000 German Shepard died as a result of eating this food. Paid 3 grand for a dog, and then fed it Ol' Roy; what an idiot.


----------



## Sara_Brown (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought Ol'Roy munchy bones,says on pkg. bones are long lasting.Bone lasted less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Kitttyhubb (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish I could upload a picture of what I just opened. I went to empty a new bag of Ol Roy into my dogs food bin and I think there is a large dead animal in the food. I quickly stuffed the whole bag into the bin, covered it and will be bringing it back to Walmart. I took pictures...where can I upload them too? I will never feed this to my dog again!


----------



## ALIESHA (Oct 25, 2011)

wow im glad i decided to do some google-ing on this food, i didnt know it was that bad, all my babies eat it and seemed fine, but i guess i was wrong..i love them all too much to keep feeding them garbage, i wouldnt want to eat something like that, so im not gonna keep maikng them. they not be expensivr high class dogs..ones a pitbull, my boys a rotti/husky mix, and then a puppy that happened from the two of them before i could get her fixed...so theyre not expensive dogs i paid a ton for, but i love them to death and would do just about anything to keep them helathy and around that much longer and happy...so im gonna keep googling till i find a batter food for them


----------



## me (Nov 2, 2011)

i have been feeding my pit bull this do food since she was about 6 months old 
now she is 3 years old no shots and she like her food and she is about 140 lbs 
so yeah just because its cheap doesnt mean its bad and i u do dies from dog food well that sucks but my pit is heathey as she was a puppy but idc i feed her cake cheese burgers anythin left over he noes she will et as long as she dont beg or cry for it but yeah nothing is wrong with this dog food it feeds the dog she likes it how do i no that she does hmmm cause she eats it non stop and goes thew 3 hudge bags a month the biggest ones they got i think its 50 lbs 
but yeaaaah this food is fine as long as u dont hae a sissy dog or a picky dog 
for pits and rottys they like it


----------



## Diana4 (Nov 15, 2011)

My dogs love Ol Roy.. It is the only food they will eat, & I've tried them all... I'm not worried about ingredients like by- products, after all, if in the wild they would consume them regularly.. As long as they are healthy & happy, then I'm happy too.. Their coats have never shined more..!!


----------



## Diana4 (Nov 15, 2011)

I meant 5 stars, not 1, sorry..!!


----------



## Ash (Jul 23, 2010)

"me" 140 lb pitbull? If that's not a typo maybe stop with the burgers. Diana, with the by-products I agree that in and of itself is not as bad as some will make out. However, as the only "meat" source it's not very nutritional. This is why you will always see a soy product in the food. This boosts the protein in the food. It's is not a natural protein source for dogs, thus causing problems for a lot of dogs.


----------



## al2 (Nov 25, 2011)

ol roy have changed, you don't kill your dog with it. In the past i have used this food for my dog, but i have switched to better food, my cocker need better quality food, she have 8 year now, and i have a puppy great dane...and with food under 400cal/cup he eat too cup a day and my husky loss hair continuellely. i have start to make home food with poultry,fish and beef and potato.the probleme is the time...now i use Corey ProSeries..this food is awesome..my husky loss less hair, my great dane eat less and very energetic and my cocker seem 2-3 year less old


----------



## Christina_Trottier (Dec 29, 2011)

The pellets have changed since we bought this product the last time and it's more greasy feeling than what I'm use to seeing.


----------



## MY_Poor_DOG!!! (Jan 17, 2012)

I was waching my sisters 14 Lb Terrier and I have a 6 Lb maltese. I was at Wal Mart and made the worst decision ever to buy the OL'Roy mini chuncks veriety pack I can say they LOVED the food. My sister came home from vacation and called me a few Days later and told me her dog had a seizur and tonight my little Maltese had a major seizure also I was so scared I called my sister and this has to be more than a coincidence so i was thinking maybe the food had a recall called the 1 800 number on the box it was closed so i googled and found out that one cause for seizures in dogs is preservatives and ingriedience in dog food so it had to be the dog food cause thats the only thing I can think of calling the company first thing and see if any one else has had the same problem please post if its happened to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joan2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ol'Roy has helped my little dog Butterfly.She was giving to me about about 2 months ago in bad shape. She was found on the side of the road and weighed about 2 lbs. The first nite we had her we thought she would not servive to the fowolling morning. I rushed her to the vets and she had bad case of worms and was starving to death. when we got her back home and gave her medicine. She was having a hard time eatting cause she was so weak I had to feed her by hand we noticed that she really liked to eat your Puppy Biscuits. we fed her the biscuits by hand for about a month. With the biscuits and the medicine she gained 2 lbs in one month and doing fine now. I just want to thank you for putting the ingredients in your biscuits to help my save my puppy.


----------



## Annie3 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 3 dogs and they're all on Ol'Roy. No problem with it whatsoever. I used to feed my one pup Iams when i first got him and all of a sudden he was throwing up and got the poops and whatnot. So I switched him to ol roy and he loves it.
I'm not here to bash anybody, just saying that everybody has a different opinion and experience for that matter. Not sure if anybody heard but so called Quality food brand Blue Buffalo is supposed to be responsible for kidney failure in dogs. So just because its expensive doesnt mean its better for them.


----------



## Laura11 (Jan 29, 2012)

Absolutely the worst food. I got thir wet food for my dogs and almost everyone I opened had mold in it. Waste of money and disgusting. I will see to it that I get my money back and get the word out that NOONE should ever buy their food!!!! They're horrible and disgusting!!!!!!


----------



## Allysha (Feb 13, 2012)

My dog has started having severe seizures since my dad purchased this brand of food for her.


----------



## Tracy4 (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried Ol Roy from Walmart for my border collie and shih-tzu. I thought I had such a great deal because it was only $20 for this huge 18 kg. bag! My dogs had no problem eating it; loved the taste however after one big bag my Border Collie started to lose her fur in chunks; had severe dry skin/flaking on her back and also her fur turned from silky and shiny to dull and coarse. Both of them were scratching like crazy. I found out the Border Collie is probably allergic to corn and thats like 3 of the first ingredients in one form or another. After reading these comments I cannot believe that this dogfood is allowed to be sold!!! Is there no regulations on dogfood or something? Just horrible! I switched them back to Performatrin Ultra Lamb and Rice and I am definitely noticing a change for the better.


----------



## Dani2 (Feb 29, 2012)

People say that Ol'Roy is like feeding your children junk food evry day for the rest of their lives.I say thats NOT TRUE. My boxer(Chato)has been eating Ol;Roy ever scince. Acording to research in Boxer dogs they have a delicate stomich. If Ol'Roy is such a bad thing Chato would have digestive problems and i would not be feeding him any more of Ol'Roy insted hes a very healthy dog with shiny broght coat great white teeth and very active. Ive also aswell tried other food brands such as Diamond and Taste of The Wild they are both very fine products and as well my bxer eats them fine though i stayed with the "cheap". Dogs are the same as humans for example people eat things that make them feel sik when some other people feel fine when they eat it.if your dog dose not feel well when you feed him/her a certain brand stop feeding your pet that! So Ol'Roy is not a bad food brand its just cheap and some critics have seen that most Good Dogs come from Bad Food or cheap food.


----------



## Abby2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We had a dog that lived for 18 years and the only thing she ever ate was Ol' Roy. All i know is, I'm not switching to a different kind for my new puppy!


----------



## Roland (Mar 8, 2012)

Do yourselves (and your dogs) a favor and not buy this JUNK!! You are responsible for your Dog's health. They cant decide on what foods to buy and whats healthy for them but you can!! Why would an almost 30lb bag of food only cost $20?? Because a lot of cheap ingredients was used in making the kibble! For those boasting on and about OL' Roy I feel sorry for your dog!! To think that you are making a bold stance on feeding your pet crapola is comical at best. Do your Dog a favor and feed them something halfway decent such as Iams or Eukanuba if you cant or wont feed better but OL' Roy is pure GARBAGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirspin (Nov 13, 2011)

Some Dogs might be okay with this Wal=Mart food, but I don't need expensive Vet Bills, I will stick to what I feed now and its Froom Senior!


----------



## Trever (Mar 26, 2012)

I've raised several dogs on this food with no problem. **** hounds, Bulldogs, Labs (which have numerous problems with stomach turn overs and digestion). It is what it is. If it makes you feel like a better dog owner to feed your dog a 20lb bag of food for $40 or $50 than more power to you. I've done the research because I care about my dogs and I have to have them perform on each hunt. I will stand by Sam Walton and the food that he felt was good enough for his bird dog. Do what you want, but for active dogs, try to find another that has as much protien as Old Roy.


----------



## Trever (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Roland,
Sounds like you have quite the distatse for Old Roy. I can imagine why. Noticing that you capitilize tha word "dog" like a normal person would with God is enough said. My guess is that you have indoor or fenced in dogs. Good for you. My dog has no fence or barrier keeping him from leaving, but yet he still stays. Wagging his tail and happy to great me when ever I am around. Goes with me fishing so he gets a chance to take a dip in the pound. If the food you buy is so important to the dogs health then I would think he would stay with you untill the end. So try this. Open the door to the house or fence and walk away. See how much you dog loves you food then. My guess is they wont be back.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Trevor, Have you read the review at the top of this page? That plus the ingredients, tell me that this food is garbage.


----------



## Annie4 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just wanna say I fed my boston terrier ol roy food for a month and she developed all kinds of problems potbelly, nausea, frequent urination and come to find out she developed a serious kidney disease. She never ever had any problems until i fed her this food. Might have had a bad batch or something but i switched her to diamond naturals and no problems whatsoever disease free no meds etc. My cousin switched her choc. lab to ol roy and her dog almost died from bloat etc. She too switched to an all natural food and no more problems. Seems like a coincidence to me. I thought i'd feed my dogs ol roy due to it being cheap and lots of other people had good luck with it but I found out the hard way. No more cheap food for my dog. The all natural food might be more expensive but it equals less veterinary costs.


----------



## Joni1 (Apr 20, 2012)

my 2 shih tzus have been eating OLE ROY their whole lives- they are very healthy-have good coats- playful, etc.. I asked my "older wiser" vet about it and he said its good dog food. today all the back talk about "cheaper" dog food is hog wash! companies just want you to buy their "expensive brands. they never had all this "fancy" and "organic" dog food when I was growing up- all my childhood- my parents gave ll our dogs " store brands" and they all live happy to an old age... I WILL STICK TO OLE ROY! NOTHING WRONG WITH IT.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

1 Ground yellow corn
2 soybean meal
3 ground whole wheat
4 corn syrup
5 poultry fat
Joni, A dog is a CARNIVORE Do you see any meat in that list of ingredients? The corn in OL'roy is GENETICALLY MODIFIED.Wheat is terrible for dogs. SOY is also a terrible ingredient, Corn syrup? REALLY? The sugar is there to get the dogs addicted to this crap. Poultry fat could come from any kind of "poultry" to include road kill and dead zoo birds.Please people if you are going to use this crap, at least add SOME MEAT to it. SERIOUSLY!!!!!!


----------



## trav (Apr 24, 2012)

It looks like a person would be better off just buying the dog, chicken feed maybe put a little beef broth on it . LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VICKIE (Apr 28, 2012)

JUST A NOTE TO LET PEOPLE WHO BUY OLEROY DOG TREATS . BE SURE TO PUT THE UP OR IN A JAR, WE LOST OUR DOG TODAY COS HE GOT THE BAG OFF THE COUNTER AND GOT HIS HEAD STUCK IN THE BAG AND SOCIFATED HIM COS HE COULDN'T GET IT OFF HIS HEAD . JUST A LITTLE INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR DOG TREAT BAGS... 
CONCERNED DOG OWNER....


----------



## Aspen1 (May 5, 2012)

Well, my 7 year old Golden Retreiver/Chow mix has had Ol'Roy Crunchy Bits And Bones food ever since she could eat solid food on my Grandpa's ranch. We haven't had any trouble with vet bills or anything. She has a bad hip, but that was because her mom had 8 pups, and she was too small for them all. She only goes to the vet for a checkup and her raibies shots, and she's been fine. She's only vomited 3 times in her life, one time she ate a mouse that she caught, another time she drank too much water, tsame with the last time. She goes hunting with me, so she gets enough meat from the Elk and Deer we get.
Note: sorry for my bad spelling, I'm not that good with it.


----------



## Kay_ellis (May 9, 2012)

I make it a practice to read labels for dog food and people food when I shop, to make sure the ingredients are as healthy as possible for my entire family. I also pay attention to recall reports, some of which include Ole Roy. It seems as though Ole Roy ingredients are not what a healthy pet should ingest, but illness and death would certainly make me pay attention even more. 

Dogs have died from chewing on rawhide products that are sold by Walmart this year. The ones they sell today say "Made in China" on most, if not all, packages. Also, a newer flavor of wet food by Ole Roy is made in Thailand. EXCUSE ME?????? Walmart needs to step up and be accountable to its customers who need less expensive NUTRITIOUS food for their pets. 

I will never forget seeing our little chi-chi become terribly ill several years ago from chewing on a pig ear product for dogs. Since that day, being pro-active for our pets is highly important, which means Walmart brands are not now and never will be our choice.


----------



## Tanya2 (May 13, 2012)

People can say all the negative things that they want..but I have three dogs two of which have been on Ole Roy for atleast 9 years..the other is 6 months old and ha sbeen on it since he could eat hard food.I also give my dogs ole Roy milk bones.The ONLY reason they go to a vet is for their rabies vacination.My dogs are VERY active and have no problems and never have had any problems.As a matter of fact they have turned their noses up at all the expensive dog foods..u know the ones that were re-called for being poisoned.I love my dogs very much and they are very happy and healthy.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tanya, I feel bad for your dogs. You could live on junk food, but how would you feel? Like crap, I bet.Here are a whole bunch of consumer complaints on Ol'roy. It has had numerous recalls too. http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/ol_roy.html


----------



## Todd2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sad case to say the lest when someone thinks this cheap crap is good for their dog. No recalls??? """u know the ones that were re-called for being poisoned"""

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=Ol%27%20Roy&pet=Dog


----------



## Mrs._C (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link and this information. We bought our dogs Old Roy and they have had bad stomachs for days. I wish I still had the bag so I could return it. The links on the FDA recalls really helped!!


----------



## DRT (Jul 13, 2012)

I recently lost my dog of 7.5 years to liver failure. I fed her the Ol`Roy brand for 6 years didn't realize until after the fact when I was searching for a reason for my dogs sudden death, that I had been feeding her crap that I am sure hastened her death. What a shock to learn what wasn't and was in the ingredients. If you care for your pet don't feed it from walmart. I'll never buy anything from Walmart again.


----------



## jon3 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been feeding my dogs Ole ROY Lamb and Rice formula for ten years...the main ingredients are Lamb meal, Rice,soybeans,corn,animal fat beet pulp,some vitamins and minerals and of course BHA the BHA is actually added to the packaging not the food itself and is present in many human foods like Crackers,and other crunchy things... OLD ROY IS MANUFACTURED BY THE MARS FOOD GROUP who also make Pedigree, Nutro, Cesar, as well as many other Brands. I have Fed my dogs Canidae, and they consistantly have upset stomachs...I WOULD NOT EVER purchase RAWHIDES or PIG ears as they are preserved with formaldehyde
and ARSENIC when made in china and Can KILL your pets...READ THE LABEL NO SUGAR
NO FUNNY CHEMICALS...IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WALMART you actually have a PROBLEM WITH ONE OF THE LARGEST PET FOOD MAKERS IN THE WORLD MARS the guys who make snickers and M&M's... also the Ole roy bacn chew treats are made by DELMONTE...who also make lots of human foods...You should not feed only dry food to your dog anyway i use dry food as a filler...and feed mostly meat yogurt cottage cheese and flax seed...


----------



## jon3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Never FEED ANYTHING TO YOUR DOG made in CHINA!!!! if you are aware of it...


----------



## jon3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just to keep everyone informed here is a Link to Mars PETCARE website...
http://www.mars.com/global/index.aspx
They have regional Plants manufacturing Ole Roy brand,IT IS NOT MADE IN CHINA...
I live an hour away from the Plant in Topeka KS that makes the Ole Roy distributed in my State... they have a great website, and im sure would be happy to hear from consumers with questions or problems.


----------



## Mist (Sep 3, 2012)

I've used Ol Roy pretty steadily for two adopted dogs, whose birth months and years I happened to know. I started on it after a contact at Purina informed me that it was made to standards based on Sam Walton's requests, which happened to be higher grade than Purina's name brand. The history may be legend, but the standards are not. Now, to be fair, my dogs always got a certain amount of my food...veggies, meat, occasional rice and bread, etc. Ol Roy was just the staple base of their diet.

My small (50 pound) dog died after 8 years of exposure. At the age of 16 years, ten months. The other (70 pounds) is still going strong at 15, after spending the past 12 years on Ol Roy. Her health has been ridiculous. Yeah, we have had some vet visits, but almost entirely to deal with injuries incurred from being a very active dog.


----------



## LadyA (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a male Chihuahua born January 2012. Paco was given to me in late September. He's very active, hyper and playful. The previous owner gave me the remainder of the dog feed he had been eating, which was Beneful. I felt like it was too hard for Paco to chew and it took a long time to finish what I would give him, so I thought I would try a softer dog food. On 10/21/2012 I purchased Ol' Roy Soft & Moist Beef & Cheese Flavor. Paco loved it! He gobbled it up in no time. So I continued feeding the Ol' Roy to him but started noticing he wasn't as active. I just thought it was because the newness of a new owner and home had warn off but on the evening of 11/5/2012 Paco began vomiting, dry heaving when he could no longer vomit, he had breathing complications and could not stand or hold his head up. I knew from research that Chihuahua's could suffer from low blood sugar, so I gave him some pancake syrup and 30 minutes later he was back to normal. The next morning 11/6 I fed him Ol Roy before I went to work and once I got to work I called the Vet and explained what happened the night before and made an appointment for the next day. I went home from work and found that Paco was again having breathing problems, he couldn't stand or hold his head up. So again I give him a little pancake syrup and Ol' Roy for dinner. That whole night was horrible, I felt like he was going to DIE! All he would do is lay in my lap and not move. By morning 11/7 he was feeling a little better but still not the same dog. Before we went to the vet I got him to eat some Ol' Roy. Once we got to the vet I asked that they check his blood sugar and they did. The vet looked at me and asked, has this dog eaten today? I said yes why? The vets reply was, your dogs blood sugar is only 41. What are you feeding him? I told the vet Ol' Roy and the vet said Ol' Roy is killing your dog! His sugar is way too low and his blood is water thin, which means an Iron problem. The vet instructed me to get Kibbles & Bits mini and Kibbles & Bits canned. My Paco was then given a shot and sent home with 2 different types of medicine. As soon as I left the vet, I went and purchased what I was told to and threw the ol' Roy sh!t away!! Yesterday, 11/8 after not feeding Ol' Roy to Paco for 24 hours, giving him the medicine and the Kibbles & Bits by evening he was back to normal and last night he was up half the night wanting to play!! I have no doubts that Ol' Roy was killing my dog! After reading most of the post on this website I've become so upset. I'm new to pet ownership, I didn't know that there's dog food out there harmful to dogs. I feel sad for so many of these post. I've only had Paco a short time but love him like a person. I want to so badly go to each Walmart in my area and write on each box, bag and can of Ol' Roy... WARNING: WILL KILL YOUR DOG!


----------



## donna_gonzalez (Jun 6, 2014)

I would like to knowv if you can help me I have 14 dog and its very hard and my husband passed away and I only get my ss check would you help me with free coupons or free dog food I love all my dogs I cant give them away


----------



## Niki_Reynolds (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been buying ONLY this dogfood since I got my puppy and he is 8 years old now and for some reason the LOVES the white ones, he picks them out and so does his daddy. I need a bag of just the white ones oh and I have a complaint, this new bag barely has any white ones in it, the bag before had a lot but not this bag and my dog don't like it. Send me some coupons. Thanks, Niki


----------



## Shawna_Cannon (Nov 6, 2014)

My rottie and pit bull would starve themselves rather than eat this crap. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

If your only option is to buy dog food at Walmart, please do not buy Ol'roy. Look for Pure Balance Or Rachael Ray Zero Grain instead.


----------



## Hugn_Morton (May 4, 2016)

One thing that I've noticed is that both of our dogs do not like the dark brown chunks of Old Roy. Even though they are both fairly large dogs, living on opposite sides of the property, they gingerly pick out the light tan chunks first. They will not begin to eat the dark pieces unless they are very hungry. If I fed them frequently enough, their bowls would soon be full of the dark chunks. They must not like the taste or smell.


----------



## Leslie_kaster (May 19, 2016)

Dear old Roy makers i have a three pound dog that is a teacup poodle she loves your dog food. Problem being the pieces are to large for her to eat but i cut them by hand, however she is a picking eater. We have tried other products even in canned for small dogs she will eat them for a day and then she is tired of it. We are proud that she eats your food however we have found with her that you have to mix other stuff with it. What we are doing right now is using ol roy soft and moist but we have to mix it with cheese into a little ball. Now we are talking about a three pound poodle cute as can be we love her to death. Would like to see her gain a little more weight. And being concerned pet parents we need to know if there is another product of your food she would like or keep her fed. We only use your products for her sense she gets sick with everything else. With much thanks the kasters and sassy


----------



## Michelle11 (May 7, 2010)

Ol'roy is literally garbage. Please read the review for this food. It's right at the top of this page. Seriously, people this food is one of the worst ones. Please do your dog a favor and throw this junk in the trash. Walmart sells a decent food called Pure Balance, it gets 4 out of 5 stars. You can see a review for it on Dog food advisor.


----------



## Lynette_Eudy (Feb 2, 2020)

We have been buying Old Roy dog food for years and our dogs really like it. Also buy the 10 lb multi flavor large dog treats. Have been very satisfied until recently with the treats. The last 3 boxes we have gotten have mostly been pieces in stead of whole treats.


----------

